# Dürfen Hunter Firstneed auf Tankwaffe würfeln ?



## Khimura (29. Juni 2009)

Das Item um welches sich die letzten 3 Wochen eine endlose Diskussion entbrannt hat, bei uns im G-Forum, heisst "Veranus' Bann" eine Schusswaffe die folgende Stats hat:

401-684   Tempo 2,90
(187,1 Schaden pro Sekunde)
+27 Stärke
+57 Ausdauer
Benötigt Stufe 80
Verteidigungswertung: 26
Trefferwertung: 21
Ausweichwertung: 25


Für alle bis auf unsere Jäger ist es ganz klar ein Tank Item und somit haben auch nur Tanks (Krieger) ein Firstneed Recht auf dieses Item. Jedoch sind unsere Jäger fest davon überzeugt, dass sie auch auf dieses Item Firstneed anrecht haben, da sich ihre DPS damit emens erhöhen würde...

der Jäger hat das wie folgt begründet. Zitat aus dem Forum:

______________________________________________________________________

BITTE NEHMT EUCH DIE ZEIT ES DURCHZULESEN, WENN IHR KRIEGERTANKS ODER HUNTER SEID.
Drei Quellen hat ein Jäger für Schaden:

Bonusschaden - Der Schaden der bei jedem Spell dabei ist.
Schaden durch AP - 10% (bei manchen mehr z.B. Tödlicher Schuss) der AP kommt auf jeden Schuss.
Waffenschaden - Muss ich das erklären?

In meinem letzten Post sah man, dass der DPS einer Waffe eine Große Rolle spielt. Hier dazu das ungefähre verhältnis:
141,4 zu 176,3 (+34,9 DPS) = 0 zu 1153,5 AP
heisst:
..mom Taschenrechner...
1153,5 / 34,9 = 33,05157593...
Ich rechne meine momentane Waffe mal in DPS um:
141,4 * 33 = 4666,2(die Nachkommastellen kann man auslassen, da :beta: )
Meine AP, wie sie normalerweise da steht, ist ca. 4,5k

Nun zum Anteil des Bonusschadens:
Hierfür simuliere ich einige Beispiele.
Mehrfachschuss =
396 Waffenschaden(siehe Nur mal so nebenbei... zum klugscheissern immer gut^^ )
408 Grundschaden (auf lvl 80)
450 Schaden durch AP
--------------------------------
=1254
Also ist der Anteil des Grundschadens 408 / 1254 = 0,325358851...(wieder einmal hat der Taschenrehner zu wenig Stellen. Eigentlich bin ich aber schon früher ungenau geworden.^^)

Nächstes Beispiel:
Explosivschuss=
396 Waffenschaden
386-464 Bonusschaden (Mittelwert = 425)
630 durch AP (4,5k * 0,14; 14%ige Skalierung)
--------------------------------
=1451
Anteil Grundschaden: 425 / 1451 = 0,292901447... :wissenschaftler:

Noch ein wichtiger Angriff:
Automatischer Angriff=
396 Waffenschaden
450 Schaden durch AP (Ich glaube, dass es 10% sind. Ich bin mir nicht sicher.)
---------------------------------
=846
Anteil des Bonusschadens:
0 / 846 = 0


Ein letzes Beispiel:
Zuverlässiger Schuss=
396 Waffenschaden
252 Bonusschaden
450 Schaden durch AP
--------------------------------
=1073
252 / 1073 = 0,234855545

Also zusammengefasst:
Explosivschuss= 29%
Mehrfachschuss= 32%
Automatischer Schuss = 0%
Zuverlässiger Schuss = 23%

Jetzt sieht es so aus, dass der Anteil der Schüsse am Gesamtschaden ungleichverteilt ist:
Explosivschuss verursacht 35% meines Gesamtschadens,
Mehrfachschuss 17%,
Auto-Shot 24% und
Zuverlässiger Schuss 10%.
Diese Zahl an Attacken verursacht also 86% meines Gesamtschadens.
Also rechne ich: (Anteil am Gesamtschaden * Grundschadenanteil)
Explosivschuss 0,35 * 0,29 = 0,1015
Mehrfachschuss 0,17 * 0,32 = 0,0544
Automatischer Schuss 0,24 * 0,0 = 0
Zuverlässiger Schuss 0,23 * 0,10 = 0,023

10% + 5% + 0% + 2% = 17%
Das bedeutet, dass 17% des Gesamtschadens durch Bonusschaden in den 86% des Gesamtschadens stecken.
Uch übertrage den Anteil auf den Gesamtschaden, indem ich durch 0,86 teile.

0,17 / 0,86 = 0,1976... <-(~20%)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jetzt wissen wir, dass 20% Bonusschaden in allem steckt. Die restlichen 80% gehen an 4666 AP (Waffenschaden) und 4500 AP (,die im Menü stehen).
Umgerechenet also:
20% Bonusschaden - 40,6% Waffenschaden - 39,4% AP

Nun wirds interresant, denn ich simuliere mal wie stark der Schaden des besagten Jägers steigen würde, wenn er "Veranus' Bann" bekommen würde und vorher "Gesang der Pfeile" besäße. Die Veränderung ist von 141,4 zu 187,1 -> also eine Steigerung von 32.3%.

Die 40,6% werden um 32,3% angehoben. (Formel: 0,406 * 0,323= 13,11)

13,11% des Gesamtschadens ist die Folge.

13,11% von 5000 DPS (ungefärer Wert) = 655,5

Hinzu kommt, dass ich auf Marksman umskillen könnte, weil der Waffenschaden hier einen noch größeren Effekt hat.

Die Behauptung "1000 Dps mehr durch Veranus' Bann" ist berechtigt.


____________________________________________________________________________
Zitat Ende:

Also ich persöhnlich bin leider nur die Arme sau die zu entscheiden hat wer auf was welches Anrecht hat :-) könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen bzw was haltet ihr von der Sache ? Wie macht ihr das bei euch in der Gilde ?


----------



## Buerzel (29. Juni 2009)

Wer die meisten DKP hat bekommt das Item.


----------



## Cøred (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich würde es dem Hunter geben nach dem ich deinen Post gelesen habe. Vorher dacht ich auch TANKITEM!


----------



## Fello (29. Juni 2009)

einfach gucken wer am meisten DKP dafür geboten hat gewinnt


----------



## Fhiess (29. Juni 2009)

Entscheide niemals menschlich. Wer die meiste Kohle hat, kann sich auch entscheiden, wieviel Müll er kauft.


----------



## GrayWolf (29. Juni 2009)

Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?
Ein Item hat nicht nur die Funktion durch die Stats den Char zu stärken. Es soll auch Items geben die eine aktive Gebrauchsfunktion haben. Und ein Tank kann sie klaro nur als Schmuckstück auf dem Rücken tragen. Mehr nicht!
Ok. Wenn der Tank alleine unterwegs ist und sich mal ebend einen Mop pullen will mag das Teil ja noch ne Sinnvolle Funktion haben. Doch in einer Gruppe hat ein Tank mit einer Fernkampfwaffe keinen deutlichen Gewinn für die Gruppe.


----------



## Potpotom (29. Juni 2009)

Euer Jäger hat eindeutig zuviel Zeit... ich würde die Waffe nem Krieger geben, nur um zu sehen was für einen Text euer Jäger hinballert.

EDIT: Habe die Stats Verteidigungswertung und Ausweichwertung nicht gesehen... unsere Tanks würden den Jäger wahrscheinlich verkloppen. xD


----------



## Darkbartleby (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann?



äh, auf drogen oder noch nicht richtig wach?


----------



## Darth Cadus (29. Juni 2009)

Allerdings sollte man sich auch mal die Gegenfrage stellen...
Was will ein Jäger mit Verteidigungswertung?
Meiner Meinung nach ist das eindeutig eine Tankwaffe -.-
Vielleicht einfach mal genau hinsehen, irgendwann hörts nämlich auch auf.
Demnächst würfeln dann nämlich heilende Schamanen auf Tank-Schilde, mit der Begründung, dass sie dann nicht so schnell aus den Latschen kippen und somit die effektive Heilungszeit steigt...


----------



## Khimura (29. Juni 2009)

Hey keine Ahnung wieviel Ahnung ihr von Krieger Tanks habt aber der Tank trägt eine Nahkampfwaffe in der Mainhand, Schild in Secondhand und zusätzlich noch ein Fernkampfwaffe die beim Krieger aber wirklich eigentlich nur für die Stats ist !

Also DKP hin oder her bei uns hat immer noch der Anrecht der Firstneed hat auf ein Item. Wobei ich persönlich ja der Meinung bin das erstmal die Tanks bestmöglich ausgerüstet werden sollten da sie für das Überleben des Raids maßgeblich verantwortlich sind. 

Aber ich lasse mich auch gerne belehren, deswegen habe ich dieses Thema hier in die Community gestellt. Wir hatten vor einigen Monaten nämlich schon einmal eine endloss Diskussion wegen einer Stangenwaffe oder so von kel die unbedingt an Jäger gehen sollte aber eigentlich was für Nahkämpfer ist....


----------



## Darth Cadus (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?
> Ein Item hat nicht nur die Funktion durch die Stats den Char zu stärken. Es soll auch Items geben die eine aktive Gebrauchsfunktion haben. Und ein Tank kann sie klaro nur als Schmuckstück auf dem Rücken tragen. Mehr nicht!
> Ok. Wenn der Tank alleine unterwegs ist und sich mal ebend einen Mop pullen will mag das Teil ja noch ne Sinnvolle Funktion haben. Doch in einer Gruppe hat ein Tank mit einer Fernkampfwaffe keinen deutlichen Gewinn für die Gruppe.



Du sprichtst schon von WoW oder?!
Ein Kriegertank trägt eine Fernkampwaffe wegen der STATS, die gibts da nämlich in dem Spiel-.-
So, wie ein Paladin ein Buchband bei sich hat, der irgendeinen speziellen Effekt hat, oder der Todesritter sein Siegel.
Nur leider hat der Krieger keinen eigenen einzigartigen Itemslot dieser Art, daher muss er auf gewöhnliche Fernkampfwaffen ausweichen, bei denen man aber in der heutigen World of Warcraft eindeutig erkennen kann, ob es sich um eine DD oder Tank-Waffe handelt.
Wenn die Stats egal wären, könnte er ja auch mit DD Klamotten rumrennen.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (29. Juni 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> Das Item um welches sich die letzten 3 Wochen eine endlose Diskussion entbrannt hat, bei uns im G-Forum, heisst "Veranus' Bann" eine Schusswaffe die folgende Stats hat:
> 
> 401-684   Tempo 2,90
> (187,1 Schaden pro Sekunde)
> ...



So: Wie euer Hunter ja schon richtig gerechnet hat, was ich zumindest glaube, bei mir ist das hier rein und da raus, skalieren seine Angriffe mit AP. Diese bekommt er durch: AP oder Beweglichkeit. Nun kommt die Frage auf: Ha dieses Items auch nur 1 von beidem? Kurzer Check; Nein!

Hunter brauchen folgende Attribute: Beweglichkeit, AP, Krit, Trefferwertung und, seit WotLK glaub ich auch, Rüstungsdurchschlag da.
Hat diese Waffe auch nur 1nen dieser Stats, außer Trefferwertung? Ich glaub nicht.

Gebt sie eurem Hunter, er wird merken, dass seine DPS und alle anderen Stats extrem sinken werden.
Im übrigen: Was will ein Hunter mit: Verteidigungswertung, Aus weichwertung oder 57 Ausdauer?

Wenn ihr mich fragt, versucht euer Hunter einen seeeehhhrrr billigen Scherz mit euch.


----------



## Dalfi (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?
> Ein Item hat nicht nur die Funktion durch die Stats den Char zu stärken. Es soll auch Items geben die eine aktive Gebrauchsfunktion haben. Und ein Tank kann sie klaro nur als Schmuckstück auf dem Rücken tragen. Mehr nicht!
> Ok. Wenn der Tank alleine unterwegs ist und sich mal ebend einen Mop pullen will mag das Teil ja noch ne Sinnvolle Funktion haben. Doch in einer Gruppe hat ein Tank mit einer Fernkampfwaffe keinen deutlichen Gewinn für die Gruppe.




Solche DK´s versauen den Ruf dieser Klasse  durch ihre mangelnde Kenntnis vom Spiel. 

Da wo Du Dein Siegel trägst, da trägt der Krieger seine Schusswaffe oder andere Waffen als zum Pullen und als Stats-Träger. Einfach mal über andere Klassen informieren bevor man Müll ablässt. 

PS: Nein hab keinen Krieger, nur Hexer, Priester, Druide, Deathknight  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strappleberry (29. Juni 2009)

Spiel selbst einen Jäger aber ehrlich gesagt wär es mir nie eingefallen auf dieses Item Dkp zu setzten geschweige denn dafür zu würfeln.

Hab mir zwar die Berechnungen deines Jägers genau angeschaut, bin aber immer noch total skeptisch.
ich könnt  mir auch gut vorstelln wie das  auf dem server, auf dem ich spiele in nem Rnd raid aussehen würde, sollte dort ein Jäger mit Besagtem Item auftauchen : Rl schaut sich das equip der Leute an, bemerkt die für einen Jäger wohl eher ungewöhnlichen Stats und dann wird wohl der kick kommen :S

Naja ich würde es getrost nem Krieger überlassen.


Ach und Btw, Krieger können Schild und Schusswaffe tragen ;D


----------



## Potpotom (29. Juni 2009)

Hoppala, habe die Verteidigungs- und Ausweichwertung nicht gesehen... unsere Tanks würden den Jäger wahrscheinlich verkloppen wenn er da mitwürfeln möchte. xD


----------



## Liquidlake (29. Juni 2009)

nunja ehrlich gesagt wenn ich das ding droppen gesehen habe würd ich nie auf die idee kommen darauf need anzumelden, aber wenn man sich so die berechnungen anschaut könnte durchaus was dran sein da das meiste zeug wie gesagt ja mit dem waffenschaden skaliert.. und die werte die sonst so auf den dolln hunter waffen drauf sind, sind ja nun wirklich nicht die "dicken dinger"...

naja bei uns ist es im grunde so jeder der es für firstneed meint zu brauchen eben würfelt, wenn er der meinung ist es verbessert ihn wird das auch so hingenommen... und wenn euer jäger sich darüber scheinbar soviele gedanken macht denke ich wird er im grunde recht haben.. wenn bei uns ein mitglied der meinung ist es verbessert ihn auch wenn es aufgrund der werte etwas komisch klingt würde ich diesem trotz dessen glauben schenken da ich davon ausgehe das er sich mit seiner klasse auskennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke ich werd mir das ding selbst mal holen und dann mal ein paar messungen durchführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1k dps mehr finde ich aber ehrlich gesagt etwas hoch geschätzt.. aber wär ja nice wenns so wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintusrex (29. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich mir nur die reinen Stats betrachte, würde ich die Wumme nicht haben wollen. Als Jäger sind mir andere Stats wichtiger.wenn ich mir aber die Ausführungen eures Jägers durchlese, muss ich sagen er hat nicht unrecht. 

Trotzdem würde ich meine DKP nicht für das Teil verschwenden, sondern abwarten bis die entsprechende Hunterwaffe dropt. Mag sein, dass das erfahrene raidjäger anders sehen.


----------



## Khimura (29. Juni 2009)

Naja klar sind die Stats nix für den Hunter, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab ist das eine eigenart seiner Skillung (Überleben) und die DPS Erhöhung würde durch die Hohe DPS der Waffe kommen. Bzw irgendwas mim Itemlevel. Ich bin nicht so der Hunterfachmann.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Utoma (29. Juni 2009)

Würde es ganz klar dem Tank geben.
Spiele selbst nen Krieger Tank. Wir haben nunmal nen Slot den wir mit Fernkampfwaffen (Schußwaffe, Armbrust, Bogen) bestücken können. Demnach brauchen wir auch ne Waffe die dort Sinn macht. Deff, Ausweichen, Stärke und Ausdauer sind nunmal ganz klar Tank relevante Werte. Außerdem droppen wesentlich besser Waffen für Jäger, die zum einen einen noch höhere DPS und zum Anderen für Jäger weitaus intressantere Werte wie z. B. Beweglichkeit drauf haben.

@Graywolf
Kriegertanks tragen die Fernkampfwaffe zusätzlich zu einem Schild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Items haben eigentlich immer die Funktion den Char zu verstärken. Ein Tank mit den Werten dieser Waffe hat z. B. auch mehr Rüstung durch die Stärke. Parrieren, Blocken Ausweichen erhöhen sich ebenfalls durch die Deffwertung. Somit bringt es der Gruppe insofern was, als das er mehr aushält. Letzendlich eine der Aufgaben eines Tanks: Lange leben ohne das sich dei Heiler nach 3 Schlägen oom geheilt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Potpotom
Was tragen eure Tanks denn?


----------



## Sapper13 (29. Juni 2009)

Hä? gibts noch Jäger? Ich dachte immer die hätten genau wie die Schurken alle nen DK rerolled xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangekiller (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?
> Ein Item hat nicht nur die Funktion durch die Stats den Char zu stärken. Es soll auch Items geben die eine aktive Gebrauchsfunktion haben. Und ein Tank kann sie klaro nur als Schmuckstück auf dem Rücken tragen. Mehr nicht!
> Ok. Wenn der Tank alleine unterwegs ist und sich mal ebend einen Mop pullen will mag das Teil ja noch ne Sinnvolle Funktion haben. Doch in einer Gruppe hat ein Tank mit einer Fernkampfwaffe keinen deutlichen Gewinn für die Gruppe.




omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine weiteren fragen euer ehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja btt: ich hab selber hunter gespielt mit bc und was euer hunter da von sich gibt mag zwar stimmen und is vllt auch schön und gut
aber die tatsache dass auf der waffe ausweichen und def und ausdauer drauf sind belegt mal eindeutig dasses en warri tank item ist von daher sollte der schon fristneed haben
weiß ja nich wie ihr das sonst mit loot macht bei uns wars so dass kein schami aufs illi schild bieten durfte egal wie viel dkp mehr er hatte


so long


----------



## Anburak-G (29. Juni 2009)

Ist ganz klar eine Tankwaffe...

Für meinen Jäger wäre es zwar auch eine verbesserung (ja, der läuft halt noch mit Schrott rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber ich würde sie keinem Tank wegwürfeln/kaufen...

Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (29. Juni 2009)

Wenn Du da bei Euren Huntern nach giebst, dann wird Aufgrund dieser Berechnungen wohl auch bald auf Tankschwerter Firstneed angemeldet...

Für mich ist das eine Tankwaffe, für Jäger gibts doch da noch besseres. Oder sind Eure Jäger so oft im Nahkampf, dass sie die Stats darauf unbedingt brauchen? oO


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (29. Juni 2009)

Wenn der Tank ned gerade meeeega need drauf hätte, würd ichs dem hunter geben^^


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (29. Juni 2009)

Was macht ein Tank damit? Er kriegt die Stats....


Was macht ein Hunter damit? Er teilt Schaden aus.

Was ist nun wichtiger?


----------



## Strappleberry (29. Juni 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Was macht ein Tank damit? Er kriegt die Stats....
> 
> 
> Was macht ein Hunter damit? Er teilt Schaden aus.
> ...



ich denke dem Tank bringts mehr wenns seine Werte verbessert. 
 denn "was ist wichtiger? dass der Hunter 3dps mehr fährt oder der Tank länger am leben bleibt? "
eindeutig oder.?


----------



## Khimura (29. Juni 2009)

Genau das ist die Frage der Fragen wer hat mehr davon.... ich denke ja der Tank weil wie gesagt wenn der lebt gehts dem Raid gut ^^ ein paar DPS weniger sind denke ich leichter zu verkraften wie eine toter Tank oder ein Heiler der oom ist weil der Tank nicht der beste ist...


----------



## Ultimo01 (29. Juni 2009)

Also das Ist Devinitiv ein Tankitem, 
1. Ein Hunter brauch kein deff, keine stärke & eig auch keine ausweichwertung...
2. Scheiß egal ob er mehr Dkp hatt, ich würde es ihm trotzdem nicht geben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So Long Ultimo


----------



## Liquidlake (29. Juni 2009)

naja die waffe droppt ja nich zum letzenmal, wenn der tank need darauf hat würde ich es schon zuerst ihm geben da es allein von den werten her wohl eher ne tankwaffe ist ^^ und ein besserer tank der länger lebt verbessert auch den hunter den wenn der tank länger da ist kann er mehr schaden machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber im fall wenn der tank die netmehr braucht etc, wiesos ollte man sie nicht dem hunter geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (29. Juni 2009)

Alles wo "Verteidigung", "Parierwertung" oder "Ausweichchance" draufsteht, würd ich niemals nem Jäger geben. Bla, seine Dps werdn davon mehr -> es ändert nichts daran dass es ein -Tank-Item- ist.

Es dropt bestimmt mal ne Lanze, odern Zweihänder, mit gut AP und Beweglichkeit.
Und wenns Schwert ein Zweites mal dropt, soll ers halt needen.


----------



## Darussios (29. Juni 2009)

Die Waffe ist ganz klar eine Tankschußwaffe.

Für PvE gilt:
Ein Hunter braucht keine Stärke.
Ein Hunter braucht keine Ausdauer.
Er Braucht keine Deff-Wertung.
Hit braucht er, aber das bisschen ist es nicht wert, es einem Tank wegzuwürfeln.
Er braucht keine Ausweichwertung

Ein Tank-Krieger braucht Stärke.
Ein Tank-Krieger braucht Ausdauer.
Ein Tank-Krieger braucht Deff-Wertung(Es sei denn Critimmunität ist erreicht, dann eher zweitrangig).
Ein Tank-Krieger braucht Hit-Wertung(Es sei denn, Hitcap ist erreicht, dann ebenfalls zweitrangig).

Wie es mit Ausweichen bei Tank-Kriegern aussieht, dazu äußere ich mich nicht, da ich nur einen DK-Tank habe und das neben Parieren unsere Haupt-Defensivmöglichkeit ist und ich mir denke, dass Krieger da wohl eher auf Block Wertung gehen.

Fazit: Der Krieger zieht mehr Nutzen aus der Waffe als der Hunter.
=> Tank-Krieger hat First Need, Hunter hat Second Need.


----------



## Damatar (29. Juni 2009)

Gott aus dem grund  sag ich der der die meisten augen würfelt, da beide n vorteil haben soll das glück endscheiden,  dan erspart sich die dämliche diskusion wer mehr vorteil draus hat, wird ja woll net das letze ma sein das ihr n run macht wo das ding nochma dropen könnt


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (29. Juni 2009)

Strappleberry schrieb:


> ich denke dem Tank bringts mehr wenns seine Werte verbessert.
> denn "was ist wichtiger? dass der Hunter 3dps mehr fährt oder der Tank länger am leben bleibt? "
> eindeutig oder.?



Jo, hast recht... also so nen großen Unterschied im DMG kann die Waffe gar nicht zu seiner jetzigen Waffe haben, würde grob genommen ca. so sein: (schreibe es mal im lowlvl-stil)

Seine jetzige Waffe:
10 Schaden
7Bew.
6Stärke
3Krit


Diese Waffe:
15Schaden
15Ausdauer
10Verteidigung


die zweite Waffe macht vielleicht mehr dmg, aber das gleicht sich auch anhand der Beweglichkeit - Stärke - Krit wieder aus.. 

Ich würds also dem Tank geben .. es sei denn der Hunter will tanken? ^^


----------



## Khimura (29. Juni 2009)

Ja so leicht kann ichs mir leider nicht machen :-) Da würde jeder Hinz und Kunz alles möglich erwürfeln was für andere Klassen ist wodurch er nur einen ganz kleine Verbesserung haben würde... das Ende wäre das alle angepisst wären ^^


----------



## Damatar (29. Juni 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> Ja so leicht kann ichs mir leider nicht machen :-) Da würde jeder Hinz und Kunz alles möglich erwürfeln was für andere Klassen ist wodurch er nur einen ganz kleine Verbesserung haben würde... das Ende wäre das alle angepisst wären ^^


immer vorausgesetzt  er kan et tragen natürlich,  udn bleib dabei im  realistischen rahmen, sprich hunter  schwere rüssi und die waffen die er halt trägt wobei bei wer dasne nahkampfwaffe würd ich da net drauf würfeln, ehrlich gesagt auch bei ner fehrnkampfwaffe nicht bin ja hunter, aber  jeder hat seine marotten ^^


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht... in Ulduar dropt doch auch Jägerwaffen, da brauch man doch den Tanks nicht die Items wegwürfeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

wer mehr dkp hat oder wer höher würfelt bekommts

fairerweise würd ich halt sagen wer das schlechtere equi hat aber es is ausweichwertung drauf ich häts ja eher dem tank gegeben


----------



## Liquidlake (29. Juni 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht... in Ulduar dropt doch auch ne Jägerwaffe, da brauch man doch den Tanks nicht die Items wegwürfeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja und diese ist auf jedenfall um einiges besser ^^ nur mit dem kleinen hardmode problemchen wohl ein wenig schwerer zu bekommen..


----------



## Kiroshaya (29. Juni 2009)

Ich bin selbst begeisterter 80er Hunter und wild auf jede Gute Schusswaffe / jeden guten Bogen.
Aber da muss ich leider sagen.. Keine Hunterwaffe. Also Firstneed unberechtigt.


----------



## no.n@me (29. Juni 2009)

wie weit seid ihr denn in ulduar? kologarn und auriaya droppen zb 2 sehr nette waffen .. ich als begnadeter jäger hol mir lieber davon eine, weil ich von deren stats profitieren kann . auch wenn razorscale's knarre merh dps hat, als der naxx bogen, würd ichs persönlch immer noch dem tank überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: 2 über mir.. ja , das is xt 10er hardmode ..


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (29. Juni 2009)

Liquidlake schrieb:


> ja und diese ist auf jedenfall um einiges besser ^^ nur mit dem kleinen hardmode problemchen wohl ein wenig schwerer zu bekommen..



Bogen hab ich noch reineditiert, der ist einfacher zu bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayleenleshay (29. Juni 2009)

Ich habe auch einen Jäger und ich würde niemals auf diese Waffe wo Stärke, Verteidigung und dergleichen drauf ist need machen. 

Es ist nicht die DPS der Waffe, die es zu einer guten Waffe macht, sondern auch der Minimum und Maximumschaden, und logischerweise die Stats und Bonis.
Die Stats sollten Geschicklichkeit und Ausdauer haben, was will ein Jäger denn bitteschön mit Stärke?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sagt jetzt bitte nicht dass er Stärke für Nahkämpfe brauchen könnte^^ sowas ist absolut absurd!
Und was will ein Fernkämpfer mit Verteidigungswertung? Antwort: rein gar nichts!

Wer also nur auf DPS der Waffe guckt, der hat das Spiel nicht ganz verstanden und weiß leider nicht worum es geht bei der Aussattung seines Chars.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also noch mal zum mitschreiben: Minimum - Maximumschaden / DPS / Stats / Bonis..... wenn das alles Jäger-gerecht ausschaut, dann auch need machen, sonst lieber dissen wenns keiner haben will.
Wenn ich einen Jäger mit so einer Waffe in der Stadt sehen würde, ich würde ihn auslachen und mit lach-emotes ihn zuspamen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg


----------



## Thewizard76 (29. Juni 2009)

Entscheide doch indem Du im die passende Waffe aus den Datenbanken raussuchst die besser ist als seine und keine Verteidigungswertung drauf hat.
Ich kenne da nur den Bogen der beim Naxx Endboss droppt.
Den möchte ich dann mit meinem Jäger auf 80 auch haben.


----------



## Uranius (29. Juni 2009)

Man sollte auch mal bedenken, das der "gute" Tank nicht nur durch die Stats was von der Knarre hat, sondern wahrscheinlich noch ein paar extra Trinkets in der Bank rumliegen hat mit denen er dann experimentieren kann.
Ich z.B. hab noch ein Ausweichtrinket auf der Bank das ich nie trage weil wir Tanks leider so lustige Sachen beachten müssen wie Crit Immunität.
Worauf achten Hunter? Achja: DDDÄÄÄÄÄÄMMMMMMMMÄÄÄÄGGGGGEEEEEEEE.

Will natürlich nun nicht den Huntern absprechen, das Sie nich auch noch ein paar Equipmentteile aufer Bank haben, nur mir is seid WOTLK aufgefallen, das sich viel bei mir ansammelt, das ich nur nutzen kann wenn ich durch andere Items 
den Verlust des vorherigen Gegenstandes ausgleichen kann.


----------



## Khimura (29. Juni 2009)

Zur Frage wie weit wir sind: Leider hängen wir an Kologan :-( unsere Heiler bekommen den Schaden nicht weggeheilt :-(


----------



## Strappleberry (29. Juni 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> Naja klar sind die Stats nix für den Hunter, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab ist das eine eigenart seiner Skillung (Überleben) und die DPS Erhöhung würde durch die Hohe DPS der Waffe kommen. Bzw irgendwas mim Itemlevel. Ich bin nicht so der Hunterfachmann.



Haut mich wenn ich da jetzt gänzlich flasch liege aber ist das Hauptattribut eines Überlebensjägers nicht Beweglichkeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dass sich der Schaden durch den Itemlvl an sich erhöht hört sich für mich recht "merkwürdig" an etc. :x


----------



## Funstyle (29. Juni 2009)

Für mich würde es da nicht einmal nen Ansatz einer Diskussion geben. 

Ganz klar ein Tank Item!

Mag sein, dass da mehr max. DMG drauf ist, aber dafür geht beim Hunter AP und Crit runter. Mal ganz davon ab, dass nem Jäger, der mit solchen Stats rumlaufen will, ganz gehörig der Arsch versohlt gehört.


----------



## Chromespell (29. Juni 2009)

Tankitem. Da hat KEIN Jäger Bedarf drauf anzumelden, auch wenn er mit ner grünen Questbelohnungswaffe rumrennt..


----------



## 3rne5t0 (29. Juni 2009)

Funstyle schrieb:


> Für mich würde es da nicht einmal nen Ansatz einer Diskussion geben.
> 
> Ganz klar ein Tank Item!
> 
> Mag sein, dass da mehr max. DMG drauf ist, aber dafür geht beim Hunter AP und Crit runter. Mal ganz davon ab, dass nem Jäger, der mit solchen Stats rumlaufen will, ganz gehörig der Arsch versohlt gehört.



/sign mehr giebts dazu nicht zu sagen solche leute dürften der Grund sein wieso ihr noch bei Kologan seit. Bei uns inner Gilde würden solche Aktionen mit /kickbannignore kk thx bye resultieren


----------



## iRoniQ (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Tank Item auch wenn durch "Dps" dem Jäger sein schaden höher wird...

lg
pewpeww


----------



## Liquidlake (29. Juni 2009)

Funstyle schrieb:


> aber dafür geht beim Hunter AP und Crit runter.


naja wirklich viel geht da nicht verloren da wie ich schonmal schrieb diese hunter waffen nicht grade massig an werten wie beweglickeit etc haben.. was geht da verloren, ~110 angriffskraft und 1% crit.. wenn man die waffe trägt die ich hab "Entsandter der Sterblichkeit" und das ist im grunde schon eine der besten hunterwaffen..


----------



## sanlar (29. Juni 2009)

Moin zusammen,...

ganz klar ne Tankwaffe!  
- oh bin ja tank, aber kanns eh net brauchen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und sieh es mal so...
wenn zwei sich streiten freut sich der dritte -->  gibs dem disser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## no.n@me (29. Juni 2009)

hmm ok, dann bleibt eurem jäger kollegen leider nix anderes übrig , als zu warten .. in unserer gilde steht auch grad zur debatte , aus welchen items die heiler oder die caster-dds merh nutzen ziehen .. besagte items: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   .. btt: wenn er ganz verzweifelt sein sollte, sollte er sich doch dann kel's knarre im 25er holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (29. Juni 2009)

Eindeutig eine Waffe für den Tank. Da würde bei uns im Raid gar keine Diskussion starten.


----------



## Emen (29. Juni 2009)

Diese Waffe wurde doch extra mit ins Spiel gebracht damit man als Tank eben nicht den Huntern auf die selben Items würfeln / bieten soll. Mal abgesehen davon das die Stats ja mal null zu nem Jäger passen. Kann ja sein das er mit dem Ding mehr Dmg als vorher macht nur mit den echten Jägerwaffen wäre das sicher noch viel viel mehr. Bei uns im Raid wollte diese Waffe kein Jäger haben und sie wurde ab dem 2ten Drop immer an unseren PM verteilt.

LG


----------



## Berndl (29. Juni 2009)

Es ist ein Tankitem.

Wenn es jedoch kein Tank benötigt oder der Tank ders haben will prozentual weniger an Raids beteiligt ist als der Hunter, bekommts der der öfter da is.
Außerdem nutzen Tanks im Vergleich zu Huntern ihre Fernkampfwaffe kaum.


----------



## Rabaz (29. Juni 2009)

Chromespell schrieb:


> Tankitem. Da hat KEIN Jäger Bedarf drauf anzumelden, auch wenn er mit ner grünen Questbelohnungswaffe rumrennt..



Naja das würde ich etwas anders sehen. OK auf der Flinte sind tank-stats aber es bleibt immer noch eine Flinte und ist für Jäger nunma DAS Haupt-Ausrüstungsteil. Wenn sie besser ist als seine momentane hat er da need drauf, Punkt. Ginge es hier um ein Schwert wäre es klar, aber so...

Der Krieger kann auch mit ner Mettwurst pullen, und um wieviel IHN die stats da verbessern kann man hier nicht sehen. Was hätte der mehr gehabt ? 100 Lebenspunkte und 0,01% mehr ausweichen ? Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal das Ding wäre auch für den tank schön gewesen aber keineswegs Lebenswichtig.


----------



## Heydu (29. Juni 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> Das Item um welches sich die letzten 3 Wochen eine endlose Diskussion entbrannt hat, bei uns im G-Forum, heisst "Veranus' Bann" eine Schusswaffe die folgende Stats hat:
> 
> 401-684   Tempo 2,90
> (187,1 Schaden pro Sekunde)
> ...



so ein bullshit

alles, was der jäger brauchen KÖNNTE, sind Ausdauer, aber nur wenn überleben geskillt ist und trefferwertung -.-
auf den rest kann sich "verpfeifen"!!

also echt hey, wegen solchen leuten wird unser Ruf als hunter einfach bis auf dem Grund zerstört...
wie kann man nur so itemgeil sein?


----------



## Khimura (29. Juni 2009)

Lebenswichtig nicht aber wie hier schon einer geschrieben hat. Gerade bei Tanks ist das so eine Sache da führt meist ein Teil zum anderen da sie neue Teile nicht immer direkt so verwenden können wie sie gerne würden, wegen der Deff Wertung die eben nicht unter 540 fallen sollte.


----------



## Versace83 (29. Juni 2009)

Wir bei uns in der Gilde machen das so, dass erst die Tanks und Heiler ausgestattet werden und danach die DDs. 
Daher würde die Waffe ein Krieger Tank bekommen. Da wir keinen Krieger Tank haben, sondern nur Dudu und Pala, würde dann der Hunter das Item bekommen, wenn er es will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings dachte ich immer, dass sich Stärke doch auf Nahkampf AP auswirkt und nicht auf Distanzkampf AP, somit hätte dieses Item doch gar nicht die besagte Wirkung, die du ansprichst!?
Ich kann mich allerdings auch irren.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt die waffe angeguckt also das ding isn tankteil wie ausm bilderbuch da hat der jäger nix zu melden!


----------



## Adnuf (29. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele nen Krieger Tank und DAS ist was für mich!

Der Hunter der mir das wegwürfelt wird gnadenlos platt gemacht bis zur enkentlichkeit! Das is doch ne Frechheit einem Tank sowas weg zu würfeln. Warscheinlich merkt der hunter nach 10 min : "Ach die is ja doch nicht so toll......egal ich hab se jedenfalls"


----------



## Ezralia (29. Juni 2009)

das was euer jäger in seiner rechnung völlig vernachlässigt ist das er ja auch ap verliert durch den wechsel der waffe, er vergleicht nur die beiden dps werte
seine beispiel waffe hat als stats:
+21 bew
+37 ausd
+20 crit
+62 ap
+ 16 trefferwertung
_______________

wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind bew beim jäger auch ap, also sind auf der waffe alleine schon 83 ap drauf, die er durch den wechseln verlieren würde, das muss er in seiner rechnung berücksichtigen
zudem verliert er crit, nicht viel aber ein wenig
er hat ein wenig mehr trefferwertung was, wenn er nicht am cap ist wieder ein wenig mehr dps macht, aber nicht viel, denn 5 trefferwertung reichen für ne heftige steigerung in der dps nciht wirklich aus

zudem auch noch das problem da ist, das die tanks nur auf diese waffe würfeln können, die jäger aber auch auf die vernünftigen dpswaffen


----------



## loolery (29. Juni 2009)

nur mal so am rande zu dem ewigen "Was will ein Jäger den mit Stärke?" Die Stärke wird zu 95% direkt in AP umgewandelt also ist stat ganicht so dämlich für Jäger wie einige hier immer meinen. und ansonsten hat euer Hunter schon recht die DPS einer waffe sind das entscheidende für Jäger und nicht die Stats, die sind nur ein nice to have.


----------



## Gaiwain (29. Juni 2009)

Spiele selbst einen Hunter und egal wieviel DpS das Teil hat, aufgrund der Stats ist es eindeutig eine Tankwaffe, und damit nichts für mich.

Demgegenüber könnte ja auch ein Schurke FirstNeed auf Hunter-Waffen, wie Gesang der Pfeile machen, die Stats sind auch fein für ihn ... etc.

lg

Stärke = AP , aber nur Nahkampf-AP nicht Fernkampf-AP, damit unnütz für einen Hunter

Edit: PS: es gibt auch schöne Dolche, Faustwaffen, allesamt mit den feinsten Stats, die auch einem Hunter gefallen, aber nichts destotrotz sind diese immer nur Secondneed, im PvE geht nichts über ne schöne langsame Zweihandwaffe ...


----------



## Dexter2000 (29. Juni 2009)

das ist ne tankwaffe welcher jäger braucht deffwertung da haben die tanks firstneed es gibt noch andere bogen/schusswaffen die besser sind.


----------



## dasGROT (29. Juni 2009)

in ulduar 10er & 25er droppen gefühlte 300000 rangewaffen für hunter (bin selbst einer) und ein item mit def und stärke ist bei weitem nicht wert von einem hunter getragen zu werden...

ich persöhnlich würd mich schämen sowas anzulegen.

auf der anderen seite wenn eure hunter noch mit quest gun aus shola rumlaufen isses bestimmt nen upgrade xD


----------



## noizycat (29. Juni 2009)

Darf er drauf würfeln? Klar ... bekommt ers auch? Naja ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hat ein Warri Need, ist klar, wers bekommt. hat keiner Need , kanns der Hunter von mir aus haben (ruhigstellen und so ^^ evl will er ja mal in Nahkampf mit der Stärke *lol* ) ... auch wenn ich mir an den Kopf greifen würde, wenn die ein Hunter wirklich tragen würde. Gibt genug richtige Hunterwaffen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Juni 2009)

bei uns hat der tank immer first need. droppen t-tokens die der tank noch benötigt, dürfen andere nicht drauf bieten.  das war schon immer so bei uns und ich finde es auch ok. der hunter könnte von mir aus die waffe bekommen, wenn kein tank sie benötigt.


----------



## Natsumee (29. Juni 2009)

Darth schrieb:


> Du sprichtst schon von WoW oder?!
> Ein Kriegertank trägt eine Fernkampwaffe wegen der STATS, die gibts da nämlich in dem Spiel-.-



und vor wotlk brauchte man ne schuswaffe zum pullen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da man keine waffen werfen konnte und kein 30 meter spott hatte

also sry eindeutig eine tank waffe, es gibt genug dd waffen


----------



## Khimura (29. Juni 2009)

Zu dem Thema ob unsere Hunter noch Questitem tragen, nein der Hunter der sich da beschwert hat trägt Gesang der Pfeile aus Nax25


----------



## Tamîkus (29. Juni 2009)

Strappleberry schrieb:


> ich denke dem Tank bringts mehr wenns seine Werte verbessert.
> denn "was ist wichtiger? dass der Hunter 3dps mehr fährt oder der Tank länger am leben bleibt? "
> eindeutig oder.?




ich würde sagen beides ist wichtig es bringt dem raid nix wen der tank mit 50k vorm boss steht und die dds kacke sind und den enrage net schaffen


----------



## Heydu (29. Juni 2009)

no.n@me schrieb:


> hmm ok, dann bleibt eurem jäger kollegen leider nix anderes übrig , als zu warten .. in unserer gilde steht auch grad zur debatte , aus welchen items die heiler oder die caster-dds merh nutzen ziehen .. besagte items:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ganz klar

sachen, die mp5 drauf haben, sind für heiler
und sachen mit crit sind für caster

fertig aus^^


----------



## Gnorfal (29. Juni 2009)

> 401-684 Tempo 2,90
> (187,1 Schaden pro Sekunde)
> +27 Stärke
> +57 Ausdauer
> ...


ist ganz klar nen Schurken Item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wem nicht bewusst ist, dass es sich hierbei *nicht* um eine Hunterwaffe handelt, der denkt wahrscheinlich auch, dass Niveau ne Hautcreme is.......


----------



## KodiakderBär (29. Juni 2009)

klare sache dem tank die waffe geben und ihm damit den hunter erscheßen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ausweichen verteidigungswertung das sagt alles  das auf nem hunter is so sinnlos wie en krieger mit zaubermacht
könnt dem hunter ja ma die story erzählen von dem schurken de  zu bc zeiten zwei huntern den legendären bogen von sunwell weggeboten hat:-P ob der das gut findet und dem schurken die waffe zusprechen würde:-P


----------



## Gaiwain (29. Juni 2009)

poste diese Frage mal im Jäger-Forum @TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- neben der Kel-Waffe aus dem 25er, gibt es evtl. 6 andere bessere Ranged-Waffen in Ulduar10/25 und das Teils aus dem HardMode.

lg


----------



## Gwen (29. Juni 2009)

> 401-684 Tempo 2,90
> (187,1 Schaden pro Sekunde)
> +27 Stärke
> +57 Ausdauer
> ...



Mal kurz nachgeschaut:
Stärke  -->  braucht Tank aber kein Jäger
Ausdauer  -->  profitieren beide von
Verteidigungswertung  -->  braucht Tank aber kein Jäger
Trefferwertung  -->  profitieren beide von
Ausweichwertung  -->  braucht Tank aber kein Jäger

Alles in allem: sollte der Jäger lieber versuchen "Weinen der Sirene" oder "Entsandter der Sterblichkeit" zu bekommen.
Ich habe für diesen Need kein Verständnis, obwohl ich selbst Jäger bin.

Ansonsten: wer die DKP hat bekommt es - (Klassen)spezifische Fragen und Vergabe sind Sache des Plündermeister. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProtKenny (29. Juni 2009)

Schön, wie hier alle Nicht-Jäger schreien "TANKWAFFE"...aber dabei vernachlässigen, dass die Waffen-DPS viel mehr ausmacht, als die paar Stats...

zum vergleich: auf verräter der menschheit ist auch Beweglichkeit drauf...und trotzdem würde jeder Melee die gerne haben, alleine wegen der Waffen-DPS - da vernachlässigen die Krieger, Palas und DK schon mal, dass keine Stärke drauf ist...

aber beim Problem des TE würd ich dem Jäger auch raten, Ruhe zu bewahren, denn es gibt tatsächlich genug DD-Waffen in Ulduar, so dass er früher oer später eine Fernkampfwaffe mit viel Waffen-DPS und Damage-stats kriegt...


----------



## dergrossegonzo (29. Juni 2009)

Wo ist das Problem ?

Droppt das nie wieder nachdem es einmal gelootet wurde ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer die meisten DKP bietet bekommt es.


----------



## Sulli (29. Juni 2009)

Also, für mich isses ganz klar nen Tankitem, darüber gibs keine Diskusion von meiner Seite aus AUSSER: Der Tank hat was vergleichbares und der Jäger hat ne sehr viel schlechtere Waffe .
Aber sowas nur Gildenintern, weil man da den Tank bestmöglicht ausstatten sollte, denn es kommt der Gild zu gute  . Bei Randoms isses egal .. soll das Würfelglück entscheiden denn ne Randomgruppe die sich ab und zu zusammenfindet , immer mit anderen Member , da gibt es nichts wovon die anderen was haben .. naja vielleicht nen bisschen ^^... bei den nächsten Mobs..... aber kann ich mir auch weniger vorstellen


----------



## Khimura (29. Juni 2009)

natürlich droppt das Ding wieder, aber wir sind eine recht große Gilde mit einigen Kriegertanks und Huntern und haben auch erst vor kurzem mit Ulduar25 angefangen. Wie das nun mal leider so ist will jeder der erste sein der Tolles Gear hat...und es liegt nun an mir zu sagen du darfst du net :-/ Irgendwann hat sich das erkedigt das ist richtig :-)


----------



## nrg (29. Juni 2009)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde als PM jedem Jäger der auf dieses Item bietet gehorig was mit der Keule zwischen die Hörner schlagen. Wenn diese Waffe besser ist als die die er hat ist er in Ulduar falsch. Stärke ist definitiv kein Attribut für Jäger, Def noch weniger. Also eine Waffe für Melees die Tanken und Schusswaffen tragen können. 

Schusswaffen, Bögen, Armbrüste und Wurfwaffen sind Statsbringer für Krieger, aber auch für Schurken und beschränkt auch für Druiden.


----------



## Starfros (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?
> Ein Item hat nicht nur die Funktion durch die Stats den Char zu stärken. Es soll auch Items geben die eine aktive Gebrauchsfunktion haben. Und ein Tank kann sie klaro nur als Schmuckstück auf dem Rücken tragen. Mehr nicht!
> Ok. Wenn der Tank alleine unterwegs ist und sich mal ebend einen Mop pullen will mag das Teil ja noch ne Sinnvolle Funktion haben. Doch in einer Gruppe hat ein Tank mit einer Fernkampfwaffe keinen deutlichen Gewinn für die Gruppe.




Warum? 

Sofern diese Werte drauf sind :
 Verteidigungswertung: 26
Trefferwertung: 21
Ausweichwertung: 25

Haben Tankende Klassen First bei mir im Raid , sofern sie sich damit verbessern könnten bzw. kann es auch sein das derjenige Tank andere Steinchen usw. austauschen könnte. Und wenn er Tank als first Skillung hat.
Wenn kein Tank zwingend need drauf hat , egal wie lächerlich einige meinen wie hoch und sinnlos die werte auf der  Schußwaffe sind , die ein Tank betreffen,
dann ist es zu haben für JEDEN ANDEREN. 

Weiss echt nicht was manche sich derbe aufregen , das gleiche gilt mit Items mit Wille drauf. nicht NUR Priester können dies nutzen.Punkt.



Und man sollte nicht vergessen das es NUR ein Spiel ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drymon (29. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ---> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Stärke,Verteidigungswertung, Ausweichwertung!?!)


----------



## Spellman (29. Juni 2009)

> Dürfen Hunter Firstneed auf Tankwaffe würfeln ?



Ganz einfach... wenns der Raidleiter zuläßt, ja.. ^^

Ich würde sie nicht nehmen, selbst wenn es für mich in dem Moment eine kleine Verbesserung bedeuten würde.

Tip an Blizz ... setzt doch die DPS für solche Waffen einfach so niedrig, dass gar nicht erst solche Probleme entstehen.


----------



## Gaiwain (29. Juni 2009)

... stellt euch mal was vor:

Wielange wird der Krieger diese Waffe tragen -> lange

wielange wird der Hunter die Waffe tragen -> so kurz wie möglich, da es wesentlich bessere gibt! (Selbst in Naxx droppen bessere!)

lg


----------



## Khimura (29. Juni 2009)

Sicher kann ich als PM meine Stellung nutzen und sagen Nein du bekommst das nicht. Aber leider kenne ich nicht jede Klasse so gut das ich solche Berechnungen nachvollziehen kann. Ich sagen aber auch ungern nur Nein sondern argumentiere lieber warum nicht :-) Deswegen das Thema hier das ich mir meine Entscheidung mit möglichst guten Argumenten untermauern kann. Und bislang hab ich auch noch nichts gelesen was die Meinung unseres Hunters unterstützt.


----------



## Quintusrex (29. Juni 2009)

Lasst die 21 Trefferwertung mal außenvor, ein Hunter der nicht seine 8% voll hat, würde ich garnicht erst mitnehmen nach Ulduar.


Wenn kein Tank need hat, kann der Jäger sie haben sonst nicht.




erinnerst mich irgendwie an meinen ersten Kararun, als beim Prinzen Blutschrei droppte, nur hab ich damals von den Tanks (Keiner hatte Need) beinahe Prügel bekommen weil ich als Jäger die Axt nicht wollte. Ich würfel auf kein Teil mit Stärke drauf, obwohl ich damals noch ne blaue Nahkampfwaffe hatte.


----------



## mephir666 (29. Juni 2009)

Naxx25 Envoy of Mortality ilvl 226 2714,55dps
Uld25 Veranus Bane ilvl 232 2685,04dps

sagt maxdps.com


nonplusultra von denen: skyforge crossbow aus uld25 ilvl 239 mit 2756dps


----------



## kurnthewar (29. Juni 2009)

ganz klarer fall von hunter item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fakt ist kein hunter der was auf sich hält würde auf diese waffe würfeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (29. Juni 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde als PM jedem Jäger der auf dieses Item bietet gehorig was mit der Keule zwischen die Hörner schlagen. Wenn diese Waffe besser ist als die die er hat ist er in Ulduar falsch. Stärke ist definitiv kein Attribut für Jäger, Def noch weniger. Also eine Waffe für Melees die Tanken und Schusswaffen tragen können.
> 
> Schusswaffen, Bögen, Armbrüste und Wurfwaffen sind Statsbringer für Krieger, aber auch für Schurken und beschränkt auch für Druiden.


tja ich würd mich als druide über solche items freuen kann sie aber nicht tragen da wir dudus götzen habn ^^


----------



## Kreze (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?
> Ein Item hat nicht nur die Funktion durch die Stats den Char zu stärken. Es soll auch Items geben die eine aktive Gebrauchsfunktion haben. Und ein Tank kann sie klaro nur als Schmuckstück auf dem Rücken tragen. Mehr nicht!
> Ok. Wenn der Tank alleine unterwegs ist und sich mal ebend einen Mop pullen will mag das Teil ja noch ne Sinnvolle Funktion haben. Doch in einer Gruppe hat ein Tank mit einer Fernkampfwaffe keinen deutlichen Gewinn für die Gruppe.




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

gibts dumme Leute xD


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

Kreze schrieb:


> gibts dumme Leute xD


scheiß wortwahl aber sooooo wahr -.-


----------



## Testare (29. Juni 2009)

Da gibts keinerlei Überlegungen, selbst für mich als Hunter nicht.
Das ist eine *klare Tankwaffe*, alleine wegen Verteidigungswertung etc.
Wenn alle Mainspecc Tanks das Ding haben UND ich nur die Armbrust aus Burg Hero hätte, DANN würde es mir einfallen, mal zu fragen ob ich auch bieten darf.
Aber vorher sinnlos, das Teil nem Hunter zu geben, gibt so viele bessere Waffen, selbst wenn die reine DPS geringer ist - es fehlen auf der da einfach AP, Beweglichkeit, Crit, Tempo, Durchschlag


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (29. Juni 2009)

Also wenn der Jäger sich ein bisschen mit seiner Klasse auskennen würde bräuchte er sich nur die Werte anschauen und er wüsste schon das es nicht für ihn bestimmt ist.
Was will ein Jäger mit Stärke? Kann er nix mit anfangen
Was will ein Jäger Mit Verteidigung? Kann er nix mit Anfangen
Was will ein Jäger mit Ausweichen? Kann er nix mit Anfangen ^^

Und wie schon gesagt wurde jeder Jäger der darauf Würfelt den kann ich erlich gesagt nicht mehr ernst nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte gib es dem Tank und lass den Jäger rumfluchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khimura (29. Juni 2009)

Naja ich halte ihn nicht für dumm er macht sich sehr viele gedanken wie er seine Leistung stetig verbessern kann und seine 5k Raiddps zeigen mir auch das er es schon halbwegs versteht seine Klasse zu spielen. Wenn seine Berechnungen stimmen kann es sogar sein das die Waffe ihm was bringt aber meiner Meinung nach hat er einfach irgendeinen Fehler in seiner Berechnung oder etwas übersehen ... Leider spiele ich selbst keinen Hunter und kann es deswegen nicht nachvollziehen :-/


----------



## Zantrum (29. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen

Irgendwie erinnert mich der threat an alte zeiten wo jäger grundsätzlich auf alles need hatten da ja auch alles skalliert in ihren augen.
Da muss man ja zumindest frohsein dass die meisten mitlerweile verstanden haben dass Sie kein "PETHEALEQUIPT" brauchen.

mfg

Zantrum


----------



## Mightymagic (29. Juni 2009)

Bevor ich meine Meinung dazu kundtue, würde ich gerne mal wissen, welche Waffe der Hunter momentan trägt. (Oder hab ich es einfach überlesen? Ist Gesang der Pfeile seine aktuelle Waffe?)

*Gesang der Pfeile*
Wird beim Aufheben gebundenDistanz Bogen 
277 - 515 Schaden Tempo 2.80 
(141.4 Schaden pro Sekunde)
+21 Beweglichkeit
+37 Ausdauer
Haltbarkeit 90 / 90
Benötigt Stufe 80 
Anlegen: Erhöht Trefferwertung um 16 (0.49% auf Stufe 80).
Anlegen: Erhöht kritische Trefferwertung um 20 (0.44% auf Stufe 80).
Anlegen: Erhöht die Angriffskraft um 62. 

*Veranus' Bann*
Wird beim Aufheben gebundenDistanz Schusswaffe 
401 - 684 Schaden Tempo 2.90 
(187.1 Schaden pro Sekunde)
+27 Stärke
+57 Ausdauer
Haltbarkeit 90 / 90
Benötigt Stufe 80 
Anlegen: Erhöht die Verteidigungswertung um 26 (5.29 auf Stufe 80).
Anlegen: Erhöht Eure Ausweichwertung um 25 (0.64% auf Stufe 80).
Anlegen: Erhöht Trefferwertung um 21 (0.64% auf Stufe 80).

Welcher Rasse gehört der Jäger an?
Hat er sein Hit-Cap erreicht, sprich hat er eine 100%ige Trefferchance?
Hat er (oder Du) mal anhand der Theorycarfting-Werte mal die DPS der beiden Waffen gegenübergestellt?

Aus dem Jägerforum:

1 Beweglichkeit = 1 AP
1 Beweglichkeit = 0,012 krit. Trefferwertung (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verrechnet habe)


Leider weiss ich gerade nicht, wieviel DPS 1 Bew. ausmachen etc., aber das wäre als vergleich der Waffen die eigendliche Rechnung meiner Meinung nach. Das Ergebnis wird aber sein, dass die Waffe, die er jetzt hat, für Ihn besser sein wird.


----------



## Khimura (29. Juni 2009)

hast du überlesen "Gesang der Pfeile"


----------



## Maine- (29. Juni 2009)

also nebenbei dps wow die paar dps die der hunter dann mehr macht?

was is wichtiger ein hunter der paar dps mehr macht oder ein gut ausgerüssteter tank ohne die es eh ned geht ! das teil ist ganz klar ein tankteil jeder hunter der in meinem raid auf sowas würfelt dem zeig ich nen vogel mag sein dps hin dps her aber ganz klar tank attribute !

von daher TANKWAFFE !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doncalzone (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?



Falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast, ein Tank hat dort wo er sein Schwert und sein Schild trägt einen dritten Slot frei in das er zb eine Wurfwaffe, einen Bogen oder eine Schusswaffe einfügen kann.

Diese Waffen sind prinzipiel keine Waffen mit denen ein Tank angreift. Man könnte fas sagen,es diene dazu um Werte wie Ausdauer, Verteildigung und/oder ähnliche tanklastige Werte aufzubessern.

Ich stelle auf deine Frage eine Gegenfrage:

Wass soll ein Jäger mit einer Stangenwaffe, Einhand- Zweihandschwert, Dolchen oder Zweihandstäben?

Das sind alles Nahkampfwaffen. ein Jäger bezieht seinen Schaden über seine Fernkampfwaffen ; )

Wenn alle auf diese Art und Weise argumentieren würden dann dürften Hunter niemals etwas auf Haupt und Nebenhand tragen und Tanks niemals eine Schußwaffe tragen.

Den Hauptprovit hat ein Jäger ganz klar durch den gesteigerten Schadenwert einer Fernkampfwaffe nur sind ganz klar die Werte auf dieser Waffe nicht den Jägern gewidmet.

In Ulduar gibt es noch einige Fernkampfwaffen die die Schadenswerte von 187DPS und mehr erreichen. Der Flammenleviathan zb dropt mit etwas Glück "Aufgehende Sonne" (232,8 DPS, 26Beweglichkeit, 40Ausdauer, 25 Trefferwertung, 21 Tempo und 76 Angriffskraft).

An deiner Stelle würde ich solche Diskussionen gar nicht zulassen und deinem Jäger ganz klar sagen: Auf dieses Item haben nur Tanks Bedarf. Sollten alle Tanks diese Waffe bereits haben und er immer noch auf nützliche Werte verzichten möchte dann könnte es der Jäger haben.

Letzte Anmerkung: Durch sollche Diskussionen wie bei euch in der Gilde machen sich Jäger in der kompletten Comunity beliebt als Jäger die auf alles Need haben. Ich selber spiele auch einen Jäger und würde niemals um alles in der Welt auf dieses Item machen da es in einem Raid um mehr gehen sollte als nur Loot.


----------



## Tpohrl (29. Juni 2009)

Also für mich eine eindeutige ego Nummer von dem Jäger! 
Ich denke er hat nur die dps zahlen gesehen und mal schnell schlau einen daher gerechnet wobei ich die Richtigkeit doch schon anzweifeln möchte!

Wie dem auch sei^^ letztendlich ist es so, das genau dieser Jäger dann diese Waffe gegen den "Riesenbann" oder "Magnetisierter Projektilemitter " wieder tauschen würde! Denn hier hätte es dann mal wirklich need drauf.., allerdings sollte er seine Vorderung durchsetzten, wünsche ich ihm das es dann ein Schurke oder Krieger wegwürfelt, dann wär das Leben wieder gerecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dahin viel Spaß noch und wie sagt man so schön "Geduld ist eine Tugend"


----------



## Brainmaster (29. Juni 2009)

Braucht ein Hunter Verteidigungswertung oder Ausweichwertung oder Stärke?

Antowrt: Nein

Braucht ein Defkrieger Verteidigungswertung oder Ausweichwertung oder Stärke?

Antwort: Ja

Also stehts auch dem Tank zu. 


Es gibt ja wohl genug Waffen für Hunter in diesem Spiel...


----------



## Spellman (29. Juni 2009)

@Doncalzone:  An sich hast du Recht... nur als kurze Bemerkung... "Aufgehende Sonne" ist auf keinen Fall ein Hunter-Item ^^


----------



## Xandriel (29. Juni 2009)

loolery schrieb:


> nur mal so am rande zu dem ewigen "Was will ein Jäger den mit Stärke?" Die Stärke wird zu 95% direkt in AP umgewandelt also ist stat ganicht so dämlich für Jäger wie einige hier immer meinen. und ansonsten hat euer Hunter schon recht die DPS einer waffe sind das entscheidende für Jäger und nicht die Stats, die sind nur ein nice to have.


Stärke bringt keine Angriffskraft beim Jäger, sondern Nahkampfangriffskraft, der Stat ist somit absolut nutzlos. Und ja, die DPS einer Waffe ist zwar wichtig, wird aber von den meisten leuten stark überschätzt. Beispiele gefällig?

Soweit ich das herauslesen konnte sind besagte Hunter SV geskillt...
Explosivschuss profitiert nicht vom Waffenschaden.
Schwarzer Pfeil profitiert nicht vom Waffenschaden.
Schlangenbiss profitiert nicht vom Waffenschaden.
Das Pet profitiert nicht vom Waffenschaden.

Diese 4 Schadensquellen machen bei nem SV Hunter ca. 60 - 70% des Gesamtschadens aus und profitieren KEIN BISSCHEN vom Schaden der Waffe. Das bedeutet, sie würden selbst mit ner grauen Level 1 Waffe den selben Schaden machen, abgesehen vom Unterschied der Stats.

Übrig bleiben der Gezielte Schuss, der Zuverlässige Schuss und der Automatische Schuss, welche vom Waffenschaden profitieren und, wie man sich selbst ganz gut errechnen kann nur 30 - 40% des Gesamtschadens aus.
Naja, das ganze nur so nebenbei...

Ich werde jetzt mal was ganz einfaches tun: Ich öffne Shandaras Hunter DPS Spreedsheet  (damit kann man den Jägerschaden sehr gut nachkalkulieren) und werde mal schauen was passiert, wenn ich dort ne SV Skillung eingebe und dann Gesang der Pfeile gegen Veranus Bann tausche....
...Veranus Bann bringt ihm ca. 40 - 80 DPS, je nach dem wie gut seine restlichen Klamotten sind.

Ansonsten bleibt folgendes zu sagen: Eure Jäger wollen Veranus Bann doch eh nur als Zwischenlösung für Riesenbann (Kologarn) oder Weinen der Sirene (Auriaya), bis es soweit ist kommen sie aber auch genau so gut mit ihren Naxxwaffen zurecht und müssen den armen Tanks nicht die für sie konzipierten Waffen wegnehmen, nur weil man es nicht abwarten kann fette DPS im Charscreen zu sehen. Das ist nämlich alles, was sie damit erreichen werden. 
Dazu kommt noch, dass eure Jäger offenbar eh keine Ahnung über das haben was sie schreiben. Wenn ich seine "Berechnungen" richtig verstanden habe, rechnet er Beispielsweise dem Explosivschuss einen Waffenschaden an (völliger Schwachsinn) und kommt am Ende auch noch zu dem Ergebnis, dass er mit Veranus Bann bis zu 1000 DPS mehr schaffen könnte. Gehts noch?

Fazit: Gib Veranus Bann bitte den Tanks, und im Gegenzug sollten die Jäger zur Strafe nie wieder ne Waffe bekommen...


----------



## joshi16 (29. Juni 2009)

Haha bei uns im Raid würde ein Hunter der meint das er das Ding unbedingt braucht garnicht erst mit genommen werden. 
Ich siehe es bildlich vor mirer Hunter bekommt das ding weil da mehr dps drauf sind und 30minuten später beim nesten Boss fällt dan ne richtige dd Fernwaffe doch da der Hunter gerade was bekommen hat(was er ja UNBEDINGT haben wollte) bekommt das Teil der Schurke/der Krieger und der Hunter fängt an zu maulen und verlässt den Raid.

(alles schon passiert)


----------



## Shrukan (29. Juni 2009)

Die beste Methode um solchen Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen, wenn alle sich daran halten:
1. Man schaut ob man den entsprechenden Gegenstand tragen kann.
2. Man schaut auf die Stats und vergleicht ob diese einem weiterhelfen und zur Skillung passen (Schaden/Heilung/Tanking)
3. Man bietet dann sinnvoll Dkp wenn Punkt 1 und 2 zutreffen, sonst lässt man einer anderen Klasse den Vortritt.

Ganz einfach.
Aber irgendwie kommt das bei vielen in WoW noch nicht an,
auch nach so vielen Jahren...
Früher gabs ja nur Streit und Ärger wenn man nicht wusste dass das Item bei aufheben gebunden ist,
aber bitte WoW besteht nicht nur aus rar, episch, legendär sondern da gehört viel Mathe dazu.
JEDER guter Spieler muss wissen wie er seine Klasse optimieren kann und dazu muss man rechnen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (29. Juni 2009)

*Gesang der Pfeile*
Wird beim Aufheben gebundenDistanz Bogen 
277 - 515 Schaden Tempo 2.80 
(141.4 Schaden pro Sekunde)
+21 Beweglichkeit *(skaliert auf AP + Crit)*
+37 Ausdauer
Haltbarkeit 90 / 90
Benötigt Stufe 80 
Anlegen: Erhöht Trefferwertung um 16 (0.49% auf Stufe 80). *(Nett wenns drauf ist)*
Anlegen: Erhöht kritische Trefferwertung um 20 (0.44% auf Stufe 80). *(Crit = sehr Hunter-wichtig!)*
Anlegen: Erhöht die Angriffskraft um 62. *(gleicht schon fast den DPS-Verlust zu Veranus Bann aus)*

*Veranus' Bann*
Wird beim Aufheben gebundenDistanz Schusswaffe 
401 - 684 Schaden Tempo 2.90 
(187.1 Schaden pro Sekunde)   *(Bringt etwas an DPS)*
+27 Stärke *(Minmal auf AP skalierend)*
+57 Ausdauer 
Haltbarkeit 90 / 90
Benötigt Stufe 80 
Anlegen: Erhöht die Verteidigungswertung um 26 (5.29 auf Stufe 80).
Anlegen: Erhöht Eure Ausweichwertung um 25 (0.64% auf Stufe 80).
Anlegen: Erhöht Trefferwertung um 21 (0.64% auf Stufe 80).


Grob überschlägig gerechnet gewinnt euer Hunter mit Gesang der Pfeile schon alleine durch die Stats - wenn er Veranus Bann nimmt wird er Situationsabhängig gute 30-100 DPS als Survival verlieren. Bei jeder anderen Skillung gehört er geschlagen, BM macht einfach zu wenig DMG und MM bringt erst ab Top-Equip mehr wie ein SV


----------



## Musel (29. Juni 2009)

Ich als Main Hunter würde die Waffe nicht mal nehmen, wenn ich sie für 0dkp bekommen würde. da währe ein Splitter für mich wertvoller als das teil.

Also 100% *KEINE* Hunter Waffe. Aber 100% eine Tank Waffe.


----------



## MadMat (29. Juni 2009)

moin

nunja, an sich ist ja eine schusswaffe was für einen jäger, aber das ding hat nicht umsonst defwertung und ausweichen.
was will ein jäger damit? wenns der tank nicht braucht gern. tanks haben nen waffenslot - zum pullen (war früher so, dass
damit gepullt wurde). 

meine perönliche meinung zum thema jäger vs tank:

seit irreführung muss ein tank nicht mehr selbst pullen. ich persönlich wäre dafür, dass er - ähnlich einem pala oder schamanen oder druiden -
ein "relikt" bekommt. leider ist der name schon vergeben. aber etwas in der art. da kommen (ähnlich dem palabuch) ausdauer, def und
str rauf und gut. ist zumindest meine meinung. der ewige streit jäger vs tank nervt.

btw: holy fire wird auch von eulen erwürfelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stinkt sowohl heilern als auch andere klassen, aber so eine eule kanns nunmal verwerten.

grüße

EDIT: Ich hätte gern bessere Böge für Jäger und nicht immer Schusswaffen


----------



## Animalm4st3r (29. Juni 2009)

Also dem Hunter der auch nur die Idee hat darauf need zu machen sollte man den Kopf abschlagen -.-'
So nu BTT
Gebt es dem Kriegern das ist definitiv nix für Hunter.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

Er sollte Gesang der Pfeile behalten und Veranus dingens dem Tank lassen.


----------



## Hairman (29. Juni 2009)

Der Jäger der auf Veranus' Bann würfelt, spielt egoistisch, kurzsichtig und unüberlegt. Es macht raidtechnisch überhaupt keinen Sinn, diese Waffe an einen Jäger zu geben, wenn ein Jäger auf diese Waffe Bedarf anmeldet handelt er zu seinem eigenen Vorteil ungeachtet dessen was dem Raid gut tun würde.
Ein Jäger kann keinerlei stats auf dieser Waffe gebrauchen (bis auf die Trefferwertung, die man zu dem Zeitpunkt wo man Ulduar 25er beginnt, eh massiv über hat), allein wegen der White-Dps würde ich keinem Krieger diese Waffe weglooten, dafür gibt es massig Alternativen.

Sieh es doch mal pragmatisch:
es gibt eine (in zahlen 1 !) Tankfernwaffe in komplett Ulduar.
schauen wir uns die Hunterwaffen an:
Riesenbann (Kologarn 25er)
Weinen der Sirene (Auriaya 25er)
Magnetisierter Projektilemitter (XT 10er Hardmode)
zum Vergleich: hier liegt ungefähr Entsandter der Sterblichkeit (Kel 25er)
Gewehr der Platinwache (Ignis 10er)
Golemherzlangbogen (Random 10er)

Anhand seiner Dps angabe nehme ich an er trägt den nerubischen Eroberer aus Naxx 10er oder vergleichbares. Jeder dieser Waffen dort oben würde für ihn ein Upgrade darstellen. Besonders die 10er Waffen sind sehr leicht zu beschaffen, der XT hardmode ist mittlerweile random schaffbar. Der Krieger hat keine Wahl er muss warten bis er das Teil von Klingenschuppe bekommt. Viel Spaß bei deiner Entscheidung.


----------



## Malakhay (29. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Er sollte Gesang der Pfeile behalten und Veranus dingens dem Tank lassen.



so seh ich das auch!


----------



## nrg (29. Juni 2009)

blaQmind schrieb:


> tja ich würd mich als druide über solche items freuen kann sie aber nicht tragen da wir dudus götzen habn ^^



Beschränkt auch Druide, wie ich schon schrieb. Meines Wissens können Druiden doch jetzt auch Armbrüste tragen als Statsbringer. Spiel keinen druiden, also bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Naarg (29. Juni 2009)

Da DPS bei Jägerwaffen so ziemlich der wichtigste Stat ist, würde ich diese Knarre durchaus "einer richtigen" Jägerwaffe mit weniger DPS bevorzugen. 
Ob ich das Ding dem Tank wegnehme wäre zunächst in meinem Fall auch einfach eine Sypatiefrage. Es gibt viele Krieger für die ich passenen würde.



nrg schrieb:


> Beschränkt auch Druide, wie ich schon schrieb. Meines Wissens können Druiden doch jetzt auch Armbrüste tragen als Statsbringer. Spiel keinen druiden, also bin ich mir nicht sicher.


nö können Sie nicht, nur Götzen


----------



## Regine55 (29. Juni 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Meines Wissens können Druiden doch jetzt auch Armbrüste tragen als Statsbringer.




ähhhhhmmmm nein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (29. Juni 2009)

ganz klar Tank Item  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxpack (29. Juni 2009)

ganz klares Hunter item... Krieger können Wurfwaffen tragen und haben damit auch skills.


----------



## vekol (29. Juni 2009)

Das Item ist eindeutig für Tanks gedacht, Blizzard hat es versäumt etwas vergleichbares für Jäger reinzupacken. Wenn ein Jäger im Endgame scharf auf eine Waffe ist wegen der reinen dps dann ist das ein Armutszeugnis für die Entwicklungsabteilung.

Firstneed haben Jäger aber doch eigentlich immer, oder?


----------



## J_0_T (29. Juni 2009)

schließ mich den anderen an.... gebts dem Tank... egal wieviele dkp der hunter hat.... wenn man es der falschen klasse gibt sollte man den lootmeister... bzw der wo es macht rauswerfen da er nicht erkennen kann das die waffe/item nicht für die betreffentde klasse gedacht ist.


----------



## Treni (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?
> Ein Item hat nicht nur die Funktion durch die Stats den Char zu stärken. Es soll auch Items geben die eine aktive Gebrauchsfunktion haben. Und ein Tank kann sie klaro nur als Schmuckstück auf dem Rücken tragen. Mehr nicht!
> Ok. Wenn der Tank alleine unterwegs ist und sich mal ebend einen Mop pullen will mag das Teil ja noch ne Sinnvolle Funktion haben. Doch in einer Gruppe hat ein Tank mit einer Fernkampfwaffe keinen deutlichen Gewinn für die Gruppe.




was bistn du fürn null-ahnung-boon^^
schilde und schusswaffen kannste zusammen tragen da sie nen eigenen slot haben jeweils!
die schusswaffe um welche es sich handelt ist für mich ganz klar nen tank-item!
was will nen jäger mit verteidigung und ausweichen...
ein krieger ist auf sowas sehr gut angewiesen!


----------



## Rietze (29. Juni 2009)

Nur dumm, das da kein Agi drauf is^^

Ganz Klar Tankwaffe, Def + Ausweichen + Stärke, braucht kein Jäger^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

Toxpack schrieb:


> ganz klares Hunter item... Krieger können Wurfwaffen tragen und haben damit auch skills.


wenn man keine ahnung hat ....

von dieter nuhr


----------



## 666doomsayer666 (29. Juni 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Euer Jäger hat eindeutig zuviel Zeit... ich würde die Waffe nem Krieger geben, nur um zu sehen was für einen Text euer Jäger hinballert.
> 
> EDIT: Habe die Stats Verteidigungswertung und Ausweichwertung nicht gesehen... unsere Tanks würden den Jäger wahrscheinlich verkloppen. xD




da kann man nur eins sagen.

signed. aber sowas von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mightyskull (29. Juni 2009)

ganz klar für krieger tanks


----------



## Mightymagic (29. Juni 2009)

Noch ein letzter Kommentar von mir:

Dein Hunter steht auf Zahlen, also liefere ihm die, die er haben will:

Jägerstats Waffe eins zu Waffe zwei (und nur von den Waffen, alles andere hängt zu sehr von anderen Faktoren ab, die sich ständig ändern)
Tankstats Waffe eins zu Waffe zwei (und nur von den Waffen, alles andere hängt zu sehr von anderen Faktoren ab, die sich ständig ändern)

Dann wirst Du sehen, wem es eine nachvollziehbar bessere Verbesserung des Equips bringt und dann entscheidest Du, fertig. Es ist schliesslich Dein Regierungsbezirk und da ist Dein Wort Gesetz!


----------



## Hairman (29. Juni 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> ... unsere Tanks würden den Jäger wahrscheinlich verkloppen. xD


ich glaub ich würde wegen Unfähigkeit aus dem Raid gekickt werden wenn ich Bedarf anmelden würde.
Und danach würden mich die Tank wahrscheinlich trotzdem noch verkloppen *g*


----------



## landogarner (29. Juni 2009)

Mein Hunter hat die Waffe auch, aber nur weil unser Tank sie schon hatte. Firstneed anzumelden ist definitiv nicht richtig.
Die Waffe ist aber nicht wirklich schlecht für nen Hunter. St/Vert/Ausw sind natürlich schon verschwendet, dafür, dass die Waffe aber recht früh in Uldu fällt ist sie durchaus nützlich, die einzige Waffe vor Uldu 25 die nicht ca. 30dps weniger hat ist das Gewehr von Kel hero.


----------



## Spellman (29. Juni 2009)

@Toxpack: Was für eine Argumentation^^
Bis auf die Tatsache, das dies eine Fernkampfwaffe ist, hat sie sonst nichts mit einem Jäger zu tun.
Krieger first.. Hunter höchstens wenn keiner mehr need hat.


----------



## nrg (29. Juni 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> nö können Sie nicht, nur Götzen



Hmm, hab das mal auf dem PTR gesehen, zusammen mit dem tragen von Stangenwaffen. Da das mit den Stangenwaffen ja übernommen wurde dachte ich dass das auch übernommen wurde. Naja Krieger und 39 Int, ihr kennt das ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hairman (29. Juni 2009)

Ja, ich erinnere mich noch an Magier mit 3/3 Zauberstabspezialisierung.
Aber eine Autoschussspezialisierung bei Huntern ist mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie




You mady my Day ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann ist dieses Item ja totaler Schwachsinn zb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=41168

Wegen der Frage:

Ich würde zuerst auch sagen Tankitem, ein Jäger braucht ja bekanntlich keine Deff Stats oder doch GrayWolf?^^

Ich muß gestehen das ich zwar auch en Hunter habe aber das Stärke auch auf die Ap berechntet wird hab Ich beim Hunter nicht gewußt. Aber wenn zb der Hunter und der Tank da wären würde ich dem Tank vorrang lassen wegen Def usw. Und wenn der Jäger das Teil unbedingt habne möchte, das droppt ja sicherlich noch öfters und er kann seine DKP Punkte dafür sparen wenn kein Kriegertank dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaarathustra (29. Juni 2009)

Solche Diskussion müssen doch garnet entstehen, der Raidleiter solln Vetorecht bekommen, und den den Raidregeln klar geregelt sein, wem welches item zu steht.

Klar hat die Waffe mehr DPS als der Gesang der Pfeile, aber Holy Crap, worauf hunter alles need haben o.O

Bin froh das sie noch keine platte tragen können.


----------



## Stoneblood (29. Juni 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Der Jäger der auf Veranus' Bann würfelt, spielt egoistisch, kurzsichtig und unüberlegt. Es macht raidtechnisch überhaupt keinen Sinn, diese Waffe an einen Jäger zu geben, wenn ein Jäger auf diese Waffe Bedarf anmeldet handelt er zu seinem eigenen Vorteil ungeachtet dessen was dem Raid gut tun würde.
> Ein Jäger kann keinerlei stats auf dieser Waffe gebrauchen (bis auf die Trefferwertung, die man zu dem Zeitpunkt wo man Ulduar 25er beginnt, eh massiv über hat), allein wegen der White-Dps würde ich keinem Krieger diese Waffe weglooten, dafür gibt es massig Alternativen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Headspoke (29. Juni 2009)

Totaler Bullshit, eure Jäger nehmen wohl drogen oder so. Ein Jäger brauch agi int und crit/ap. Welcher Jäger rennt mit stärke rum? oder sogar defstats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu dem Thema muss man nix mehr sagen. des ist ein klares Krieger(def) Item


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

nach Gray Wolfs argumentation dürften Jäger keine Nahkampfwaffen tragen und Schurken keine Bögen, Schusswaffen und Wurfwaffen (wobei die RP technisch schon wieder wertvoll währen)


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?
> Ein Item hat nicht nur die Funktion durch die Stats den Char zu stärken. Es soll auch Items geben die eine aktive Gebrauchsfunktion haben. Und ein Tank kann sie klaro nur als Schmuckstück auf dem Rücken tragen. Mehr nicht!
> Ok. Wenn der Tank alleine unterwegs ist und sich mal ebend einen Mop pullen will mag das Teil ja noch ne Sinnvolle Funktion haben. Doch in einer Gruppe hat ein Tank mit einer Fernkampfwaffe keinen deutlichen Gewinn für die Gruppe.


Zuerst dachte ich omg, danach sah ich deine signatur und dachte, oh ok... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Ahm, ich würde sagen, wer ein item bekommt entscheidet sich nicht nach DPS sondern nach Stats.
Sonst könnte ein Hunter auch auf die ganzen Stärke Waffen needen mit der Begründung das sie mehr dps haben als seine Stangenwaffe. Auf dieser Schusswaffe sind eindeutig Tank Stats und deshalb gehört sie nur zu einem Tank, ausser es hat kein Tank mehr need, dann können sich die Hunter ja drum kloppen.


----------



## MonoXiD (29. Juni 2009)

Aber waffen mit crit etc haben doch auch seine vorteile?


----------



## Deprave (29. Juni 2009)

Toxpack schrieb:


> ganz klares Hunter item... Krieger können Wurfwaffen tragen und haben damit auch skills.



Alles klar. Die einzige Klasse im Spiel, die Skills mit Wurfwaffen hat sind Rouges. Krieger können sie nur tragen und benutzen, haben aber keinerlei Skils damit.
Aber halt, mir war doch so, als könnte da noch eine Klasse Wurfwaffen tragen...ach ja richtig: Die Hunter!

Bevor hier das Geflame losgeht: Das hier nennt sich Ironie.
Ich würde nie den ernsthaften Vorschlag machen, dass ein Hunter ne Wurfwaffe tragen soll. Allerdings würde ich auch nie den ernsthaften Vorschlag machen, dass ein Hunter "Veranus Bann" bekommt....


----------



## S_PePe (29. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ganz klar
> 
> sachen, die mp5 drauf haben, sind für heiler
> und sachen mit crit sind für caster
> ...



Ähhm, ich selber bin auch Priester (Holy/Shadow) und seh das etwas anders! Mag sein, dass mp5 mit Patch 3.2 gebuffed wird, aber Der Unterschied von Willenskraft und Int vom Stab und dem Kolben sind so gravierend, dass der Stab definitiv auch für einen Heiler Sinn macht. Kommt halt ganz klar darauf an, welche Stats er gerade steigern muss.

Und BTT:

Ganz klar Krieger! Nur wenn kein Tank es haben will, solls der Hunter halt einstecken. Wenn der Fury es will, weil er zwischendurhc mal Second-Tank macht, dann bekommt der es auch vor dem Hunter! Ganz klare Nummer


----------



## Scrätcher (29. Juni 2009)

Gibt es keine bessere Waffen für Jäger?

Es muß doch eine geben mit noch MEHR Verteidigungswertung und MEHR Ausdauer! Immerhin sind das die Attribute von denen ein Jäger lebt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal ehrlich:

Mir würde es zu denken geben wenn ein Hunter auf die Waffe scharf ist. Es gibt genug die auch tatsächlich Stats haben, die ein Jäger brauchen kann. Oder nicht? 

Wenn der Tank sie schon hat und der Jäger noch mit ner grünen rumballert würd ich sie ihm geben ansonsten klares: Nein!


Ich hab von Jägern nicht soooo viel Ahnung aber das er mit Verteidigungswertung nichts anfangen kann, dürfte jedem klar sein. Was ist mit der epischen Flinte aus der Burg Hero? Wäre die nicht besser für ihn geeignet?

Nicht genug das man schon Todesritter DDs mit einer Mischung aus DD und DefEquip in Herogruppen findet. Jetzt wollen auch noch die Jäger Deffwertung!

Leute Leute! Kein Wunder das man Tanks mit 23 K Leben und überwiegend Lv 78 Equip, DDs mit DPS zwischen 400-800 und Heiler mit viiiiel Trefferwertung und Krit  in der Gruppensuche für TurmHero findet!

Nicht der Char soll entscheidend sein, sondern der Spieler dahinter! Und genau an dem scheitern die Gruppen immer mehr!

Ob das jetzt das Interesse an dem eigenen Char ist oder schlicht an der menschlichen Seite.....


----------



## 666doomsayer666 (29. Juni 2009)

signed!

na geil, so langsam ists mir ja fast peinlich nen dk zu spielen ^^ man was da immer für flchpfiefen rumrennen *g*


----------



## DerMavgier (29. Juni 2009)

bei uns ist das so:

wem das item mehr bringt der bekommt es.
wenn für beide es gleichviel aufwertung bringt, dann wird gewürfelt.

__________
was bringt es dem raid, wenn es dem hunter eine steigerung von 5% bringt und dem krieger 15%,a ber der hunter es bekommt. ich finde man sollte schauen welchem char das am meisten steigerung bringt, denn letzlich profietiert der gesamte raid davon.


----------



## Hairman (29. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nicht genug das man schon Todesritter DDs mit einer Mischung aus DD und DefEquip in Herogruppen findet. Jetzt wollen auch noch die Jäger Deffwertung!



kurz dazu.
Mein Twink ist DK-Tank, mit Offspec DD.
Leider ist es besonders bei Ringen schwer, Off-Equip zu finden, weil es pre Ulduar glaub ganze 2 Ringe mit Stärke drauf gibt. Mein Defring ist allerdings mit Stärke und Waffenkunde vollgepumpt so dass er meistens besser ist als vergleichbares Offequip. Selbiges gilt derzeit noch für Umhang und Halskette, da trag ich auch Defequip im Offgear.
Wobei selbst für mein Offgear müsste ich keine Heroics mehr besuchen - aber das ändert sich ja bald wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuba_LE (29. Juni 2009)

Oh mann was fürn noob ist euer Hunter eigtl? Würde mich mal interessieren wieviel dps er im 25 fährt. Denke aber mal nicht viel denn da er auf so ein item need macht, sagt mir das er sich mit seiner Klasse noch nie auseinander gesetzt hat. Ein Hunter mit der Waffe würde sofort aus dem Raid gekickt werden da zu erwarten ist das nicht viel kommt.


----------



## Joergsen (29. Juni 2009)

was will denn ein hunter mit verteidigung aus ausweichen? ist ganz klar ein tankitem.
wenn der hunter keine bessere waffe findet sollte er sich mal gedanken machen...


----------



## Gwesine (29. Juni 2009)

W T F .............


Kickt euren Jäger und sucht einen der sich mit seiner Klasse auskennt ! Jeder Hunter der auf diese Waffe rolled hat einen an der Waffel dass es nur so scheppert .... Ansonsten würde ich eurem Hunter ( ebenso wie dem DK ^^ ) zu SimS 3 raten, das soll auch ein tolles Spiel sein


Grüße

Gwesi


P.S. Kipp die berechnung in die Tonne, die hat grundlegende Fehler in sich und keinerlei Aussagekraft. Und alleine das "1000 DPS mehr" ..... Roflcopter


----------



## maggy (29. Juni 2009)

also ich als Jäger würd das Teil ne wollen, is von den Stats her ganz klar keine Jäger-Schusswaffe!!!

Auch wenn die DPS durch den Waffenschaden steigt. Mein Gott, bei Kologarn gibts die Hunterwaffe Riesenbann... auch mit -684 Waffenschaden !!!
 Ok, wenn de als Jäger nicht die Möglichkeit hast im 25er Ulduar zu raiden kriegste se nicht. 

Aber da is immer noch die Möglichkeit im 10er Run Ulduar den XT im Hardmode zu legen und bei dem gibts sogar noch ne bessere Hunterwaffe mit -708 Waffenschaden !!! (OK nur im Hardmode, aber der is echt easy!)

Und soll mir kein Hunter erzählen, er würde mit der Tank-Waffe länger als nötig rumrennen, ....sobald ne richtige Hunterwaffe dropt, will er die dann haben!
Nur dumm, wenn er die dann nicht kriegt, weil er ja schon ne Waffe mit mit ähnlichem Waffenschaden hat.

Ausserdem das mit den 1000 DPS mehr... naja kann ich jedenfalls ne bestätigen ... ich hatte vorher den Gesang der Pfeile und hab nun die Waffe vom XT-Hardmode mit  bis zu 708 Waffenschaden^^


----------



## Eysenbeiss (29. Juni 2009)

Hab selber 80er Hunter, Dualspec auf MM und SV, aber ich käme nicht mal im (Alp)Traum auf die Idee, für das *****ssteil zu würfeln und auch wenn ich selbst sonst gerne herumrechne um herauszufinden welches Item mehr bringt, so hat das Ding ganz klar in der Gesamtsumme nur Nachteile.

Wer als Hunter nur auf die DPS schaut, die ein Item grundliegend bietet, der sollte den Char löschen und irgendwas anderes spielen, denn wenn man nicht erkennt, dass die Stärke auf dem Teil die Vorteile von Beweglichkeit und Int auf anderen Items nicht mal ansatzweise aufwiegt, dann hat man nicht nur ein Brett vor dem Kopf, sondern einen Wald.

Bei der ganzen Berechnung hat euer toller Hunter nämlich (bewußt ??) darauf verzichtet z. B: die AP-Erhöhung durch entsprechende Skillverteilung hinzuzurechnen, die er mit anderen Items mit Int drauf bekommt.

Diese Knarre ist und bleibt ein Tank-Item und ansonsten frag mal deinen Kollegen, warum er bei seiner Rüstung nicht auch gleich noch Def und Stärke sockelt, was doch nach seiner Rechnung so viel mehr bringen würde ......................


----------



## YasoNRX (29. Juni 2009)

Lieber TE wie du selber sagtest kennst du die anderen Klassen nicht sehr gut. Dass heisst auch du weisst evtl. nicht das Hunter keine Stärke/Ausweichen brauchen in Raids.Und die berechnungen könnte man wegwerfen, weil es nur Theoretische Zahlen sind, die nicht viel bringen wenn man sie nicht in der Praxis angewendet hat! Kann sein das der Krieger nur die Stats da drauf braucht, aber das ist ja der Nachteil bei Kriegern sie haben kein extra Platz für solche, wie Siegel Buchbänder etc bzw können es nicht skillen wie Schurken.


Jeder normale denkende Hunter und PMs würden es keinem Krieger wegnehmen 
Unter dieser Katogorie "denkende" fällst du noch nicht, leider

Edit: Und wieso haben die Leute bei Blizz diese Waffe ins Spiel gebracht ? Weisst du du und dein hunter nicht ? WEIL Schutz Krieger KEINE Tankfernwaffe bei der Stelle haben wo Bogen und so kommt. Sie mussten immer Waffen nehmen nur wegen der Ausdauer und freiem Sockelplatz die noch drauf war


----------



## Vatenkeist (29. Juni 2009)

ganz klar tankwaffe - da ist wrklich NICHTS drauf was ein hunter benötigt 
aber hunter brauchen ja eh immer alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thewizard76 (29. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ganz klar
> 
> sachen, die mp5 drauf haben, sind für heiler
> und sachen mit crit sind für caster
> ...


was ist mit dem druiden baum und der willenskraft?
Ich würde erst mal meine 2 angelegten sachen anschauen von den werten und mit der stangenwaffe vergleichen und dannn abwägen.
Auch krit haut bei mir rein. je mehr ich kritte umso mehr hohe heilungen gibts gratis


----------



## Akium (29. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ganz klar
> 
> sachen, die mp5 drauf haben, sind für heiler
> und sachen mit crit sind für caster
> ...




Über das Tank-Gewehr mag ich gar nicht diskutieren... Das Teil an nem Jäger ist schlichtweg ne Lachnummer. ^^


Zu deiner Anmerkung "mp5 für Heiler,  Crit für Caster"  kann ich nur sagen, dass z.B. mir, wenn ich z.B. nen Holypriest wäre, der Zweihandstab mit 120 Wille + 80 Krit weitaus lieber wäre, als der komische Streitkolben mit den lächerlichen 15 mp5... 

Die Regel,  "Crit für Caster" , gehört in die Mottenkiste der Vergangenheit, und wer das noch nicht begriffen hat, möge sich mal mit einigen Heilerskillbämen befassen...


----------



## Mandalore (29. Juni 2009)

Wirklich lächerlich. Allein schon, weil Stärke und Def drauf sind. Davon abgesehen droppen in Ulduar waffen mit gleicher DPS, dazu aber sinnvollen Stats.


----------



## YasoNRX (29. Juni 2009)

Und Freut euch mit Patch 3.2 kommt was neues für die Raids.
Seelengebundene Items könen im Raid weitergegeben werden, wenns falsch verteilt wurde, Weniger Tickets ^^
Und so kann man eher gucken ob das Item mehr bringt. ENDE

Und Quelle ist mmO.champion


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (29. Juni 2009)

Hab auch schon Jäger gesehen mit Plattenverstärkte Gefechtsschrotflinte rumdüsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder im Chat fragten Jäger ob sie die eben genannte Waffe craften lassen sollen wegen HP und Hit oder Nesingwary 4000 ? (schon nur solch eine frage zu stellen...)
Ich will überleben und überleben braucht HP für PvP... -.-

Genauso wie früher in Mechanar als Jäger bedarf würfelten für Der Sonnenverschlinger .
Manche klauten es dem Tank wegen style need, andere weil "ihr noobs hdf meine waffe ist blau, epic ist besser" oder einfach fest überzeugt sind das es ein hunteritem ist.


----------



## nrg (29. Juni 2009)

Crit ist für einen Holypala derzeit teilweise wichtiger wie Mp5.


----------



## Spellman (29. Juni 2009)

@Cornflakes: Ja, solche Leute versauen den Ruf einer kompletten Klasse^^


----------



## Abianis (29. Juni 2009)

Was für eine sinnlose Diskussion. Ohne Frage bedeutet die DPS der Waffe einen Schadenszugewinn für Jäger. Aber ansonsten ist da nicht ein einziger Jäger-Stat drauf, sondern ausschließlich Tank-Werte.
Ich bin selber Jäger und würde im Traum nicht auf diese Waffe bieten, geschweige denn damit rumrennen. Ist ja peinlich. Und diese sinnlos Bemerkungen von wegen: Wer die meisten DKP bietet bekommt sie. Da sieht man doch gleich wer mal wieder Null Ahnung von Lootvergabe hat. Das Zauberwort heißen da: Raiddienlichkeit und Raidtauglichkeit. Wer dem Tank einen Gegenstand wegbietet, mit dem er sich verbessert hätte schadet das dem ganzen Raid. Meine Meinung!



> aber hunter brauchen ja eh immer alles



Ja genau!


----------



## Spellman (29. Juni 2009)

Das einzig schicke an der Waffe sind DPS und Hit .. der Rest der Stats sind Müll fürn Hunter


----------



## Cassiopheia (29. Juni 2009)

Die Stats sind eindeutig etwas für einen Defwarri und ich weiß nicht... die hat noch Stärke drauf.. Meleehunter? x_X Würds in dem Fall den Deftanks geben, wenn da keiner Need hat kanns ja der Hunter mitnehmen... Handhabe das da genauso wie zB bei Items mit Hit wenn nen Heiler sagt die sind trotzdem besser... die DDs haben trotzdem Vorrang, da die Stats halt net für Heiler sind.. Genauso bei der Schusswaffe, was will denn nen Hunter mit Def, Dodge und Strenght?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, nur meine Meinung^^


----------



## Vanitra (29. Juni 2009)

Die Waffe ist was für Tanks und nichts für Hunter. Wenn meinem Tank ein Hunter so eine Waffe wegwürfeln würde dann dürfte er sicher sein das ich ab dann immer auf Huntersachen need habe.Man verliert dadurch AP und Crit und auch das Pet verliert AP da es mit den AP des Jägers skaliert. Vielleicht hilft eurem Jäger ja mal ein Blick in den Skillbaum des Pets. Die Jäger die auf so eine Waffe würfeln sind die gleichen die Stoffschultern tragen weil Manareg drauf ist. Am besten gleich löschen den Char und von vorn anfangen!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (29. Juni 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Die Regel,  "Crit für Caster" , gehört in die Mottenkiste der Vergangenheit, und wer das noch nicht begriffen hat, möge sich mal mit einigen Heilerskillbämen befassen...




Ich hab zb auch den Dolch als Heiler an und da ist auch kein MP5 drauf 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45332 

noch schön +63 Spell verzaubert und ich bin auch zufrieden. Wobei mir der Taurenlolly http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45147 deutlich lieber wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (29. Juni 2009)

no.n@me schrieb:


> hmm ok, dann bleibt eurem jäger kollegen leider nix anderes übrig , als zu warten .. in unserer gilde steht auch grad zur debatte , aus welchen items die heiler oder die caster-dds merh nutzen ziehen .. besagte items:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Heydu schrieb:


> ganz klar
> 
> sachen, die mp5 drauf haben, sind für heiler
> und sachen mit crit sind für caster
> ...




eben nicht, da priester moemtan viel mit crit arbeiten, was ihre procs angeht, was wiederrum den manaregg o.ä. hervorruft...da is beides mal wille drauf, einmal crit, einmal manaregg.
allein schon durch den wille-stat eine heilerwaffe.
was will ein hexer mit so viel wille? oder manaregg? hexer->asd->weil emoskill, auch wenn die aderlassglyphe nen netten effekt mit der willenskraft hat, sollte ein hexer dennoch nicht primär darauf gehn...
un was zur hölle will n mage mit wille???
castersachen sin sachen mit hit drauf, aus äpfel


----------



## Thewizard76 (29. Juni 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> moin
> 
> nunja, an sich ist ja eine schusswaffe was für einen jäger, aber das ding hat nicht umsonst defwertung und ausweichen.
> was will ein jäger damit? wenns der tank nicht braucht gern. tanks haben nen waffenslot - zum pullen (war früher so, dass
> ...


Schusswaffen sind geil vor allen dingen für nen ZWERG^^


----------



## Scrätcher (29. Juni 2009)

666doomsayer666 schrieb:


> na geil, so langsam ists mir ja fast peinlich nen dk zu spielen ^^ man was da immer für flchpfiefen rumrennen *g*



Es gibt auch viele die ihren DK spielen können nur gehen sie in der Masse unter! Es muß dir nicht peinlich sein, wenn du spielen kannst, kann es dir sogar fast egal sein da du durch "Taten" beweisen kannst, dass du nicht so bist. 



Hairman schrieb:


> kurz dazu.
> Mein Twink ist DK-Tank, mit Offspec DD.
> Leider ist es besonders bei Ringen schwer, Off-Equip zu finden, weil es pre Ulduar glaub ganze 2 Ringe mit Stärke drauf gibt. Mein Defring ist allerdings mit Stärke und Waffenkunde vollgepumpt so dass er meistens besser ist als vergleichbares Offequip. Selbiges gilt derzeit noch für Umhang und Halskette, da trag ich auch Defequip im Offgear.
> Wobei selbst für mein Offgear müsste ich keine Heroics mehr besuchen - aber das ändert sich ja bald wieder
> ...



Es gibt auch genügend andere Klassen die solche "Hammer" bringer, nur war der letzte "Hammer" halt dieser DK und der hatte nicht Deff-Ringe sondern eine bunte Mischung aus blau-lila-Equip was genauso in Deff-DD-Equip gemischt war. 

So nach dem Motto: "Hm... Plattenschultern die sind ja toller als meine! Die nehm ich!" Völlig egal ob da jetzt Deff oder Krit, Ausdauer oder Stärke drauf ist, hauptsache es ist mehr als vorher.


----------



## zetson (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

zu Beginn erstmal: ich bin selbst Jäger, Klassenleiter und auch für die Verteilung der Loots bei uns in der Gilde mit verantwortlich.

Die Waffe sollte, sofern ein Tank darauf Bedarf hat, grundsätzlich an ihn gehen, obwohl ein SV Jäger tatsächlich beim Wechsel von Gesang der Pfeile auf die besagte Tankwaffe seinen DPS Wert um 100 bis 150 (abhängig vom sonstigen Equipstand) erhöhen würde. Als Quelle hierfür möchte ich Shandaras Spreadsheet angeben. Sämtliche sonstigen Veränderungen wie Angriffskraft- Beweglichkeits- und sonstige Verluste sind dabei bereits enthalten. 

Zur Begründung: Wie viele andere bereits festgestellt haben, gibt es genügend andere Waffen in Ulduar, die für einen Jäger wesentlich besser geeignet sind. Ein Jäger würde Veranus Bann also sofort wieder austauschen, sobald er eine davon in die Hände bekommt. Bei einem Tank ist das nicht der Fall. Eine Schadenserhöhung von 100 bis 150 DPS ist mit einem bis zwei anderen neuen Teilen (z.B T8,5) ohne Probleme zu bewerkstelligen.

Woher kommt dieses Problem? Blizzard hat für Jäger keine neue Munition in Ulduar zur Verfügung gestellt sondern als Ausgleich den Waffenschaden sämtlicher Schusswaffen mit Itemlevel 226 und höher angehoben. Daraus resultiert, dass der DPS-Sprung durch eine Waffe aus Ulduar (oder der von Kel25) für Jäger größer ist und Waffen wie Veranus Bann interessant werden, obwohl sie eindeutig nciht für Jäger gemacht wurden.

Vg zetson

PS: Die Berechung eures Jägers ist nett gemeint aber sehr fehlerhaft. Beispielsweise enthält Explosiver Schuss keinen Waffenschaden und profitiert dadurch nicht von Veranus Bann (Quelle: http://www.wowhead.com/?spell=60051)


----------



## Rygel (29. Juni 2009)

ich spiele schon lange jäger und was ihr da habt ist definitiv *kein brauchbares item* für uns. die einzigen werte von den man etwas profitieren würde wären HIT und AUSD. tretet euren leuten mal auf die füße. wegen solchen schlecht informierten allesneedern hat diese tolle klasse u.a. einen so schlechten ruf!


----------



## Doncalzone (29. Juni 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> @Doncalzone:  An sich hast du Recht... nur als kurze Bemerkung... "Aufgehende Sonne" ist auf keinen Fall ein Hunter-Item ^^



Wenn es nach der DPS und nach dem Bumm geht für einige Jäger schon ; )

Spass bei Seite. Dieser Bogen ist für Jäger definitiv geeigneter wie das besagte Gewehr um das es sich in diesem Post dreht.


----------



## Imanewbie (29. Juni 2009)

no.n@me schrieb:


> hmm ok, dann bleibt eurem jäger kollegen leider nix anderes übrig , als zu warten .. in unserer gilde steht auch grad zur debatte , aus welchen items die heiler oder die caster-dds merh nutzen ziehen .. besagte items:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mhhh das is schon wesentlich schwerer zu entscheiden:

Ich würde den Stab eher den Heilern zusprechen (Dudu,Priest) und den Kolben eher den dd's, klar is es nütlich wenn n arkane mage oder n Hexer Wille auf den items hat aber, n Heiler und n Tank haben bei mir immer first need. (leider hat sich das mit wotlk geändert, heutzutage sind alle item Geil). In classic gab es ganz klar die Regeln zu erst tank und Heiler dann der rest.


----------



## lilithb (29. Juni 2009)

.....
ausweichen & verteidigung....

ich frag mich was da die diskussion ist? oO
sobald der hunter ignis oder stahlbrecher tanken kann: gibs ihm
bis dahin: dieses ding ist für tanks (krieger)


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (29. Juni 2009)

OT: Hey lilithb du alter Flamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haste etwa Schon Forum bei uns gelesen ? ^^


----------



## Hairman (29. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Es gibt auch genügend andere Klassen die solche "Hammer" bringer,[..]


lustigerweise spiele ich genau die beiden am meisten stigmatisierten Klassen Jäger und Todesritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kann doch irgendwas nicht passen ;D


----------



## Dregalos (29. Juni 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> Antwort zum Thema: Dürfen Hunter Firstneed auf Tankwaffe würfeln ?



NOT !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hairman (29. Juni 2009)

Homokenny schrieb:


> darum hasse ich Hunter.


wer sich homokenny nennt hat sicher dringendere Probleme.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (29. Juni 2009)

Homokenny schrieb:


> darum hasse ich Hunter.





Ah ha .. Du hasst also alle Hunter weil es ein paar dabei gibt die "etwas seltsam" sind?

Naja dein Name zeigt mir deinen Intellekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahan (29. Juni 2009)

S_PePe schrieb:


> Ähhm, ich selber bin auch Priester (Holy/Shadow) und seh das etwas anders! Mag sein, dass mp5 mit Patch 3.2 gebuffed wird, aber Der Unterschied von Willenskraft und Int vom Stab und dem Kolben sind so gravierend, dass der Stab definitiv auch für einen Heiler Sinn macht. Kommt halt ganz klar darauf an, welche Stats er gerade steigern muss.



Oha! Dabei solltest du aber bedenken, dass du zum Kolben noch etwas in der Nebenhand tragen kannst! Die beiden darfst du niemals direkt vergleichen! Klar - der Stab macht natürlich auch für 'nen Heiler Sinn, aber andererseits ist der Streitkolben eben ein Streitkolben, der nur für wenige Klassen zugelassen ist (und definitiv ein Heiler-Kolben ist). Den Stab würde ich primär 'nem DD zusprechen, falls beide Need haben.

@Imanewbie und Latharil: Wille ist für Hexer und Mages immens wichtig (ich kann jetzt zumindest für die Mages sprechen) - bei Mages wird die Hälfte davon in kritische Trefferwertung umgewandelt, zusätzlich zum Manareg.


----------



## Mäuserich (29. Juni 2009)

Es mag sein das diese Waffe den Jäger verbessert (bin nicht Theory-Crafter genug um seine Berechnung zu überprüfen), allerdings würde ich es dem Tank geben und zwar aus folgendem Grund:

Der Tank wird die Waffe lange Zeit tragen da es nicht viel bessere Waffen gibt (wenn ich mich nicht irre ist Veranus Bann sogar die z.Z. Beste ingame, oder?), der Jäger wird Sie aber zeitig gegen eine der anderen guten Hunter Distanzwaffen tauschen.

Beispiel: ein Heil Priester und ein Heilpaladin rollen beide um eine epische Stoffrobe aus Ulduar 10 mit Int, Ausdauer, Wille & ZM. Der Priester trägt eine gute epische Robe aus Naxx 25, der Paladin noch einen blauen hero Drop. Beide würde der Drop verbessern, allerdings würden 99% der Plündermeister den Drop dem Priester zusprechen, da der Paladin 1. Alternativen hat (wie der Hunter) 2. die Stats ihn zwar verbessern er aber nicht das volle Potential auschöpft (Wille bei der Beispielrobe, Verteidungswertung bei eurem Hunter) 3. das item ganz klar auf eine bestimmte Rolle designt wurde.

Sollte er es needen wenn es kein Tank mehr braucht da es ihn vorrübergehend verbessert ist es OK, würde ihm dafür dann auch keine DKP sondern nur nen 2nd need berechnen.


----------



## Kaldy (29. Juni 2009)

Warum solche Diskusionen ? Wenn es 2 Leute gebrauchen können ( und das können nunmal Beide ), dann lass sie würfeln und basta ! Ich find das albern, daraus eine Wissenschaft zu machen...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (29. Juni 2009)

Kaldy schrieb:


> Warum solche Diskusionen ? Wenn es 2 Leute gebrauchen können ( und das können nunmal Beide ), dann lass sie würfeln und basta ! Ich find das albern, daraus eine Wissenschaft zu machen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Klassenverständniss hast du schon oder ? 

Bzw Des Lesens bist du mächtig ? ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. Juni 2009)

Kann mich da nur vielen Vorrednern anschließen, das gehört auf jeden Fall in das Gepäck eines Schutz-Kriegers.
Wenn da kein Need besteht, soll es der Jäger nehmen. 

Aber ein Jäger mit ner Tankwaffe, das ist sie ja schließlich, macht sich unter Garantie zum Gespött aller Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Klassenverständniss hast du schon oder ?
> 
> Bzw Des Lesens bist du mächtig ? ^^
> 
> ...




Nö, hat er nicht^^


----------



## Azuriel (29. Juni 2009)

ganz klar für den tank, der hunter soll sich nicht einpissen. im nächsten raid droppt ne bessere waffe und die tank-waffe wird an den npc verkauft. wenn der hunter ahnung hätte wüsste er genau, bei welchem encounter was droppt und was ihn um wieviel verbessert. mein vorschlag: kick den hunter aus dem raid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (29. Juni 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Nö, hat er nicht^^



Hab ich auch irgendwie nich damit gerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber fragen kostet ja nix xD


----------



## mojobob00 (29. Juni 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> eben nicht, da priester moemtan viel mit crit arbeiten, was ihre procs angeht, was wiederrum den manaregg o.ä. hervorruft...da is beides mal wille drauf, einmal crit, einmal manaregg.
> allein schon durch den wille-stat eine heilerwaffe.
> was will ein hexer mit so viel wille? oder manaregg? hexer->asd->weil emoskill, auch wenn die aderlassglyphe nen netten effekt mit der willenskraft hat, sollte ein hexer dennoch nicht primär darauf gehn...
> un was zur hölle will n mage mit wille???
> castersachen sin sachen mit hit drauf, aus äpfel



mage mit wille sieh dir die überarbeitete glühende rüstung an und frag nochma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fierabras (29. Juni 2009)

Also meiner meinung ist das klar eine Tank Waffe weil die Jäger nichts mit den werten anfangen können. Kann natürlich stimmen das ein Jäger need darauf hat wenn seine waffe einfach schlechter ist aber bei uns haben in sowelchen situationen die Tanks vorrecht weil umso weniger schaden die tanks fressen umso mehr mana haben die Heiler und 1 Jäger fährt halt nicht mehr dps ist halt pech^^ Man sollte auch mal an den Stamm Raid denken. Bei einen Rnd Raid können die sich sehr gerne die Köpfe einschlagen und sich an den Haaren ziehn ist mir egal...


----------



## Azuriel (29. Juni 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> eben nicht, da priester moemtan viel mit crit arbeiten, was ihre procs angeht, was wiederrum den manaregg o.ä. hervorruft...da is beides mal wille drauf, einmal crit, einmal manaregg.
> allein schon durch den wille-stat eine heilerwaffe.
> was will ein hexer mit so viel wille? oder manaregg? hexer->asd->weil emoskill, auch wenn die aderlassglyphe nen netten effekt mit der willenskraft hat, sollte ein hexer dennoch nicht primär darauf gehn...
> un was zur hölle will n mage mit wille???
> *castersachen sin sachen mit hit drauf*, aus äpfel


not.

edit b4 flame: ich verstehe das so, dass caster ausschließlich auf sachen mit hit rollen sollten ..


----------



## Latharíl (29. Juni 2009)

mojobob00 schrieb:


> mage mit wille sieh dir die überarbeitete glühende rüstung an und frag nochma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nja, aber was is wichtiger?

n gut ausgestatteter heiler?
oder n halbwegs ausgestatteter mage?

*kopfkratz* jede casterklasse kann mittlerweile wille gebrauchen, weswegen meim priester der hexer in naxx ein, eig heileritem mit sehr viel wille un sonst eig net viel andrem drauf, weggewürfelt hat ^^

aber ich find immer noch, primär hat der priester ein anrecht auf die sachen mit wille und/oder manaregg


----------



## GeneralCartmanLee (29. Juni 2009)

Ich bin Hunter und sag ganz klar Kriegeritem!

Bei uns hatte ein Jäger die nach 3 Krieger gekriegt und seine DPS stiegen um ca. 500. Also es ist nicht so das die Waffe einem Jäger nix bringen würd aber eindeutig Kriegeritem.


Wenns sowieso DKP gibt in dem Raid wär das "Verbieten von Mitsteigern" auf ein Item total falsch, da es am Sinn von DKP vorbei geht.


----------



## Rise Above (29. Juni 2009)

Ist es denn so, das es die einzige Waffe in Ulduar 25 ist, die dropt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also es gibt sicher auch genug Hunterwaffen, die dort droppen und die immer noch gut genug sind.

Es ist ja auch so, dass man meistens Palas nicht auf Schwere Rüstung rollen lässt (z. B. Heiler, da die Stats vergleichbar sind), denn man weiß ganz genau, dass dort auch Pala-Heiler-Items droppen.

Also könnte man das vielleicht mit etwas Geduld aufnehmen und warten bis dort eine richtige Hunterwaffe dropt, z.B. bei Auraiya.


----------



## callahan123 (29. Juni 2009)

Es ist sehr schade, dass Blizzard überhaupt diese Itemdiskussionen ermöglicht.

Natürlich ist die Knarre nur für Tanks gedacht. Das Problem ist der hohe DPS Wert, nehmen wir mal an da ist ein Hunter mit Ingiknarre (129,5 DPS, und ja, damit kann man auch Ulduar gehen...) dann stellt sich schon ein verdammt großer Unterschied heraus. Trotzdem würde ich als Hunter die nicht haben wollen. Käme ich mir lächerlich vor.

Blizzard sollte endlich Low-DPS Meleewafen mit hohen Hunter Stas einführen und solche Tankgewehre mit niedrigen DPS Werten versehen, dann gibts auch keinen Streit mit Melees. Es ist nunmal unschön mit Dudus, Palas, DKs und hin und wieder auch Warris um ein und dieselbe Stangenwaffe zu würfeln. Führt nur dazu, dass der Need auch Richtung Dolche und Schwerter geht. 

Nochmals zum TE: hier sollte kein Hunter Bedarf haben!!!


----------



## Fasor (29. Juni 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> Hey keine Ahnung wieviel Ahnung ihr von Krieger Tanks habt aber der Tank trägt eine Nahkampfwaffe in der Mainhand, Schild in Secondhand und zusätzlich noch ein Fernkampfwaffe die beim Krieger aber wirklich eigentlich nur für die Stats ist !



ja heute ist das wohl so vor wotlk hatter der kreiger so eine waffe nötig um zu pullen weil er eben nicht in jede noch so große mob gruppe einfach rein stürmen konnte

was will ein jäger mit stärke? oder def wertung ...

agi ist das zauberwort bei jägern und nicht stärke nur weil die waffe n bissel mehr dps bringt wird sie ihn ned im hoch bringen


----------



## Kaldy (29. Juni 2009)

Naja, ein bischen Ahnung hab ich schon....^^ Bin aber sicher kein Experte, wie so viele hier...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wollte einfach damit aussagen, dass es im Prinzip einfacher ist, die beiden würfeln zu lassen. Natürlich sind die Stats für den Tank, aber ein Jäger, der sich, wie auch immer, damit verbessern kann, sollte das gleiche Recht haben, diese Waffe zu beanspruchen.... Darum ging es mir... Übrigens: Ich spiele Jäger und Krieger....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zauberhafte (29. Juni 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> Das Item um welches sich die letzten 3 Wochen eine endlose Diskussion entbrannt hat, bei uns im G-Forum, heisst "Veranus' Bann" eine Schusswaffe die folgende Stats hat:
> 
> 401-684 Tempo 2,90
> (187,1 Schaden pro Sekunde)
> ...


----------



## nrg (29. Juni 2009)

gz zum ersten Post als Fullquote -.-


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (29. Juni 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> Tip an Blizz ... setzt doch die DPS für solche Waffen einfach so niedrig, dass gar nicht erst solche Probleme entstehen.


Warum Items ändern wenn manche Leute ihre klasse nicht beherrschen bzw. Items grabbeln wollen?


----------



## rudeboy1609 (29. Juni 2009)

gz zum fullquote ohne einen Satz hinzuzufügen.

@TE eindeutig Tankitem, da gäbe es bei mir keine Diskussion.


----------



## Throgan (29. Juni 2009)

Stärke, Ausweichen und Def sind nunmal Tankstats......

Wenn ein Krieger need hat, sollte er die Waffe bekommen.....wenns kein Krieger braucht, kanns n hunter haben....

Und da kann man diskutieren wie man will, soviele Tankwaffen gibt es nunmal nicht und das bla bla es würde dem Krieger ja nichts bringen ist totaler Käse......es kommt drauf an was der Tank aktuell für eine Waffe trägt...

Es ist im Endgame ja nunmal so, das es nur noch hier und da immer mal n paar Punkte mehr auf den Items gibt. Und wenn Jäger jetzt schon need auf tankitems haben, dann hätte ich demnächst für off Equip bestimmt mal need auf schwere Rüstung!


----------



## markbergs94 (29. Juni 2009)

150% kriegertank da er verteidigung braucht und ausweichen um die heiler zu entlasten ist immer gern gesehen


----------



## YasoNRX (29. Juni 2009)

Naja der mit Fullquote DU bist COOL

Bei der berechnung hat er nur die dps zahlen der schusswaffe genommen und die Stats einfach mal weggelassen Super setz sich sehr gut mit rechnungen ausseinander -.-

UNd dieser thread schafft bald 1000 seiten weiter GOGO


----------



## xerkxes (29. Juni 2009)

Bei Äpixx glitzern halt die Augen und Stats sowie andere Bedürfnisse sind erstmal zweitrangig.


----------



## Shizo. (29. Juni 2009)

Ich würd es eher dem Tank geben als den Hunter...
Da er die Stats besser gebrauchen kann, und wenn der Tank mehr aushält
Freut es die Gruppe oder den Raid


----------



## Zèphyr@Zuluhed (29. Juni 2009)

Liquidlake schrieb:


> ja und diese ist auf jedenfall um einiges besser ^^ nur mit dem kleinen hardmode problemchen wohl ein wenig schwerer zu bekommen..


10er XT hardmode is ja auch sooooo schwer ^^


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (29. Juni 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> So: Wie euer Hunter ja schon richtig gerechnet hat, was ich zumindest glaube, bei mir ist das hier rein und da raus, skalieren seine Angriffe mit AP. Diese bekommt er durch: AP oder Beweglichkeit. Nun kommt die Frage auf: Ha dieses Items auch nur 1 von beidem? Kurzer Check; Nein!
> 
> Hunter brauchen folgende Attribute: Beweglichkeit, AP, Krit, Trefferwertung und, seit WotLK glaub ich auch, Rüstungsdurchschlag da.
> Hat diese Waffe auch nur 1nen dieser Stats, außer Trefferwertung? Ich glaub nicht.
> ...



Mehr braucht man nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Berrid (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?
> Ein Item hat nicht nur die Funktion durch die Stats den Char zu stärken. Es soll auch Items geben die eine aktive Gebrauchsfunktion haben. Und ein Tank kann sie klaro nur als Schmuckstück auf dem Rücken tragen. Mehr nicht!
> Ok. Wenn der Tank alleine unterwegs ist und sich mal ebend einen Mop pullen will mag das Teil ja noch ne Sinnvolle Funktion haben. Doch in einer Gruppe hat ein Tank mit einer Fernkampfwaffe keinen deutlichen Gewinn für die Gruppe.



Richtig.


----------



## KellerK1nd (29. Juni 2009)

Ganz klar eine Tankwaffe!

Das einzigste was für einen SV-Jäger von Interesse ist die Ausdauer, da es auch das einzigste Attribut für den Jäger ist was in irgendeiner Form skaliert! Wobei das der letzte gedanke wäre. Was will ein Jäger mit Stärke. Ganz klar würde ich das Ding an den tänk vergeben, bei DKP wäre es zwar schade für den Tank wenn der Jäger es kauft, aber er wird das Ding bei Zeiten wieder zur Seite legen und seinen alten Bogen nehmen, weil er feststellen wird das noch ganz andere Werte wichtig wären!

"Die Behauptung "1000 Dps mehr durch Veranus' Bann" ist berechtigt." ---> Ähm, okay alleine nur wegen der DPS? mal ganz ehrlich dann müßten die Jäger mittlerweile 10k DPS und mehr fahren (mit den WIRKLICHEN Jäger-Waffen). Berechnungen sind ja ganz schön und nett, aber letzten Endes macht ihr damit nur Simulationen und die stimmen in den seltensten Fällen, da man irgendwas nicht beachtet hat oder einfach das Proccglück bei Null liegt.



> ZITAT(GrayWolf @ 29.06.2009, 06:59) *
> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?
> ...



Ähm du hast keine Ahnung vom Jäger oder? Wenn ich mir so dein Equip anschaue, bist du eben erst 80 geworden und eine Verzauberung bei dir (Umhang) da frag ich mich ob du es verstanden hast? Und 114 AP auf blaue Armschienen? Zu viel Gold gekauft?


----------



## Mehnefix (29. Juni 2009)

ohne wenn und aber, geb es den tank, und der jäger soll weiter mit steine schmeissen^^

gruss


----------



## Hairman (29. Juni 2009)

zu den Berechnungen:
die meisten Berechnungen basieren bei ihm auf falschen Formeln (zB Explo! Ist völlig unabhängig vom Waffenschaden!) und die Umrechnung strotzt vor Logikfehlern (zB. 86% Gesamtschaden muss mit 0,86 Multipliziert werden, nicht dividiert!)

die meisten Rechnungen hätte das bekannte Milchmädchen nicht besser machen können.


----------



## mojobob00 (29. Juni 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> nja, aber was is wichtiger?
> 
> n gut ausgestatteter heiler?
> oder n halbwegs ausgestatteter mage?
> ...



ich hab nie behauptet das mage da höheres anrecht drauf hat ich hab nur klargestellt das auch mage was mit wille anfangen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojobob00 (29. Juni 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> nja, aber was is wichtiger?
> 
> n gut ausgestatteter heiler?
> oder n halbwegs ausgestatteter mage?
> ...



ich hab nie behauptet das mage da höheres anrecht drauf hat ich hab nur klargestellt das auch mage was mit wille anfangen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (29. Juni 2009)

Berrid schrieb:


> Richtig.


,
Nein falsch oO ein krieger kann zusätzlich noch eine schusswaffe tragen was dieser graywolf labert ist absouluter schwachsinn!


----------



## valibaba (29. Juni 2009)

Ich würde dass diing auch dem Tank überlassen... ich weiss zwar, dass für uns Hunter die dps ennorm viel ausmacht. Aber mit solchen stats ist es ganz klar eine Tank waffe....


----------



## Ragmo (29. Juni 2009)

ich glaub der hat da paar rechenfehler drin (... oder eher haufenweise-.- eine steigerung von 1k dps... sollte man doch selber rauskommen, dass das relativ unwahrscheinlich ist)... er berücksichtig NUR den dmg der waffe und nicht mögliche boni, die drauf sind...
auf vielen  (eigentlich so ziemlich ALLEN) "Hunter" waffen sind +agi, +ap,+crit,+hast,+hp...
rest: latte

sollte in der nächsten zeit bei euch "Weinen der Sirene" droppen ... mach du mal need drauf ;P (mit der begründung, dass seine waffe genausoviel dmg  macht wie diese^^)


----------



## blooooooody (29. Juni 2009)

der hunter kann die Waffe sicherlich gebrauchen, aber eher im PVP aber sonst gehört sie eher dem Tank... er kann sie im Solo-Spiel gebrauchen aber sonst auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shade.exe (29. Juni 2009)

Bin selber Hunter und ich muss sagen: diese Waffe macht beim Hunter nur Sinn, wenn man vorher mit ner blauen lvl 76 Fernkampfwaffe rumrennt... Also: ich glaube, man fährt sogar mit der Waffe vom Ingi mehr dmg... und mit Veranus bann wirste in jedem anständigen Raid gekickt.

grüße, Shade


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

den fullquoter hab ich mal reported

und an eurer stelle würd ich gaywolf labern lassen sowas fällt ja schon fast unter trollposting


----------



## Maurosen (29. Juni 2009)

Ganz klar ne Tank waffe. bei einem jäger nix zu suchen.


----------



## Headsick (29. Juni 2009)

> ZITAT(GrayWolf @ 29.06.2009, 06:59) *
> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?
> ...




Richtig


Berrid schrieb:


> Richtig.



Lol...den Hunter möchte ich nicht im Raid haben, der für den schlechten Ruf vielen "I-Need-All´s" verantwortlich ist...schade, wenn man schon keine Ahnung hat von den anderen Klassen, aber von der eigenen sollte man shcon ein wenig mehr verstehen, als hier teilweise zum besten gehalten wird.

Ich hoffe inständig, dass dieses Gewehr ausschließlich an Tanks verteilt wird... Hunteritem pfff... ja wenn man noch Scherbenwelt-Greens trägt, dann bestimmt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Hunter geht von +1000 DPS aus...interessante Rechnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: eines der lustigsten Themen überhaupt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KellerK1nd (29. Juni 2009)

Berrid schrieb:


> Richtig.






Homokenny schrieb:


> 1000% alle Hunter sind dumm und inkompetenz oder einfach nur nervige Kinder.




mmmhhh.. Danke. Sehr schöne Verallgemeinerung. Aber der Klügere gibt ja nach, also Ja du hast Recht und ich hab meine Ruhe! (OMG!!!)


----------



## Kiffat (29. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die Wafffe an sich ein bisschen unlogisch, da man als Tank nur die Stats braucht und vielleicht mal in ner instanz zum pullen...

Wofür aber der immense Schaden sein soll kann ich mir nicht denken, weil 600 schaden auf dem level nicht viel ist.  

Naja hat einer bei blizz nicht aufgepasst^^

MfG


----------



## Gorgor (29. Juni 2009)

Ich spiel aktiv nen kriegertank und nen hunter.
Ganz klar tankitem.


----------



## Headsick (29. Juni 2009)

Homokenny schrieb:


> 1000% alle Hunter sind dumm und inkompetenz oder einfach nur nervige Kinder.



Toller Satz und fast nicht engstirnig, respekt, was hier wieder zum Vorschein kommt *lach*

btt:
Meiner Meinung nach sollten sie bei Blizz vlt überdenken, den Tank-Gewehren/Fernkampfwaffen deutlich weniger Waffenschaden zu spendieren, damit auch der letzte Nicht-Tank das Ding nicht haben will...denn in diesem Fall ist der entzauberte Splitter von mehr Nutzen als ein Hunter, der damit deutlich weniger Schaden macht, als mit allen Nax - Waffen... aber ein bisschen Logik und hingucken sind einigen WoWlern ja wieder schon zuviel verlangt...

Das Ding da Gewehr,das Ding da muss ich haben weil iss ja Gewehr=Huntaitem... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zetson (29. Juni 2009)

80% der Deutschen können nicht Prozentrechnen. Aber das ist den restlichen 30% auch egal.


----------



## Kiffat (29. Juni 2009)

Homokenny schrieb:


> 1000% alle Hunter sind dumm und inkompetenz oder einfach nur nervige Kinder.



du sagst also das *1000% *aller hunter dumm bzw. inkompetent oder kiddies sind?

ok nur mal so weil du in mathe nicht ganz so doll aufgepasst hast, es gibt keine 1000% (apropo das ist kein rechtschreibflame, da das mathe ist xD)

und selbst wenn du 100% gemeint hast, sind also alle Jäger unter 12, haben keine ahnung und womöglicherweise einen IQ von unter 100 -.-


----------



## Shinigami303 (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich würde aufjedenfall die Waffe dem Tank geben, was will der Hunter mit Deff-Rating?
Es gibt genug andere Hunter Schusswaffen.


----------



## Murinus (29. Juni 2009)

also ich würde nie aber niemals einen krieger tank das item weg nemmen wollen.
Nicht mal geschenkt würd ich es haben wollen dann lieber entzaubern .
Bin selber Hunter.
hab aber auch die waffe von kel aus naxx 25er.


----------



## kingkryzon (29. Juni 2009)

Fhiess schrieb:


> Entscheide niemals menschlich. Wer die meiste Kohle hat, kann sich auch entscheiden, wieviel Müll er kauft.


/sign und wir ham das glück das jeder hunter entweder entsanter hat oder iwas alternatives aus ulduar 25 aber der post is durchaus berechtigt


----------



## Voldsom (29. Juni 2009)

Buerzel schrieb:


> Wer die meisten DKP hat bekommt das Item.



Amen ! Da ist jegliche Diskussion unnötig.


----------



## Raethor (29. Juni 2009)

12 Seiten sinnlose Diskussion ... ich mags hier, wirklich.

Ihr habt doch anscheinend in eurer Gilde/eurem Raid so etwas wie firstneed festgelegt. Nun bedarf es ganz einfach eine Entscheidung der Leitung, ob es wichtiger ist den Krieger mit einer für ihn durchaus guten Waffe auszustatten und somit (da ein Tank nunmal immer eine der Schlüsselpositionen ist) dem Raid weiterzuhelfen, oder dem Hunter zu etwas mehr DPS verhelfen, der aber mit Items von anderen Bossen viel mehr erreichen kann.

Ähnliche Diskussionen gabs schon in MC mit der Schusswaffe, da die Hunter ihren epic Quest hätten machen können. Nur ging es hierbei nicht um eine Schlüsselposition wie nen Tank.

Falls mein Post sinngemäß schon auf den letzten 6 Seiten irgendwo gepostet wurde, gebe ich bekannt, dass dieser Post nur dem Count hilfreich war.

mfg


----------



## Eckhexaule (29. Juni 2009)

Hunteritem!!!!!! lol
Wer das als Jäger einem Tank wegwürfeln will soll mal überlegen was er da tut!
Vorallem soll er mal schauen was für Stats ein Jäger braucht!


----------



## Strappleberry (29. Juni 2009)

Homokenny schrieb:


> 1000% alle Hunter sind dumm und inkompetenz oder einfach nur nervige Kinder.




oh man, du hast es drauf -.- ohne worte wirklich..


----------



## Ighov (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?


 Öhm .... denkst du auch mal an die stats ? =O was is denn mit den zauberstäben bei castern ? denk mal drüber nach was du da geschrieben hast -.-


----------



## Figetftw! (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?
> Ein Item hat nicht nur die Funktion durch die Stats den Char zu stärken. Es soll auch Items geben die eine aktive Gebrauchsfunktion haben. Und ein Tank kann sie klaro nur als Schmuckstück auf dem Rücken tragen. Mehr nicht!
> Ok. Wenn der Tank alleine unterwegs ist und sich mal ebend einen Mop pullen will mag das Teil ja noch ne Sinnvolle Funktion haben. Doch in einer Gruppe hat ein Tank mit einer Fernkampfwaffe keinen deutlichen Gewinn für die Gruppe.


*kopf trifft wand kritisch* *kopf stirbt*
es gibt zB auch schwerter wo deff stats drauf sind und da bietet kein Schurke drauf? wieso? weil ers net bracht was die stats anbelangt!!!! Bei der Waffe ist es genau so ! Kein Hunter braucht Stärke und Verteidigungswertung . es gibt noch 4-5 andere waffen mit dieser hohen dkp wert auf die er bieten kann.
und was dein argument angeht von wegen "Ein Item hat nicht nur die Funktion durch die Stats den Char zu stärken" ... du trägst auch keine rüstung weil sie ja nur deinen charakterstärken würde oder?
selten so was dummes gelesen


----------



## Crosis (29. Juni 2009)

jäger haben need auf alles war seid classic so und ists heute immernoch^^


----------



## Ncor (29. Juni 2009)

oh man.... oh man euer jäger scheint bissel nebensich zustehn, fakt is das is einen tank waffe wenn er meint da rauf bedarf anzumelden hatt er kein plan typisches hunteritem gelaber halt.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

Homokenny schrieb:


> 1000% alle Hunter sind dumm und inkompetenz oder einfach nur nervige Kinder.


<3 mein held

was inkompetenz angeht

ich unterstelle dir jetzt mal einen IQ von 36



Spoiler



(37 braucht man um eine Bananenschale ab zu machen)


----------



## birdra (29. Juni 2009)

tankitem, weil stärke. ganz klar.


----------



## Luxx3r (29. Juni 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Euer Jäger hat eindeutig zuviel Zeit... ich würde die Waffe nem Krieger geben, nur um zu sehen was für einen Text euer Jäger hinballert.
> 
> EDIT: Habe die Stats Verteidigungswertung und Ausweichwertung nicht gesehen... unsere Tanks würden den Jäger wahrscheinlich verkloppen. xD



Unsere Tanks würde an unsere Jäger nichmal wirklich rankommen xD


BTT: Allgemein : Most DKP   euer Jäger mag recht haben aber es is nicht die Einzige fehrnkampfwaffe die Droppt deswegen Tank4all


----------



## landogarner (29. Juni 2009)

Liest noch iwer mehr als die ersten drei posts im Thread?


----------



## alchilèes (29. Juni 2009)

im grossen handbuch von blizzard steht geschrieben "ein hunter hat das recht und die pflicht auf alles firstneed anzmelden"
sei es auf heileritems wegen dem petheal oder verteidigung um in den nahkampf gehen zu können und munition zu sparen die immer so verdammt teuer ist.....
selbst auf platte hat er need denn diese kann er gut verkaufen um sich munition zu besorgen damit er seinem job als dd nachgehen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*ironie off*


----------



## the Whitewolf (29. Juni 2009)

Warum dem Hunter die Schusswaffe geben? Macht blizz da zum Fun Verteidigungswertung drauf? Ich bin zwar der Meinung das Blizz öfters mal einen an der Waffel hat aber so dumm werden die nicht sein daher ---> Tank item


----------



## Latharíl (29. Juni 2009)

sagt bloß, ihr habt noch nie was vom jägertank gehört XD?


----------



## Skymek (29. Juni 2009)

So eine unnötige Diskussion. Das ist eine Tankwaffen. Ob die Waffe nun mehr Dps als die des Hunters hat, ist schnurz. Da kann er soviel umherrechnen wie er will, solange da ein Krieger firstneed hat bekommt er die nicht -.-

Aus mir nicht ersichtlichen Gründen ist euer Hunter wohl darauf aus die Waffe auf biegen und brechen zubekommen....  Da sollte es nicht mal Ansatzweise den Gedanken geben ob der Hunter die Waffe gebrauchen könnte.

 Sry aber wohl einer der dümmsten Fragen ever die man sich stellen kann (das geht sowohl an den TE auch an den Rest, die meinen ein Hunter sollte auf eine Tankwaffe würfeln/DKP bieten)


----------



## ReWahn (29. Juni 2009)

für den hunter: die waffe > seine alte waffe, aber alle hunterwaffen aus ulduar > die waffe.
für de nkrieger: die waffe > all.

--> an den krieger. gibt schon noch genug hunterwaffen...


----------



## Enyrion (29. Juni 2009)

Ich würds dem Hunter geben nach der tollen berechnung und dann wenn ein super hunter bogen droppt dem deff-krieger mit dem argument: "Sollte er einmal mit Bogen pullen wär durch en höheren Schaden mehr aggro vorhanden die er ja durch seine imba dps mit dem tank bogen bräuchte"
So jetzt mal im ernst was habt ihr für leute im raid (gildenintern wohl bemerkt) solche leute würd ich direkt den raidplatz wegnehmen bis zu verstehen dass sie keine einzelkämpfer sind sondern dass ein raid nur erfolgreich sein kann wenn man mal bissl nachdenkt was für den raid am besten ist und nicht nur wie dass eigene equip immer besser wird... sollte vl mal unter seine rechnung ne rechnung für den tank anstellen wie viel schaden weniger die deff/ausweichwertung über einen gesamten ulduarraid bringt und wie viel weniger mana die heiler dadurch verbrauchen anscheinend ist ihm ja extrem langweilig.


----------



## Dabow (29. Juni 2009)

Buerzel schrieb:


> Wer die meisten DKP hat bekommt das Item.



Sie dürfen würfeln auf was sie wollen ... wenn der PM so dumm ist und den Tanks die Chance darauf vermiest....


----------



## Annovella (29. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir NICHT alles durchgelesen und gehe einfach mal alle möglichen Wege durch:

1. Stammraid? Wenn ja, wird der PM oder Raidleiter dir sagen, dass du doch bitte für den Tank passen sollst(falls er es noch braucht), wenn er es nicht sagt, ist es ein schlechter Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Random 100 in nem Randomraid? Würfel einfach mit, vllt fällt es ja nicht auf, obwohl der PM bzw. Raidleiter da sicherlich auch einspringt.
3. Knallhartes DKP System? Wer mehr hat, gewinnt. Aber auch hier springt 100% tig der Raidleiter bzw. PM ein.

Fakt: Tankitem bleibt Tankitem und wenn ein Tank auf ein Tankitem bedarf hat, dann sollte er es auch bekommen, egal wieviel es dir bringt. Er würfelt dir doch z.B. auch nicht den Stab vom XT ausm 25er weg nur weil er bei einem Boss in Ulduar DMG machen darf und es somit als "halbes Firstneed" ansieht.


----------



## -Spellmâster- (29. Juni 2009)

Ich würde es eindeutig dem Tank geben, egal wie der Jäger weinen würde.


----------



## Genickbruch (29. Juni 2009)

Na Krieger Tank bekommt die Waffe. Was will denn der Hunter damit oder tankt der bei Euch. Man kann ja nie wissen.


----------



## volvex (29. Juni 2009)

ganz ehrlich, ich seh dein problem nicht.

tank bräuchte die waffe für stats, hunter hat dadurch einen enormen damage gewinn,
der meiste schaden beim hunter kommt über den automatischen schuss und der wird
gerade durch die dps der waffe drastisch erhöht.

somit haben beide need drauf und es wird drum gewürfelt.


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (29. Juni 2009)

13 Seiten Thread für ne Tankwaffe für Jäger. 
Oh man, 95% der Leute hier posten schon richtig...bitte bitte macht den Thread zu. 
Der Jäger soll gehn und browser games spielen. 

Ich hab gestern nen (mit bekannten) dk ausgelacht weil er ne tank hose mit unter anderen blockwertung mitgenommen hat sie besser war als seine alte lvl18X Hose. 

Aber euer Jäger schießt echt den Vogel ab... (mit oder ohne 900dps mehr).

Das sind genau die Leute von denen man im /g redet 

/g a: <item post>
/g a: lolol ratet wer das trägt
/g a: n jäger!!
/g (b - x) : <insert lol-here>


----------



## ÜberNoob (29. Juni 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> die folgende Stats hat:
> 
> +27 Stärke
> Verteidigungswertung: 26
> Ausweichwertung: 25



was will ein Jäger mit o.g?

gebs dem Krieger, der Jäger bekommt die nächste, für nen Jäger auch passende, Schusswaffe


----------



## PewPew_oO (29. Juni 2009)

Ich finde, die Waffe sollte zuerst an den Tank gehen, da es eindeutig eine Tankwaffe mit Tankstats ist!

Aber sollten alle Tanks diese Waffe bereits besitzen, soll der Jäger doch mal den Bogen ausprobieren, wenn er so mehr Schaden macht, ist das ja auch nicht verkehrt!


----------



## silas00 (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?
> Ein Item hat nicht nur die Funktion durch die Stats den Char zu stärken. Es soll auch Items geben die eine aktive Gebrauchsfunktion haben. Und ein Tank kann sie klaro nur als Schmuckstück auf dem Rücken tragen. Mehr nicht!
> Ok. Wenn der Tank alleine unterwegs ist und sich mal ebend einen Mop pullen will mag das Teil ja noch ne Sinnvolle Funktion haben. Doch in einer Gruppe hat ein Tank mit einer Fernkampfwaffe keinen deutlichen Gewinn für die Gruppe.



OMG alter hast du schonmal wow gespielt? O_o

Ein tank zieht die Waffe wegen den Stats an und nicht wegen dem schießen-.-
...


----------



## ÜberNoob (29. Juni 2009)

Enyrion schrieb:


> Ich würds dem Hunter geben nach der tollen berechnung und dann wenn ein super hunter bogen droppt dem deff-krieger mit dem argument: "Sollte er einmal mit Bogen pullen wär durch en höheren Schaden mehr aggro vorhanden die er ja durch seine imba dps mit dem tank bogen bräuchte"



lol, wie geil : )

made my day


----------



## charg (29. Juni 2009)

TANKITEM!!!!!

Wenn der hunter es braucht, rennt ihr nochmal in die Ini und holt sie euch! Dann sind alle glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (29. Juni 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> Das Item um welches sich die letzten 3 Wochen eine endlose Diskussion entbrannt hat, bei uns im G-Forum, heisst "Veranus' Bann" eine Schusswaffe die folgende Stats hat....



Jetzt muss ich echt ma fragen..... 3 wochen? Habt ihr wegen einer virtuellen knifte gezankt? und das wobei die stats eindeutig sind?
Bekommt der hunter in der raid aggro von nem bossmob oder dergleichen ist er meist nach einem max 2 treffern eh hin. d.h der defensievbonus ist ein tropfen auf dem heissen brei...wobei er beim tank ein schritt der sinnigen verbesserung ist. Also ma ehrlich...is doch mumpitz oder?


----------



## Shirokun (29. Juni 2009)

Also wenn der hunter das bekommen würde würd ich mir das mit diesem raid eindeutig noch mal überdenken ob ich in dem raid bleiben sollte. 
Wenne rh mehr dkp bietet würd ich ihn auslachen . Wenn der Raidleader es ihm zuweist würde ich beide auslachen. Wenn ihr nen rnd raid seit dann würd ich ihn auslacken wenn der darauf rolt xD
Würd dann wahrschenlich noch bis zum nächsten boss mit gehn wo der hunter auch wieder need auf etwas hat (was hoffentlich dann mal ein "wirkliches" hunter item ist, würd darauf rollen und wenn er weint würd ich sagen: " Ja ich brauch das teil! Das hat mehr Ap und agi! Damit mache ich viel mehr aggro. Und schliesslich muss ich ja die aggro halten wenn der Hunter schon so ne neue Imba waffe hat!"
Und wenn ich es dann net bekommen würd würd ich leaven xD


----------



## peeck (29. Juni 2009)

Nicht diskutieren, gibt viel zu viel Stress im raid, einfach folgenden Link als Voraussetzung für die Klassen nutzen: 

*http://www.wow-loot.com/raid_ulduar25.htm*


Da steht ganz klar, first need Krieger und second Jäger...


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

peeck schrieb:


> Nicht diskutieren, gibt viel zu viel Stress im raid, einfach folgenden Link als Voraussetzung für die Klassen nutzen:
> 
> *http://www.wow-loot.com/raid_ulduar25.htm*
> 
> ...


First Deff krieger
Sec Off Krieger
Third entzaubern
und dann kanns ja vll der jäger haben aber nur wenn der PM besoffen ist -.-


----------



## Tharinn (29. Juni 2009)

Darth schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte man sich auch mal die Gegenfrage stellen...
> Was will ein Jäger mit Verteidigungswertung?
> Meiner Meinung nach ist das eindeutig eine Tankwaffe -.-
> Vielleicht einfach mal genau hinsehen, irgendwann hörts nämlich auch auf.
> Demnächst würfeln dann nämlich heilende Schamanen auf Tank-Schilde, mit der Begründung, dass sie dann nicht so schnell aus den Latschen kippen und somit die effektive Heilungszeit steigt...



Ich finde, es sollte da eine eindeutige Regelung gelten: Waffennutzen vor Statnutzen ... ich würfele (als Jäger) einem Schurken ja auch nicht seinen Dolch weg, weil ich die Stats brauchen kann ... und an die Klugschei..er, die hier mit DKP anfingen, könnt ihr euch vielleicht mal überlegen, dass offensichtlich kein DKP System existiert, wenn sich jemand nen Kopf darum macht, wie er die Sachen verteilt? Übrigens, wenn mir ein Raid mit DKP kommt bin ich weg, so schnell könnt ihr gar nicht gucken - ich geh doch nicht mit dem sicheren Wissen in eine Instanz, dass ich da nur Repkosten farmen kann 

... und, übrigens, die Zweite, besagte Waffe war die erste Fernkampfwaffe, die ich von Ulduar gesehen habe (in den Berichten vom Testserver)... mein erster Gedanke dazu: Aha, so denkt Blizz also über Jäger: "Die verarschen wir jetzt mal, indem wir ihnen eine Waffe mit tollen dps uns unbrauchbaren Stats vorsetzen ... ich mein, warum nicht gleich noch ein bisschen Zaubermacht drauf? Vielleicht könnte man das Teil ja irgendwo hinten an nen Mage schrauben?"


----------



## Zacbeast (29. Juni 2009)

Also mein Main ist auch ein Hunter und hab Ahnung, aber das irgend ein Hunter auf dieses Item würfeln möchte geht mir nicht in den Kopf. Ich würde nie im Leben auf die Idee kommen überhaupt einen Gedanken dadran zu verschwenden.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (29. Juni 2009)

Homokenny schrieb:


> Hunter haben das Recht auszusterben und endlich zuverschwinden.
> So einen nutzlosen Abschaum braucht die Welt nun wirklich nicht.




Aber ansonsten gehts noch ? 

Ticket inside ... 

Geh Sims 3 spielen oder Counter Strike, da kannste dein Ghettoniveau rauslassen ..


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

14 seiten spamm... posted in an epic fail-thread


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten gehts noch ?
> 
> Ticket inside ...
> 
> Geh Sims 3 spielen oder Counter Strike, da kannste dein Ghettoniveau rauslassen ..


ich habn auch schon reported aber ins wow forum traut sich kein mod


----------



## Tharinn (29. Juni 2009)

peeck schrieb:


> Nicht diskutieren, gibt viel zu viel Stress im raid, einfach folgenden Link als Voraussetzung für die Klassen nutzen:
> 
> *http://www.wow-loot.com/raid_ulduar25.htm*
> 
> ...




Sorry, wenn ihr euch von einer Website erklären lassen müsst, wer auf was need hat, seid ihr ein ganz armer Verein ... die Fernkampfwaffe ist das, womit ein Jäger Schaden macht, wenn er mit dieser Waffe (wesentlich) mehr Schaden macht als vorher, dann hat er selbsverständlich first need darauf. Toller Raid, der seine Dps-Fraktion mutwillig schwächt, nur damit der Tank ein paar krümelige Statpunkte mehr bekommt - wenn der bis jetzt Probleme mit dem Tanken hatte, werden die dadurch garantiert nicht behoben.


----------



## SixNight (29. Juni 2009)

Stärke nicht für Hunter
Verteidigungswertung nicht für Hunter

Also kein Hunteritem bekommt eig. der Krieger 

Bei uns würfeln auch die Heiler nicht auf Spelldd Items mit hit.


----------



## Thug (29. Juni 2009)

Auch wenn Die Rechnung vom Hunter mit den 1k Dps mehr stimmen mag, es ist eindeutig eine Deff-Warri Schusswaffe, die Stats bringen dem lieben Jäger nicht ein Stück weiter, dem Krieger aber
wichtige Attribute für seine Skillung. Es gibt andere Waffen für Hunter, da soll dann der Krieger Bedarf anmelden oder wie?  Equippt Eure Tanks, die Heiler und der restliche Raid wirds Euch danken.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (29. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich habn auch schon reported aber ins wow forum traut sich kein mod




Soll man sich da schon Gedanken machen ? -.-

@Homokenny.. ich unterstell dir hiermit mal einfach das dein Geistiges Niveau dem IQ eines Tiefseeschwamms in nichts nachsteht .. Und wenn du mich flamen willst bitte per Pm, Ich will lustige Zitate Sammlung machen für mein Gildenforum von Buffed.de Und ich glaube du wärst ein Top Poster darin ..


----------



## Scrätcher (29. Juni 2009)

Tharinn schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ihr euch von einer Website erklären lassen müsst, wer auf was need hat, seid ihr ein ganz armer Verein ... die Fernkampfwaffe ist das, womit ein Jäger Schaden macht, wenn er mit dieser Waffe (wesentlich) mehr Schaden macht als vorher, dann hat er selbsverständlich first need darauf. Toller Raid, der seine Dps-Fraktion mutwillig schwächt, nur damit der Tank ein paar krümelige Statpunkte mehr bekommt - wenn der bis jetzt Probleme mit dem Tanken hatte, werden die dadurch garantiert nicht behoben.



Der war Witzig!^^ Und jetzt drehen wir ihn um:

Sorry, wenn ihr euch von einer Website erklären lassen müsst, wer auf was need hat, seid ihr ein ganz armer Verein ... die Fernkampfwaffe ist das, womit ein Krieger Verteidigungswertung und Ausdauerdefizite wett macht, wenn er mit dieser Waffe (wesentlich) mehr Deffwertung hat als vorher, dann hat er selbsverständlich first need darauf. Toller Raid, der seinen Tank mutwillig schwächt, nur damit der Hunter ein paar krümelige DPSpunkte mehr bekommt - wenn der bis jetzt Probleme mit den Dps hatte, werden die dadurch garantiert nicht behoben.

liest sich von beiden Seiten amüsant!

Aber hast recht! Wenn er ein paar krümelige Dps mehr kriegt, sollte der Tank natürlich woanders schauen wo er Deff und Ausdauer her kriegt!

Aber können wir uns mal irgendwo unter 4 Augen unterhalten? Ich würd gern einen IntBuff verschenken....


----------



## Fox82 (29. Juni 2009)

Homokenny...du bist Deutschland...leider!

Mehr fällt mir hierzu nicht ein..."Inkompetenz"...ja, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Solche Leute möchte ich mal auf der Straße treffen...bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Morgwath (29. Juni 2009)

Lol, was ne Diskussion.
Die Waffe ist eine Tank waffe, ein Hunter der darauf need hat hat nen g-kick verdient.


----------



## Tharinn (29. Juni 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Stärke nicht für Hunter
> Verteidigungswertung nicht für Hunter
> 
> Also kein Hunteritem bekommt eig. der Krieger
> ...




Dem setze ich entgegen: Es ist eine Fernkampwaffe, nix für Krieger -> Hunteritem! (Das wollt ich schon immer mal schreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Aber, mal im Ernst, wenn euer Jäger noch mit ner 130 dps Waffe rumvegetiert, dann sollte klar sein, dass er die Waffe bekommt. Sollte er allerdings schon was in der Preisklasse spazierentragen, kann man das Teil getrost dem Krieger geben. Auf gut deutsch: "Die Waffe dem, der am meisten davon profitiert!" ist die gesündeste Devise für den Raid.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (29. Juni 2009)

Tharinn schrieb:


> Toller Raid, der seine Dps-Fraktion mutwillig schwächt, nur damit der Tank ein paar krümelige Statpunkte mehr bekommt - wenn der bis jetzt Probleme mit dem Tanken hatte, werden die dadurch garantiert nicht behoben.




War das jetzt Ironie oder nicht ? 

Wenn Nicht tust du mir leid mit deinem Klassenverständniss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (29. Juni 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Bei uns würfeln auch die Heiler nicht auf Spelldd Items mit hit.



Also ich seh einige Heiler mit dem Betankungshandbuch vom Leviatan rumrunnen...

Und da ist auch Hit drauf (mehr Heiler DPS beim XT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Trolli92 (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich würds auch einem hunter geben, wenn es kein Tank braucht ... 

...oder der tank eine annähernd gute waffe hat und der hunter nicht dann würd ich auch den hunter bevorzugen ... da sonst verscheinlich der dmg oder dps zu schlecht ist


----------



## Kayzu (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich sag euch mal ganz ehrlich.
Würde ich der Def-Krieger sein und es wäre ein Gildenraid und der PM würds dem Hunter zuschieben, würde ich unweigerlich /gquit machen

Es hat nichts damit zu tun dass ich itemgeil bin, aber hier würde ich doch stark zweifeln, dass meine Gilde noch zurechnungsfähig ist.
Ein normaler Mensch sieht, dass es eine "reine" Tankwaffe ist.

Sollte kein Tank drauf need haben und second need von den anderen Kriegern nicht da sein, gebts von mir aus den Hunter.

Würde mein Hunter die Waffe tragen, wäre ich innerhalb von 1 Stunde das gespött des Servers!!!
Niemals würde ich das Teil anlegen.


----------



## Topfkopf (29. Juni 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> So: Wie euer Hunter ja schon richtig gerechnet hat, was ich zumindest glaube, bei mir ist das hier rein und da raus, skalieren seine Angriffe mit AP. Diese bekommt er durch: AP oder Beweglichkeit. Nun kommt die Frage auf: Ha dieses Items auch nur 1 von beidem? Kurzer Check; Nein!
> 
> Hunter brauchen folgende Attribute: Beweglichkeit, AP, Krit, Trefferwertung und, seit WotLK glaub ich auch, Rüstungsdurchschlag da.
> Hat diese Waffe auch nur 1nen dieser Stats, außer Trefferwertung? Ich glaub nicht.
> ...



wenn man SVskillung hat mit dem soundsoviel % der Ausdauer als +power, dann lohnen sich die 57 ausdauer schon. Allerdings würde ich andere Waffen bevorzugen wenn möglich, gibt durchaus besseres für Hunter. Ich würds dem Jäger nur dann geben wenn seine Waffe totaler Müll ist.


----------



## blaupause (29. Juni 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> So: Wie euer Hunter ja schon richtig gerechnet hat, was ich zumindest glaube, bei mir ist das hier rein und da raus, skalieren seine Angriffe mit AP. Diese bekommt er durch: AP oder Beweglichkeit. Nun kommt die Frage auf: Ha dieses Items auch nur 1 von beidem? Kurzer Check; Nein!



stärke ist ap !!! 

und wenn sich die dps über den grundschaden der waffe, derart erhöhen sollte, was ich nicht beurteilen kann aber nicht anzweifeln möchte, denke ich das man die waffe durchaus als jäger tragen kann.

13% mehr schaden finde ich nun wirklich besser als ein paar mehr deffstats. natürlich ist die waffe primär nen tankitem, fragt sich nur wieviel % die deffstats sich erhöhen.

fehlerhaft an der vorrechensache, finde ich, dass der verlust an dps durch geringer stats der ursprungswaffe ja nicht mit reingerechnet würden, und 1% krit sind bei 5k dps auch schon 50dps.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich spiele Hunter.
Habe ich bisher nahezu JEDWEDER Raidumgebung gespielt. Sei es Random / Casual / Wannabe-Pro / oder wirkliche High-End-Gilden.

In JEDER dieser Fälle geht diese Waffe an einen Tank?

Warum, ganz einfach:
Weil es für uns 3 und 4 Bosse später eine bessere Waffe gibt. Zwei sogar. Ja sogar im 10er Hardmode droppt besseres Zeugs. Erst wenn diese Waffe kein Tank mehr benötigen würde, würde ich EVENTUELL damit rumrennen. Ob ich mir die ganzen Whisper dann geben würde ist eine ganz andere Frage.

Das Ding ist definitiv nichts für Hunter, da gibt es überhaupt nichts zu diskutieren. DPS ist einfach nicht alles.


----------



## hellboys1302 (29. Juni 2009)

Egal ob das seine DPS steigert das ding ist und bleibt ne Tankwaffe. Sollten aber beide da so ein Terror machen würd ichs so halten wie mein Dad wenn ich und mein Bruder uns um etwas gestritten haben :-D Dann hats einfach garkeiner bekommen :-D
Mein Tip Diss den müll und Ruhe is :-d


----------



## Laviel (29. Juni 2009)

Tankwaffe ganz klar!!

Das errinnert mich irgendwie an Classiczeiten als es noch die Diskussion bei den Dolchen gab. 
Da der Waffenschaden auf den Casterdolchen mit jedem Meleedolch mithalten konnte, 
verzichteten viele Schurken zu Gunsten des höheren Waffenschadens(DPS) auf die Stats. 
Allerdings war auch damals jedem logisch Denkenden klar, dass ein Dolch mit Spell/Heal Firstneed für Casterklassen ist. 

Was ist dann passiert? 

Genau Blizzard hat die Casterwaffen mit einem niedrigeren Waffenschaden versehen.
Und siehe da, das Thema war gestorben.
Kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass dies auch mit der Schußwaffe passieren könnte. 
Am besten gleich im Offizielen Forum nen Post eröffnen ;-)


----------



## Scrätcher (29. Juni 2009)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Das Ding ist definitiv nichts für Hunter, da gibt es überhaupt nichts zu diskutieren. DPS ist einfach nicht alles.



Für manche Menschen leider schon!^^ Und es sagt auch viel über den Spieler aus! Dieser Hunter wäre sicher der LETZTE den ich irgendwohin mitnehmen würde!
Nicht weil ich sauer wäre sondern weil ich ihm einfach nicht viel zutraue und auch das menschliche "Wir" abspreche!

Ich erklär es mal aus der Sicht eines Kriegertanks:

Ein Tank wird 80 und freut sich! Er hat sich brav das Tankset herstellen lassen, hier und da was gekauft und freut sich wie ein Honigkuchenpferd, das er mehr als genug Deffwertung & Ausdauer hat! Es reicht sogar noch um mal ne protzige DD-Waffe in die Hand zu nehmen!

Aber viel Leben ist halt noch nicht genug um entspannt durch die Heros zu ziehen! Und die Heiler jammern auch immer das man den Schaden doch nicht alles tanken, sondern auch ein wenig "vermeiden" sollte! Also muß Ausweichen, Blocken und Parry her! 

Jetzt ist es leider so, egal ob man sich lila Zeug kauft, gegen Marken tauscht oder es droppt: Die Stats sind besser bis auf einen: DEFFWERTUNG! 

Je epischer der Tank in Richtung Nax wird, desto weniger Deffwertung hat man drauf! Also fängt man verzweifelt alles mit Deffwertung zu verzaubern und zu sockeln! Bis auf die Schmuckstücke, damit man da flexibel bleibt und weil das erste mit Deffwertung glaub erst in Nax fällt (ich laß hier mal die 70erTeile weg, sowas ist nur Mittel zum Zweck!). 

Gesagt getan! Die Deffwertung paßt! Die Ausdauer ist in Ordnung und auch ein Attribut was man nicht unterschätzen sollte: Stärke ist vorhanden! 

Kaum kriegt man ein neues Teil was eine andere Deffwertung hat beginnt der Sockelwahn von neuem:

Es ist insgesamt besser, hat mehr Ausweichen, mehr Stärke, mehr Trefferwertung dafür aber weniger Deffwertung und weniger Ausdauer! Dann wird wieder umgesockelt, andere Ausrüstung ausgetauscht und und und. Mit dem Ziel: Am Ende einfach mehr Werte zu haben ohne das man dafür die Grundwerte der wichtigen Attribute einbüßt.

Und JETZT kommt ein Hunter und sagt: "NEED! Weil ich da ein paar DPS mehr fahre, bis ich was besseres finde ist es halt ne Kompromisslösung!"

Wäre das in euren Augen fair?


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (29. Juni 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Also ich seh einige Heiler mit dem Betankungshandbuch vom Leviatan rumrunnen...
> 
> Und da ist auch Hit drauf (mehr Heiler DPS beim XT
> 
> ...




Das würd ich gern für mein Elegear nehmen ohne Frage dann aber als N2 xD


----------



## Tharinn (29. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Der war Witzig!^^ Und jetzt drehen wir ihn um:
> 
> Sorry, wenn ihr euch von einer Website erklären lassen müsst, wer auf was need hat, seid ihr ein ganz armer Verein ... die Fernkampfwaffe ist das, womit ein Krieger Verteidigungswertung und Ausdauerdefizite wett macht, wenn er mit dieser Waffe (wesentlich) mehr Deffwertung hat als vorher, dann hat er selbsverständlich first need darauf. Toller Raid, der seinen Tank mutwillig schwächt, nur damit der Hunter ein paar krümelige DPSpunkte mehr bekommt - wenn der bis jetzt Probleme mit den Dps hatte, werden die dadurch garantiert nicht behoben.
> 
> ...




Also, das mit dem Int-Buff würd ich mal lassen, du brauchst offensichtlich jedes bisschen für dich selbst - denn natürlich werd ich dir bei der Umkehrung nicht widersprechen, schließlich hab ich genau das nen Post weiter selbst geschrieben: Wer die Waffe am dringendsten braucht, soll sie bekommen, im Sinne des Raids. Macht der Hunter nur "ein paar krümelige dps mehr", dann ist logischerweise der Krieger vorne, im umgekehrten Falle der Hunter. Solche Späße wie "First Need wegen Stats" kannst du dir erlauben, wenn du U25 auf Farm hast und jede Klasse in kürzester Zeit bestens Equipen kannst. Solange das aber nicht der Fall ist und du Woche um Woche ringen musst, das überhaupt ein Raid mit der Gilde zustand kommt, muss jedes Mitglied des Raids aus dem was dropt so equipt werden, dass es das Maximum an Damage / Heal / Tankleistung für den Raid erbringen kann.


----------



## Throgan (29. Juni 2009)

blaupause schrieb:


> stärke ist ap !!!



Aber doch nich beim Hunter, Beweglichkeit is beim Hunter AP, oder haben die da mal was geändert? Gibt doch schon keine Schwere Rüssi mehr mit Stärke, selbst Schami geht auf Beweglichkeit seit der Änderung.....

Stärke is nur AP für Krieger/Pala/DK......


----------



## zwergeromatiko (29. Juni 2009)

Ich finde auch der Jäger sollte es bekommen WENN!! er durch DKP gewinnt weil es ihm ja anscheinend etwas bringt


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (29. Juni 2009)

Tharinn schrieb:


> Solche Späße wie "First Need wegen Stats" kannst du dir erlauben, wenn du U25 auf Farm hast und jede Klasse in kürzester Zeit bestens Equipen kannst. Solange das aber nicht der Fall ist und du Woche um Woche ringen musst, das überhaupt ein Raid mit der Gilde zustand kommt, muss jedes Mitglied des Raids aus dem was dropt so equipt werden, dass es das Maximum an Damage / Heal / Tankleistung für den Raid erbringen kann.




Okkkk.......... 

Dann meld ich in meiner Stammgruppe ab sofort auch Firstneed auf Zauberstäbe an. Kann die zwar nicht anziehen aber da ist meist sauviel Int drauf. 

Oder ich würfel dem Healpala seine Platte weg weil da mehr Manaregg drauf ist. 


Mal ein paar Fragen an deine Adresse

A: Wie lange spielst du schon WoW
B: Welche Klasse Lvl (Arsenallink wäre super)
C: Bist du in einer Gilde die Ulduar raidet?
D: Was sagt dein Raidprogress ?


----------



## bone91 (29. Juni 2009)

Macht doch einfach die Gegenrechung.
Hitrating bedeutet für euren Tank weniger zu verfehlen, was im Endeffekt mehr Aggro bedeutet, das sind aber sicherlich nicht mehr als 1-3% die er dadurch gewinnt.
Die anderen Stats sichern sein Überleben, das kann man sicherlich auch irgendwie umrechnen.
Man sollte doch gucken, wie weit man schon im Content fortgeschritten ist (hat der Jäger Zugang zu besseren Waffen?) und wem die Waffe wirklich die große Verbesserung bringt, bzw was dem Raid im Endeffekt mehr nützt, nen Tank der höchsten(?) einmal im Bosskampf weniger getroffen wird, oder aber höherer Schaden, weil die Bosse nicht schnell genug kippen.


----------



## Whitehunter XXL (29. Juni 2009)

Kein Bock mr jetzt alle 15 Seiten durchzulesen, daher weiß ich nicht obs schon wer geschrieben hat, aber bestell dem Jäger nen schönen Gruß und er soll sich nochmal nen Mathebuch kaufen.
So kann man das nämlich nicht rechnen ;-)

Es steigt nicht der Gesamtschaden um 13,11 % sondern nur der Schaden der durch die Waffe ansich verursacht wird.
Also wenn er von 5000dps ausgeht und die 40,6% Waffenschaden stimmen, hieße das also:
5000 * 0,406 * 0,1311 = 266,1 dps und nicht die von ihm errechneten 655 dps...
Ausserdem gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, das auf senem momentanem Bogen werte wie Crit, haste, Angriffskraft, beweglichkeit und was der Teufel noch draufsind. Da er von den Werten, die auf dem Tankbogen drauf, sind kein bisschen profitiert, hat er also an dieser stelle nen dps verlust den ich jetzt nicht ausrechnen will :-)
Er sollte sich das also nochmal genau überlegen ob der Tankbogen wirklich besser für ihn ist, oder nicht doch eurem Tank mehr bringt.

p.s.: eigentlich stimmt die rechnung generell auch nicht ganz, weil man davon ausgeht das man 5000dps fährt und man durch die prozentuale rechnung nur den dps Anteil an eben diesen 5000dps ausrechnet, aber das ist ja hier kein Matheforum :-)
Ich würde den Bogen einfach nem Tank geben, weil der Jäger den Bogen eh nicht benutzen würde, sobald er merkt das er mit dem Ding weniger Schaden macht als vorher ;-)


----------



## Gaiwain (29. Juni 2009)

@Scrätcher   /sign

confirmed

... und um es nocheinmal zu sagen, es ist eine Tankwaffe, wenn nicht die beste Fernkampfwaffe für Krieger derzeit,
     dann doch eine der Besten ... 
auf der anderen Seite droppt wie Mahoni schon schrieb, ein paar Bosse weiter wesentlich besseres für den Hunter.

Wer als Jäger nach Ulduar geht, der sollte zumindest eine gute Range-Waffe haben, Gesang der Pfeile ist da schon ausreichend,
die Wumme von Kel aus Naxx25 natürlich besser, aber niemals würde ich als Jäger auf besagte Waffe needen, da es bestenfalls
für mich nur eine Interim-Waffe wäre, die in den Händen eines Kriegers besser aufgehoben ist.

lg


----------



## Yukaa (29. Juni 2009)

schön , das der Hunter seine DPS mit ner lvl 213er Waffe ausrechnet , ganz klar das da die Tankschusswaffe (Itemlvl 232) besser ist. Aber der Hunter brauch KEINE von den Stats die auf der Waffe sind der soll lieber warten bis für ihn ne Waffe in Ulduar droppt und nicht rumflennen !


----------



## Scrätcher (29. Juni 2009)

Tharinn schrieb:


> full quote



Ok! Wir gehen mal davon aus beide können die Waffe gleich gut gebrauchen!

Gehen wir es mal durch! Es ist drauf:

Stärke: dickes need für Krieger! Und Jäger?

Ausdauer: dickes need für Krieger! Und Jäger?

Verteidigungswertung: dickes need für Krieger! Und Jäger?

Trefferwertung: nice to have für Krieger! Ok Jäger sicher auch

Ausweichswertung: dickes need für Krieger! Und Jäger?


Und wegen 5 Dps die der Jäger mehr fährt (je nach dem mit was für einer Waffe er mit ist) soll der Krieger auf die lang-ersehnte verbesster Tankwaffe verzichten?

Nur das wir uns klar vestehen: Der Krieger kann sie tatsächlich gut gebrauchen und der Jäger will sie nur weil er schlicht nichts hat was seiner Klasse angemessen wäre!

Ist ja toll wenn der Jäger auch vonmiraus im Gesamtschaden um 1 k hoch geht! Aber bringt es denn soviel wenn er dafür mal umkippt weil er zuwenig Ausdauer, Ausweichen oder Deff drauf hatte? Oder keine Aggro aufbaut weil seine Trefferwertung und Stärke zu wünschen übrig lassen?

DU KANNST EINEN KRIEGERTANK NICHT IN DPS MESSEN!

Die sind auf Schaden vermeiden ausgelegt!


----------



## Nudelfleisch (29. Juni 2009)

was willst mit verteidigungswertung und ausweichwertung nutzloser tread -.- ist klar tank item außerdem gibt viel bessere waffen wür läger omg


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (29. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> DU KANNST EINEN KRIEGERTANK NICHT IN DPS MESSEN!
> 
> Die sind auf Schaden vermeiden ausgelegt!





Brr Brauner bringt nix xD


----------



## ReWahn (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?
> Ein Item hat nicht nur die Funktion durch die Stats den Char zu stärken. Es soll auch Items geben die eine aktive Gebrauchsfunktion haben. Und ein Tank kann sie klaro nur als Schmuckstück auf dem Rücken tragen. Mehr nicht!
> Ok. Wenn der Tank alleine unterwegs ist und sich mal ebend einen Mop pullen will mag das Teil ja noch ne Sinnvolle Funktion haben. Doch in einer Gruppe hat ein Tank mit einer Fernkampfwaffe keinen deutlichen Gewinn für die Gruppe.



kauf dir mal dieses Spiel, World of Warcraft heisst es, um das sich das Forum hier dreht.
spiel es einmal. setzte dich minimal mit den Klassen auseinander.
vielleicht erkennst du dann, dass Krieger einen Fernwaffen-Slot haben. Und dass Fernwaffen mit Tankstats daher für Tankkrieger prädestiniert sind.
vielleicht erkennst du auch, dass Jäger die Waffen nutzen, die Stats wie Beweglichkeit und Angriffskraft, also offensive Stats, haben.


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (29. Juni 2009)

das is ne warri waffe bzw tank waffe 
401-684 Tempo 2,90
(187,1 Schaden pro Sekunde)
+27 Stärke
+57 Ausdauer
Benötigt Stufe 80
Verteidigungswertung: 26
Trefferwertung: 21
Ausweichwertung: 25

dps sind schon nice aber stärke braucht kein hunter ausdauer is vll gut im pvp mehr aber nich verteidiung  Wtf Oo zeit wann tankt der hunter Ausweichung klar was sonst willst von fern ausweichen oder was Oo das einzigste was nice is ist vll ausdauer treff und die dps mehr nich !! Tempo 2,90 is auch nich grad gut


----------



## Fridl (29. Juni 2009)

Ich will das selbe rauche wie euer hunter !


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (29. Juni 2009)

Dann post ich doch mal meinen Twink hier... Und bevor ihr jetzt Flamt ja ich weiß das ich Hitcap noch nicht habe 

Es ist einfach nur ein Twink der ab und zu mal Naxx mitgeht falls Ich Langeweile haben sollte

Also Ich finde bei mir keine Waffe mit Stärke oder sonst ein Teil nicht mal ein T Teil .. Seltsam ... Wenn Stärke doch helfen soll warum hat Blizzard das nicht bei den T Sets dazu gemacht ? ^^

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Bloodouphe


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (29. Juni 2009)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## TheNanc (29. Juni 2009)

Ich sehe das ebenfalls als klares Tank Item.

Das is doch an den Stats klar erkenbar, da würd ch keine Dsussion zulassen.

Das is das selbe wenn Hexer oder Mages auf klare Heal Items, wie nen Stab mit viel spelldmg aber ohne hit und/crit bzw andre Items die klar mit Mp5 "gekennzeichnet" sind, rollen.

Auf solche Items dann Besitzansprüche zu stellen ist schon fast peinlich.....


----------



## anorianna (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?



aua. tut soviel Unwissen weh?

btt: Die Waffe ist selbstverständlich eine Tankwaffe. Da die Krieger im Gegensatz zu anderen Tanks nicht auf Relikte zurückgreifen, muss es für deren Relikt-Slot auch Items geben. Eine Fernkampfwaffe, auf der Stärke ist, ist eine Krieger-Frenkampfwaffe; sind zusätzlich auch noch Werte wie Ausweichen/Deff drauf, ist es ganz klar eine reine Tankwaffe.


----------



## Vicma (29. Juni 2009)

Sry. das ein Jäger item? Hmm mit deffwertung? mal bitte an die nase pack. und oOO was will krieger damit? Spielt ihr eigentlich wow mit verstand?. Sind die Hunter zu schlecht um die anderen 2 Waffen in Ulduar abzugreifen?

Jäger die sollche waffen haben wollen = Kick
Meistens wollen die auch die druiden waffen als first need haben.
DPS waffen sind zwar gut und schön aber die attribute dadrauf sollen schon zu klasse passen

/closed


----------



## Thoor (29. Juni 2009)

Nein.


----------



## cbOneX (29. Juni 2009)

Kein Hunter dieser Welt hat first need auf so eine Waffe!

Verteidigungswertung: 26
Trefferwertung: 21
Ausweichwertung: 25

hier gehört definitiv kritische Trefferwertung, Trefferwertung und/oder Angriffskraft rein - nix anderes!

Ich bin selbst langjähriger Hunter und der hat kein First Need auf das Teil!
Genausowenig wie ein Krieger First Need auf eine Distanzwaffe mit Jägerstats hat.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Juni 2009)

es gibt genug echte hunterwaffen in uldu. wer als hunter das teil nem tank wegwürfelt hat nen schaden

klar bevor der hunter weiter mit der craftwaffe durch uldu rennt, kann er es nach den tanks haben wenn er mag aber firstneed? wtf


----------



## Gutgore (29. Juni 2009)

hmm wenn ich mir so die post durchlese merkt man das einige nur die bezeichnung epic sehen und rollen würden ...

mal kurz zusammen gefasst:

ein Jäger brauchst stärke und ausdauer? nein
ein jäger braucht ausweichwertung etc? nein

schlussfolgerrung? tanks können damit am meisten anfangen , warum? weil es denen wichtigse stats geben , die ein hunter niemals braucht.


Für jäger dropt kologarn oder auraya eine fernkampfwaffe wo auch die richtigen stats drauf sind.

Jeder andere der sagt die genante schusswaffe von ignis sei eine jäger waffe hat keine ahnung vom spiel. Die waffe wurde EXTRA nur für tanks eingebaut.


wenn kein tank first need hat kann sie immernoch als secon für nen jäger raus gehen , wobei das eigtl auch schwachsinnig ist.


Ach und übrigens...nicht jede gilde verwendet dkp... und selbst da gibt es faire verteilung...


----------



## CaribbeanMax (29. Juni 2009)

Je nachdem welche Waffe der Jäger vorher trug mag seine dps durchaus ansteigen.
Nur muss man auch bedenken, dass Stärke, Verteidigung und Ausweichwertung deutliche Tankwerte sind und was noch viel wichtiger ist :

Bei den Bossen danach droppen auch Fernkampfwaffen mit !! Jägerstats !! ( also die oben schon genannten Bewi, AP, ect. )

Das diese dann noch deutlich besser sind als Veranus Bann muss ich glaube ich keiner Klasse vorrechnen und die DPS-Werte der Waffen sind ja identisch.


----------



## Topfkopf (29. Juni 2009)

so, ich bin zwar auch der meinung das ein Hunter darauf kein Firstneed hat, aber ich muss den ganzen unwissenden die der Meinung sind Ausdauer is nicht für Jäger zu gebrauchen mal eine Sache nennen:

Jäger vs Natur
3/3
Erhöht eure Nahkampf und Distanzangriffskraft und die eures Tieres um einen Wert,
der 30% eurer gesamten Ausdauer entspricht. 


Und jetzt sag nochmal einer in Hunter braucht keine Ausdauer (ok is bei dieser Waffe nich relevant aber es geht ums Prinzip).


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Juni 2009)

bei uns hat der tank schon immer vorrecht. auf items mit deff, block usw. sowieso...aber auch auf t-items.

der rl / pm, der einem hunter diese waffe gibt, wenn der tank need drauf hat...der sollte sofort ersetzt werden und der hunter sowieso.


----------



## Wenya01 (29. Juni 2009)

Was hier wieder diskutiert wird ist echt der RENNER !!!!!

Wem gehört denn dieses Item überhaupt????

Na dem gesamten Schlachtzug, genau.

Und da findet sich keine Möglichkeit das man sich einigt wie Erwachsene ?

Dafür hier einen 16 Seiten Forumsbeitrag zu machen ist wirklich lächerlich.....


----------



## Panaku (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich frag mich wie man überhaupt auf die Idee kommen kann zu fragen ob das ein Tankitem ist oder nich.

Bei uns im Raid schaut der Raidleiter ob es denn wirklich sinnvoll ist einem ein Item zu geben das ihn zwar etwas verstärkt aber nicht wirklich für seine Klasse geeignet ist, kleines Szenario das sich bei uns abgespielt hat:

Es droppt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schurke der diesen Ring (siehe unten) trägt würfelt auf den Ring, ich als Tank würfel ebenfalls aber mit 1-6 (ist bei uns 2nd-need), und der Raidleiter gab den Ring mir, denn er würde zwar den Schurken verbessern, aber jeder Ring mit Bewegelichkeit aus Naxx 10er ist schon besser als dieser Ring. Der Raidleiter sollte sich mit den Klassen auskennen und wissen was für wen geeignet ist bzw. wie gut geeignet ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. Juni 2009)

Panaku schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist genau so klar ein DD Item wie das andere ne Tankwaffe ist, bei mir wärste instant geflogen wenn du als Tank auf sowas needest ._.


----------



## TelanyHunter (29. Juni 2009)

Das Ding ist ganz klar eine Tankwaffe und nix für Hunter.
Ich jedenfalls würde mich damit nirgends blickenlassen wollen, da raid ich lieber noch n paar Tage mehr und hol mir die Hunterwaffe von Kologarn oder die vom XT im Hardmode.

Und n Jäger der meint die Tankwaffe zu brauchen weil er mit ner blauen oder gar noch grünen Waffe Ulduar geht, is eh n Noob und n Raid der so n Jäger mitnimmt .... naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... da nützen auch die paar DPS durch die - 684 Waffenschaden auch nicht mehr viel^^ (1000 DPS mehr ... LOL bestimmt nicht

... aber ich hab auch schon Jägerkollegen erlebt die auf Schamikram mit Zaubermacht würfeln... ich frag dann immer, ob die das brauchen, um ihr Pet besser zu heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (29. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das ist genau so klar ein DD Item wie das andere ne Tankwaffe ist, bei mir wärste instant geflogen wenn du als Tank auf sowas needest ._.




aber nichts für schurken omg...

lesen ...lesen...


----------



## RaRHunter (29. Juni 2009)

OMFG, Sorry aber wer sich hier die Mühe gemacht hat den muss ich sagen es war umsonst deine Auflistung!

Und der Hunter hat absolut was nicht verstanden inGame und seine Klasse.
Diese Schusswaffe ist vollkommen ein TANKITEM ohne Diskussion!

Ohhh man echt das es sowas gibt ...  werd mein Jäger auch mit Verteidigung und Ausweichen noch noch ausstatten ^^  omg

Sorry aber n00000bs


----------



## Xydor (29. Juni 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> so, ich bin zwar auch der meinung das ein Hunter darauf kein Firstneed hat, aber ich muss den ganzen unwissenden die der Meinung sind Ausdauer is nicht für Jäger zu gebrauchen mal eine Sache nennen:
> 
> Jäger vs Natur
> 3/3
> ...



"Ein PvE-Hunter braucht keine Ausdauer" ... so, nu hab ichs gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dir ist schon klar, dass jeder Punkt Ausdauer auf der Rüssi/Waffe wichtige andere Stats "verdrängt"? ... ein bisschen Ausdauer ist (fast) überall drauf, da kann man nichts dagegen machen, aber prinzipiell ist Ausdauer einfach wie zB beim Hexer Willenskraft ein Stat, den man notgedrungen (meistens) mitnehmen muss und der auch ein bisschen was bringt, aber einfach zuwenig, um gezielt darauf gehn zu können ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also das Ding ist ganz klar ein Tankitem, ein Jäger/Schurke, der auf so ne Waffe geht, ist einfach ein extrem egoistischer Lappen, der keine 5 Sekunden in die Zukunft denkt ...


----------



## Azuriel (29. Juni 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> so, ich bin zwar auch der meinung das ein Hunter darauf kein Firstneed hat, aber ich muss den ganzen unwissenden die der Meinung sind Ausdauer is nicht für Jäger zu gebrauchen mal eine Sache nennen:
> 
> Jäger vs Natur
> 3/3
> ...


und deswegen ist ausdauer > all? nur weil beim mage z.B. Wille etwas crit bringt behaupte ich auch nicht, dass ich übel willenskraft brauch



Panaku schrieb:


> Also ich frag mich wie man überhaupt auf die Idee kommen kann zu fragen ob das ein Tankitem ist oder nich.
> 
> ...Der Raidleiter sollte sich mit den Klassen auskennen und wissen was für wen geeignet ist bzw. wie gut geeignet ist.
> 
> ...


dann zeig mir mal den raidleiter, der die skillungen und das equip der leute kennt, und dann auch noch weis wem das item den meisten nutzen bringt. jeder dd sollte das selber wissen und leute, die auf sachen needen, die sie nicht gebrauchen können und keine ahnung haben gehören generell in keinen raid


----------



## Morgjäger (29. Juni 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> allein schon durch den wille-stat eine heilerwaffe.
> was will ein hexer mit so viel wille? oder manaregg? hexer->asd->weil emoskill, auch wenn die aderlassglyphe nen netten effekt mit der willenskraft hat, sollte ein hexer dennoch nicht primär darauf gehn...
> un was zur hölle will n mage mit wille???
> castersachen sin sachen mit hit drauf, aus äpfel




Hm, und was ist hiermit? Teufelsrüstung

Ganz so sinnlos ist Wille für Hexer nun auch nicht, bei Mages erhöht Wille nur die  kritische Trefferwertung, wenn Glühende Rüstung an ist.


----------



## Topfkopf (29. Juni 2009)

Xydor schrieb:


> "Ein PvE-Hunter braucht keine Ausdauer" ... so, nu hab ichs gesagt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du magst recht haben aber es nervt mich irgendwie das hier andauernd alle sagen Hunter brauchen keine Ausdauer, die meisten davon haben vermutlich noch nie nen Jäger gespielt. Ich persönlich versuch viel ausdauer aufem eq zu haben ohne die anderen wichtigen Sachen zu vernachlässigen. Allerdings spiel ich auch mehr PvP als Pve, das macht ja schon nen unterschied.


----------



## Azuriel (29. Juni 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> so, ich bin zwar auch der meinung das ein Hunter darauf kein Firstneed hat, aber ich muss den ganzen unwissenden die der Meinung sind Ausdauer is nicht für Jäger zu gebrauchen mal eine Sache nennen:
> 
> Jäger vs Natur
> 3/3
> ...


und deswegen ist ausdauer > all? nur weil beim mage z.B. Wille etwas crit bringt behaupte ich auch nicht, dass ich übel willenskraft brauch



Panaku schrieb:


> ... Der Raidleiter sollte sich mit den Klassen auskennen und wissen was für wen geeignet ist bzw. wie gut geeignet ist.


dann zeig mir mal den raidleiter, der die skillungen und das equip der leute kennt, und dann auch noch weis wem das item den meisten nutzen bringt. jeder dd sollte das selber wissen und leute, die auf sachen needen, die sie nicht gebrauchen können und keine ahnung haben gehören generell in keinen raid


----------



## RexxoV (29. Juni 2009)

für mich eindeutig tankitem. bin selber hunter und hätte fast drauf need gemacht aber tanks haben deffwertung einfachnötiger.


----------



## Xydor (29. Juni 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> du magst recht haben aber es nervt mich irgendwie das hier andauernd alle sagen Hunter brauchen keine Ausdauer, die meisten davon haben vermutlich noch nie nen Jäger gespielt. Ich persönlich versuch viel ausdauer aufem eq zu haben ohne die anderen wichtigen Sachen zu vernachlässigen. Allerdings spiel ich auch mehr PvP als Pve, das macht ja schon nen unterschied.



Im PvP ist Ausdauer natürlich komplett was anderes, aber auf ein PvE-Tankitem zu needen, weil man es fürs PvP als DD brauchen könnte, ist ehrlich gesagt auch nicht die feine englische Art, wäre eher Thirdequip-Need. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dany_ (29. Juni 2009)

Das ist eindeutig ein Tankitem und es wurde auch eindeutig für Tanks gemacht. Was will ein Jäger den mit Verteidigungswertung? Es gibt bestimmt andere Schusswaffen / Bogen die besser sind, würde mich sogar schämen wenn ich als Jäger darauf würfel / dafür dkp ausgebe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (29. Juni 2009)

"401-684 Tempo 2,90
(187,1 Schaden pro Sekunde)
+27 Stärke
+57 Ausdauer
Benötigt Stufe 80
Verteidigungswertung: 26
Trefferwertung: 21
Ausweichwertung: 25"

Jeder erkennt doch auf den ersten Blick, dass das nix für Hunter ist.

Stärke? Nicht relevant für den Hunter (Weiß ich sogar als hexer/pala)
Stamina  ist eh immer zu vernachlässigen, wenn man dd spielt (gibt ausnahmen)


Gut, also hat das Item von den normalen Werten nichts für Hunter zu bieten...


Siren's Cry von Auriaya zb ist viel besser, hat zwar die selbe dps, aber dafür agi statt stärke und statt den tankstats ap,crit und haste...
Hui, es hat 26 Deff, damit kann kein Hunter was anfangen....
21 Trefferwertung, joah mal ein sinnvoller Stat für einen Hunter
Und die 25 Dodge brauch man auch als Hunter nicht

=4 Unsinnige vs. 1 sinniger Stat


EDIT: Sehe ich es nur nicht, oder ist in der Beispielrechnung, wie imba dieses Item doch ist außeracht gelassen, dass die Stats, die jetzt auf dem Bogen sind verlorgen gehen?!


----------



## blaupause (29. Juni 2009)

der stat auf den sich die rechnung auf erster seite bezieht ist doch 
"401-684 Tempo 2,90
(187,1 Schaden pro Sekunde)

nun ist halt die einfach frage, ob 
Gesang der Pfeile
277 - 515 Schaden
(141,4 Schaden pro Sekunde)
Tempo 2,80
+21 Beweglichkeituj
+37 Ausdauer
Benötigt Stufe 80
Anlegen: Erhöht kritische Trefferwertung um 20.
Anlegen: Erhöht Trefferwertung um 16.
Anlegen: Erhöht die Angriffskraft um 62.

+0,75%krit, -0,1%hit, +55ap besser sind oder
46dps waffenschaden, bzw. 170 maxdamage auf der waffe.

das die stats tankstats sind und den dps nicht erhöhen ist doch jedem klar, das braucht man nicht 1000mal zu wiederholen.
aber bei nahkampfwaffen, sucht man sie doch mehr oder weniger auch nach dps und weniger nach stats aus.
ich denke das man den dps des jägers wahrscheinlich mehr pushen kann, als die tankstats des tanks. natürlich davon ausgehend, das der jäger ne 141 dps waffe hat.

und das eshier leute gibt, die das eher nem offkrieger geben würden, wie nem jäger, da sag ich nur "Hallooo jemand zu hause?" .....


----------



## 666Anubis666 (29. Juni 2009)

Es ist eig. ein Tank Item würde ich sagen.
Jedoch hat es hier für den Hunter einen größeren sinn xD
Also ich denke das es, da es Vert. drauß hat, eher was für den Tank ist.


----------



## Mab773 (29. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


.


----------



## Khimura (29. Juni 2009)

Puh endlich fertig mit lesen :-)

Sicherlich ist mir durchaus bewusst das es sich dabei um ein Tankitem handelt. Warum ich dieses Thema eröffnet hab ist ganz einfach die Rechnung unseres Hunter, die er mir unter die Nase reiben wollte. Da ich diese leider nicht prüfen kann weil ich selbst keinen Hunter spiele, wollte ich diverenzierte Meinungen einholen um eine möglichst Objektive und faire Entscheidung treffen zu können. Danke an der Stelle für die Zahlreichen Antworten :-)

BTW.: Wir haben ein Würfelsystem und kein DKP bei dem First vor Secondneed geht daher hat der Jäger diese Diskussion angefangen.


----------



## Rantja (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> .......



Mehr sag ich dazu nicht!

@TE: Wenn ich ein Kriegertank wäre und mir würde dieses Item vor der Nase einem Jäger zugewiesen werden, ich wäre sofort weg und würde auch nie wieder mitkommen. Was will denn bitte ein Jäger mit Stärke, Def und Dodge? Lediglich die Trefferwertung wäre noch als sinnvoll zu erachten. Und mal ehrlich, wenn der Jäger angepißt ist und den Raid verläßt, oder der Tank... Was ist nun schlimmer?


----------



## Tharinn (29. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Für manche Menschen leider schon!^^ Und es sagt auch viel über den Spieler aus! Dieser Hunter wäre sicher der LETZTE den ich irgendwohin mitnehmen würde!
> Nicht weil ich sauer wäre sondern weil ich ihm einfach nicht viel zutraue und auch das menschliche "Wir" abspreche!
> 
> Ich erklär es mal aus der Sicht eines Kriegertanks:
> ...



Das hast du jetzt aber wunderschön erzählt. Und du meinst, das wäre ein reines Kriegerproblem? Zu deiner Info, diese Stat-Jongliererei kennt jede Charakterklasse, selbstverständlich auch die Hunter. Und, weißt du, wie viele Fernkampfwaffen mit annähernd so viel  dps es im Spiel gibt, und wie oft die dropen? Es sind ganze sechs, die in dem dps-Bereich liegen, und jetzt mach du dem Hunter klar, dass er auf 50 Roh-dps plus auf seiner Hauptwaffe so ohne weiteres verzichten soll, weil ein Krieger es sich beim Stat-Jonglieren ein wenig bequemer machen will!

Ist das in deinen Augen fair?

Wenn es jetzt ein reines Luxusproblem wäre, also, der Jäger vielleicht gerade mal trotz der für Jäger schlechten - aber nicht gänzlich unbrauchbaren! - Stats fünf bis zehn dps gewinnen würde, würd ich auch jeden Jäger kicken, der darauf noch ernsthaft Anspruch erhebt. Aber schau dir die anderen Waffen an, du kommst mit dem Teil, wenn du nur eine 130 dps Waffe hast als Jäger in eine ganz andere Leistungsklasse. Und sag mir nicht, es wäre für den Tank keine Entlastung, wenn er sich nicht mehr so lange den Prüglen der Bosse aussetzen muss, weil sie wegen mehr Schaden früher das zeitliche segnen ... also, immer ein wenig mitdenken, bevor du mit so schwülstigen Kategorien wie dem "menschlichen Wir" anfängst ...


----------



## Bottlewave (29. Juni 2009)

ich denke man sollte den Tanks den vortritt lassen. Die Waffe hat sehr gute Tankstats, und davon gibts nicht viele. Für Jäger dropt weitaus mehr (vor allem weitaus besseres) in nahezu jeder Raidinstanz. Nur wegen ungeduld und 50 dps mehr (je nachdem was der Jäger da vorher an hatte) würde ich ihm das nicht geben, da wie gesagt genug anderes Dropt.

Wäre es jetzt für beide Klassen Best in Slot dann gewinnts natürlich der der die meisten DKP hat...aber so? nicht wirklich...


----------



## blaupause (29. Juni 2009)

Bottlewave schrieb:


> Nur wegen ungeduld und 50 dps



hier gehts um 700dps ^^ seite 1 ftw. rechnung erscheint mir auch ziemlich plausibel


----------



## Hairman (29. Juni 2009)

blaupause schrieb:


> hier gehts um 700dps ^^ seite 1 ftw. rechnung erscheint mir auch ziemlich plausibel



die rechnung ist purer unfug, hab ich aber auf irgend einer einstelligen seite auch schon begründet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orker (29. Juni 2009)

Fello schrieb:


> einfach gucken wer am meisten DKP dafür geboten hat gewinnt



Hunter braucht never stärke und deff.


----------



## Liberiana (29. Juni 2009)

Strappleberry schrieb:


> ich denke dem Tank bringts mehr wenns seine Werte verbessert.
> denn "was ist wichtiger? dass der Hunter 3dps mehr fährt oder der Tank länger am leben bleibt? "
> eindeutig oder.?



Ich habe mir die Rechnung jetzt nicht durchgelesen, werde es aber noch tun,
wenn ich wieder etwas entspannter bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollte der Jäger mit seiner Theorie wirklich Recht haben, dann würde ich den Jägern zustimmen...

Und zu meinem Zitat:
1) Wie er es vorgerechnet hatte waren es 500 dps mehr und nicht nur 3!
2) Dass der Tank durch eine kleine Statsverbesserung am leben bleibt ist eher unwarscheinlich.
Sollte der Tank nicht gerade mit einer 70er Epic oder einer 80er Grünen Schusswaffe herumlaufen
wären die änderungen so gering, dass es kaum ausschlag geben würde! (Vielleicht 10 Ausdauer mehr -> 100 Leben,
vielleicht 20 Verteidigungswertung mehr -> Kaum ausschlag...)


----------



## BimmBamm (29. Juni 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Sollte der Jäger mit seiner Theorie wirklich Recht haben, dann würde ich den Jägern zustimmen...



Welchen Jägern? Kein Jäger, der was auf sich hält, will das Ding haben, weil bis auf einen Stat das Ding nicht zu gebrauchen ist! Es ist ein reines Tank-Item und besser als die "Einstiegswaffe" vom Ingi ( http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=41168 ), mit denen jeder Krieger-Tank herumläuft, bis er seine Grabbelchen auf dieses Teil legen kann - mehr "Relikte" gibt es nämlich meines Wissens nach für den Krieger-Tank nicht!

Jäger brauchen Beweglichkeit, Ausdauer, Crit, Haste, Trefferwertung und AP auf ihrer Main-Waffe. Alles andere ist _kein_ Hunteritem. Da in einem Raid eigentlich immer darauf geachtet werden sollte, daß ein Item der bekommt, für den es designt ist (man ist eine Gemeinschaft und will gemeinschaftlich vorwärts kommen), würfelt kein halbwegs brauchbarer Jäger auf das Teil; da kann er vorrechnen, was er will. 

Bei uns würde so jemand schlicht und ergreifend 'rausfliegen, zumal wir neben mir noch zwei Jäger haben, die sehr laut lachen würden - reife Leistung, dem Tank das einzige "Nebenhand"-Item wegzuwürfeln, das bisher in einer Ini droppt.


----------



## Minastry (29. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte es ihm für DKP einfach gegeben. Um danach zu hören wie sich das TS vor lachen zerreißt, weil ein Range DD tatsächlich so blöd ist und einem Tank seine einzige Range Waffe (oder eine der wenigen) wegnimmt, nebenbei aber auch noch seine DKP zum Fenster rauswirft.

Selbst die Jäger hier lachen doch schon über den.


----------



## locke82 (29. Juni 2009)

ich selber bin auch hunter. und ich spreche da wohl auch für die anderen hunter in meiner gilde: wir würden uns hüten, unserem krieger sowas wegzuwürfeln. ganz klares tankitem. is zwar ne nette rechnung, mag ja auch stimmen, aber allein die stats sind eindeutig.


----------



## Kleiderschrank (29. Juni 2009)

LOL hab nen hunter gespielt und jeder Hunter der auf sowas würfelt is ein noob, das is definitiv eine Tank waffe


----------



## worldscorpio (29. Juni 2009)

ähm

ich hab mir nicht alle beiträge durchgelesen, nur den 2. direkt nach der frage.

1. ich habe schon von anfang an ein style problem mit schusswaffen, deshalb trage ich die auch nicht, es sei denn sie würden mich extrem verbessern.
soweit ich weis droppt in ulduar auch ein bogen, auf den würde ich meine dkp sparen.

2. stärke, ausweichen, verteidigung sind werte die ich meinen hunter nie auf seinen items zumuten werde. ich kann mich noch an den running gag erinnern:
kein tank? dann tankt das pet vom hunter.

also zusammengefasst: eindeutig tank waffe, hunter lasst eure finger davon.


----------



## Angelsilver (29. Juni 2009)

Die Waffe is auf jedenfall  ein Tankteil  , hab sie auch mit meinem Tank ist aber wirklich rein nur für 
die Stats  - kA wann ich die überhaupt mal benutzte habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kenne aus meinen Stammraids bzw. überhaupt auf dem  Server nicht wirklich gute Hunter die das tragen oder drauf würfeln würden  - aber hätte kein problem wenn  ein Hunter drauf würfelt wenn kein Tank mehr need hat ;-)

mfg


----------



## Syrras (29. Juni 2009)

Klarer Fall von Hunterneed...

Erklär deinem Tank er kann  die Kniste nicht haben, so lange der Heiler nicht allen Stoff fürs Petheal EQ abgibt.

Man muss klar Prioritäten setzen und die sind DÄMÄTSCH!!!!

Tanken kann seit dem Patch jeder Idiot, holt euch Druiden, die müssen nicht sooo viel HunterEQ abgreifen bevor sie Crtiimmun sind.

CU

S


----------



## Cypress2308 (29. Juni 2009)

also wenn ich das jetzt so lese denke ich doch glatt das ich als schurke firstneed auf einen dolch machen darf der int & zm hat nur weil da auch crit drauf is ... 

und hunter die mit verteidigunswertung & stärke rumlaufen würde man auf Blackmoore als Noob, Gimp oder Nap bezeichen - krieger hingegen als Krieger *hust*

EDIT : btw mal nen ratschlag an den hunter : lösch deinen char und spiel ne klasse von der du ahnung hast oder mach dir einfach nen dk da fällst du nich auf wenn du die klasse nich beherrscht!!

mfg


----------



## celivar (29. Juni 2009)

Definitiv Tank Item.
Der Jäger hat wohl keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse.


----------



## Drazmodaan (29. Juni 2009)

möchte an dieser Stelle mal die Bemühungen des besagten Hunters hervorheben der den ganzen käse ausgerechnet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon allein deswegen finde ich, sollte er es bekommen - nenn es einfach fleiß/engagement- bonus 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yukaa (29. Juni 2009)

ganz vergessen zu sagen : "hunter haben auf alles need"


----------



## Kiyu_89 (29. Juni 2009)

Da brauch man garnicht erst rumdiskutieren... ganz klares Tank-Item! Gibt genug andere Waffen. Bei euren Huntern ist doch ne Schraube locker.

MfG. kiyu


----------



## Squadleader (29. Juni 2009)

so wie er das ausgerechnet hat stimmt das ned ganz da er die crit chance ned berücksichtigt die er von fernkampfwaffen bekommt die für hunter gedacht sind.

das ist eine der wenigen tank fernkampf waffen und mal im ernst wenn der tank angefressen ist und raidleaved habt ihr eher ein problem als wenn ein dd leaved


----------



## Baloron (29. Juni 2009)

1. Bin Hunter
2. Er hat Recht, es ist ein Tankitem!
3. Close


----------



## madmurdock (29. Juni 2009)

Die Waffe sollte wie die Ingiwaffe auf das Tempo 2.0 gesetzt werden. Dann würd sich das leidige Thema erübrigen. Ich würd als Hunter nicht drauf würfeln btw.


----------



## Désann (29. Juni 2009)

Aber sowas von Tank Item, bin selber tank und wenn mir da ein Hunter erzählen will er hat firstneed würd ich den nur noch auslachen.


----------



## Frozo (29. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sehr gut!! Das sagt schon alles aus
@ 1#: Bite nicht so kompliziert klar habe schule abgeschlossen aber boa.... 
Hier zum mitschreiben: Tank bietet x DKP
Hunter bietet x+x DKP
Schlussfolgerung
Item geht an hunter...
War das denn so schwer??


----------



## Fluti (29. Juni 2009)

Wenn es keiner braucht und der Jäger eine schlechtere Waffe hat, warum soll er dann nicht darauf würfeln.


----------



## Kidgun (29. Juni 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt nich die 18 seiten durchgelesen aber ich geb auch mal meinen senf dazu

bei mir in der gilde läuft auch ein hunter mit der waffe rum
warum?
kein tank hatte need und der hunter hatte noch ne naxx 10er waffe und ja er macht ordentlich mehr dps

von den stats her ist es eine tank waffe wenn ein hunter dadurch eine dermaßen große verbesserung (naxx 10er-ulduar 25) schafft kann der hunter nett fragen es erläutern oder die tanks haben die waffe schon / brauchen sie nich weils pala´s dk´s dudu´s sind

also auch wenn ein hunter mehr dps macht finde ich das diese waffe eine eindeutige tank waffe ist und es gibt genug andere hunterwaffen noch in ulduar


----------



## Fizzlebrix (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich spiele selbst einen Jäger und bin auch Klassensprecher bei uns im Raid.
Das Ding ist eine Fernkampfwaffe und somit für Jäger natürlich nutzbar und unter Umständen ist sie vielleicht sogar besser, als die bisherige Waffe eines Jägers. 
Bei uns im Raid gilt ebenfalls, wer die DKP hat, darf Need anmelden.

Mal ganz abgesehen:
Die Werte dieser Waffe sind für einen Jäger absolute scheisse. Es gibt genügend Waffen in Ulduar, die genau auf Jäger zugeschnitten sind und diese werden sicher auch irgendwann droppen. 
Die Werte der Waffe sind 100% auf einen Tank zugeschnitten und daher sollte sie auch unbedingt an einen Tank gehen.

Den Jäger, der darauf 1. Need anmeldet, würde  ich aus dem Raid entfernen, da er offensichtlich ein Egoist is und sich selbst vor den Erfolg des ganzen Raids stellt. Ausserdem hat er wahrscheinlich eh keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse.

MfG


----------



## Frozo (29. Juni 2009)

Fizzlebrix schrieb:


> Also ich spiele selbst einen Jäger und bin auch Klassensprecher bei uns im Raid.
> Das Ding ist eine Fernkampfwaffe und somit für Jäger natürlich nutzbar und unter Umständen ist sie vielleicht sogar besser, als die bisherige Waffe eines Jägers.
> Bei uns im Raid gilt ebenfalls, wer die DKP hat, darf Need anmelden.
> 
> ...


Sehr gut^^


----------



## Pamela1 (29. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?



Krieger tragen das Schild in der Offhand und die Waffe im Nebenslot ^^ Aber erstmal meckern...


----------



## Frozo (29. Juni 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Krieger tragen das Schild in der Offhand und die Waffe im Nebenslot ^^ Aber erstmal meckern...


da gibts wieder mal nur eins..
*FACEPALM*!!!!!!
Wie kann man nur... *kopf schüttel*


----------



## Frozo (29. Juni 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Khimura (29. Juni 2009)

Fizzlebrix schrieb:


> Also ich spiele selbst einen Jäger und bin auch Klassensprecher bei uns im Raid.
> Das Ding ist eine Fernkampfwaffe und somit für Jäger natürlich nutzbar und unter Umständen ist sie vielleicht sogar besser, als die bisherige Waffe eines Jägers.
> Bei uns im Raid gilt ebenfalls, wer die DKP hat, darf Need anmelden.
> 
> ...




Sign


----------



## Thornbearer (29. Juni 2009)

Wer Razorscale legen kann, kann auch Kologarn legen, somit hat er die Möglichkeit, an eine "richtige" Hunterwaffe zu kommen.

Klar kann das Ding ein Upgrade sein, aber niemalsnienicht als First-Need! Maximal, aber auch nur maximal im allerübelstäußersten Notfall, und auch nur dann,wenn kein Tank das Teil braucht, könnt er drauf würfeln.


----------



## madmurdock (30. Juni 2009)

Darkbartleby schrieb:


> äh, auf drogen oder noch nicht richtig wach?



Solche Leute wie Graywolf verdienen keine Beachtung.. Null Ahung haben, aber seinen Senf zu geben. Fast schon wie n CDU Politiker, der was über Kinderpornos und PC Spiele sagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzem für dich - Graywolf - noch eine kleine Erklärung.

Jede Klasse, egal ob Krieger, Magier, Hunter oder andere haben einen Slot für Fernkampfwaffen. Bei manchen Klassen wie den Druidien ist dies ein Relikt, bei den Jägern ein Bogen und den Magiern ein Zauberstab. Hauptsächlich dienen die Teile (ausser beim Hunter) generell als Statsträger. Da auf der besagten Fernkampfwaffe EINDEUTIG Defstats vorhanden sind, ergo für Krieger gut, jedoch die Waffengeschwindigkeit und die DPS Zahl ziemlich brauchbar für Hunter ist, entflammt halt diese Diskussion, da trotz der miesen Statswerte der Hunter einen enormen DPS Boost als Marksman erhalten würde.

@Noch mal an den TE: Der Hunter soll gefaelligst seine Ruhe geben. Es ist ja nicht so, dass es noch andere Waffen in der Ini mit gleicher DPS Zahl, allerdings mit viel besseren Stats gibt.

Falls der Hunter es dennoch nicht einsieht, mache ihn darauf aufmerksam, dass Die Fernkampfwaffen auch von Schurken und MS/Fury Warris genutzt werden können, die ja auch einen gewissen DKP Pool haben... ;| Er wird sich bestimmt freuen, wenn "Tränen der Sirene" an einen Schurken anstatt an ihn geht..

madmurdock.


----------



## ZangoMango (30. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?
> Ein Item hat nicht nur die Funktion durch die Stats den Char zu stärken. Es soll auch Items geben die eine aktive Gebrauchsfunktion haben. Und ein Tank kann sie klaro nur als Schmuckstück auf dem Rücken tragen. Mehr nicht!
> Ok. Wenn der Tank alleine unterwegs ist und sich mal ebend einen Mop pullen will mag das Teil ja noch ne Sinnvolle Funktion haben. Doch in einer Gruppe hat ein Tank mit einer Fernkampfwaffe keinen deutlichen Gewinn für die Gruppe.



Zur Erklärung:
Tank: Waffenhand= Waffe
         Schildhand= Schild
         Fernwaffe= was gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (30. Juni 2009)

Viel mühe gemacht mit dem Thread.. Aber eigentlich gibt es nur eine kurze aber ganaue Antowrt...

NEIN


----------



## Tharinn (30. Juni 2009)

Rantja schrieb:


> Mehr sag ich dazu nicht!
> 
> @TE: Wenn ich ein Kriegertank wäre und mir würde dieses Item vor der Nase einem Jäger zugewiesen werden, ich wäre sofort weg und würde auch nie wieder mitkommen. Was will denn bitte ein Jäger mit Stärke, Def und Dodge? Lediglich die Trefferwertung wäre noch als sinnvoll zu erachten. Und mal ehrlich, wenn der Jäger angepißt ist und den Raid verläßt, oder der Tank... Was ist nun schlimmer?



Ehrlich? Ein Tank, der dermaßen dreist zu erpressen versucht wäre der nächste, der fliegt. So ja nun nicht! Und, den wichtigsten Stat auf der Waffe hast du wohl wissend unterschlagen. 187 dps. Hast du mal geschaut, wie viele Waffen im Spiel diesen für den Jäger wichtigsten Stat auch nur annähernd erreichen? Nimm mal das Gewehr von Kel aus Naxx25 weg (Wer das hat und auf diese Wumme würfelt hat eh nen Sockenschuss!), dann hat die nächst schlechtere Waffe 40 Roh-dps weniger - und jetzt sag du mir, was du von einem DD halten würdest, der freiwillig auf eine Waffe verzichtet, die ihm knapp ein Drittel mehr Grundschaden auf seine Hauptangriffe bringen würde. Es wird als selbstverständlich erachtet, das man als Jäger bei Dolchen und Schwertern Schurken und Off-Kriegern den Vortritt lässt, schließlich sind das deren Hauptwaffen, für uns wären das "nur" Stat-Träger ... und jetzt, wo es sich um die Hauptwaffe der Jägers handelt, da soll die Funktion als Stat-Träger auf einmal den Vorrang bekommen? Erinnert mich irgendwie an das Vorgehen der Gilde, die im Sonnenbrunnenplateau den legendären Bogen bei zwei anwesenden Jägern einem Schurken zugewiesen hat ... ;( 

Mich nervt daran vor allem, dass Blizz überhaupt solche Waffen ins Spiel bringt. Schon klar, dass Krieger und Schurken nen netten Stat-Träger immer gerne sehen, aber, wenn man dem 100 dps weniger geben würde, wäre er für die sicher nicht weniger interessant, aber kein Jäger würde den Plunder mehr anschauen ... aber offensichtlich ist ja solches Streitpotential gewollt ...


----------



## KeineGeige (30. Juni 2009)

Sehr interessant, wie lange dieser Fred am Leben bleibt, und wie die Meinungen Pro und Kontra gehen.

Letztendlich ist dies, durch die vorhandenen Stats, eine Tankwaffe. Und allein dadurch hat der Jäger: kein Firstneed. 
Punkt. Diskussion beendet. 
Wenn er dies nicht akzeptieren will, dann wurde ihm wahrscheinlich eine gute Klassenwaffe weggerollt, und fährt jetzt deshalb den Ego-Trip. Allerdings ist dies in einem Stammraid ziemlich beknackt, weil er sicher sein kann, dass er seine Waffe bekommen wird. 

Und was die DPS-Maximierung anbelangt: es gibt Waffen mit gleichem Item-Level, gleicher DPS-Zahl, ohne Def-Stats, mit Off-Stats. Und auf diese kann der Jäger würfeln und hat Firstneed. Also läuft die Argumentation, dass es ein Hunteritem ist insoweit ins Leere, weil es Waffen mit Jägerstats gibt (die durch die Stats seine DPS sogar noch mehr pushen). 
Weiterhin wird der Jäger, wie bereits angesprochen, diese Waffe sehr schnell wieder austauschen, um an die (besseren) Stats der Anderen zu kommen. Deshalb: kein Firstneed.

Mein Tipp: Gib sie dem Jäger, wenn alle Schutz-Krieger bedient. Aber sehr wahrscheinlich hat er bis dahin eine bessere Waffe. 


Als Argumentationshilfe: 
Bestes Slot-Item für Schutz-Krieger vs. kurzfristiges Item bei Jäger.
(Nutzung mindestens bis zum nächsten Patch vs. (wahrscheinliche) Nutzung bis zum nächsten Run.)
Stats nützen der Skillung vs. Stats sind für das, wo die Sonne selten hinscheint.
Langfristiger Raidnutzen vs. kurzfristiger Raidnutzen.


Gruß


(Und ein /lol an deinen Jäger. 1k mehr-DPS durch den Austausch eines Items mit gerade mal 19 Item-Level mehr und er wird nicht stutzig?)


----------



## Liquidlake (30. Juni 2009)

echt ernüchternd wie hier viele kommentieren, gucken kurz auf die stats sehen verteidigungswertung/stärke und einzig und allein daraufhin schreit 95% hier: tank item
wahrscheinlich weil die meisten zu faul sind überhaupt mal die berechnungen durchzulesen oder sich mal selbst gedanken drüber zu machen..

der nächste argumentiert das der sv hunter ja in seinen hauptfähigkeiten nur schaden verlieren würde da die hauptangriffe nicht mit waffenschaden skalieren, dabei wird garnicht beachtet das der besagte hunter angab mit dem item auf treffsicherheit zu skillen.

Sicherlich sind die stats im grunde nicht für hunter geeignet, aber man sollte bedenken das auf anderen "guten hunter waffen" diese besagten "hunter-stats" nicht grad im übermaß drauf sind.. meine eigene (Entsandter der Sterblichkeit ) besitzt grade mal etwa 100 angriffskraft und ein wenig crit.. das durch den erhöten waffenschaden trotz des verzichts auf das bissl beweglichkeit etc eine verbesserung denkbar ist halte ich daher für durchaus gerechtfertigt.

Sicher gibt es in ulduar genug andere waffen die fürn hunter besser geeignet währen, aber diese anderen sind nicht so leicht zu bekommen wie diese und von daher kann es auch gut sein das der hunter sie sofern sich seine berechnungen bewahrheiten diese auch eine weile tragen wird..

Da macht sich jemand mal gedanken und erntet von den meisten hier nur "ego hunter" "kickt ihn aus dem raid".. etc.. ich weiß ja nicht wieviele von den leuten sich überhaupt mal wirkliche gedanken in solch einer form gemacht hat.. 

Aber klar, nur noob hunter setzn sich hin und fangen an outputs zu berechnen.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (30. Juni 2009)

Liquidlake schrieb:


> echt ernüchternd wie hier viele kommentieren, gucken kurz auf die stats sehen verteidigungswertung/stärke und einzig und allein daraufhin schreit 95% hier: tank item
> ......



Ganz genau und 95% aller WoW-Spieler würden dem auch zustimmen, ich denke, selbst Blizzard würde bestätigen, dass die Waffe für einen Krieger geschaffen wurde. Ob diese Waffe für einen Jäger sinnig wäre, ist an der Stelle zweitrangig. 

Erst die Krieger, dann der Jäger!!! Da braucht man nichtmal diskutieren. Frage an TE? Was für eine komische Gilde seid ihr, dass Ihr da 3 Wochen drüber diskutiert? Ihr habt nicht wirklich nen Plan, oder?

Wenn man fragen darf, der Jäger macht unglaubliche 2k DPS? pullt sinnlos Gruppen? Ist ein Wipe-Garant? 
Solche Vorurteile entstehen, bei so einem Verhalten....


----------



## Hairman (30. Juni 2009)

Liquidlake schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich weil die meisten zu faul sind überhaupt mal die berechnungen durchzulesen oder sich mal selbst gedanken drüber zu machen..


wer in seinen Berechnungen falsche Formeln verwendet und am Ende noch dividiert statt multipliziert, sollte keine großen Erwartungen in seine Ergebnisse haben.



> der nächste argumentiert das der sv hunter ja in seinen hauptfähigkeiten nur schaden verlieren würde da die hauptangriffe nicht mit waffenschaden skalieren, dabei wird garnicht beachtet das der besagte hunter angab mit dem item auf treffsicherheit zu skillen.


Sollte er das machen, dann verliert er durch die Skalierung von MM auf seinem Gearstand wahrscheinlich noch mehr Dmg als er durch die Waffe gewinnen würde.



> Sicher gibt es in ulduar genug andere waffen die fürn hunter besser geeignet währen, aber diese anderen sind nicht so leicht zu bekommen wie diese und von daher kann es auch gut sein das der hunter sie sofern sich seine berechnungen bewahrheiten diese auch eine weile tragen wird..


Kologarn ist nicht wirklich weit entfernt und genau wie diverse 10er Bosse (ich behaupte auch XT 10er HM) sogar random legbar. Eine halbwegs eingespielte Gruppe wird keine Probleme haben, bis zu Kologarn zu kommen und diesen auch zu legen.



> Da macht sich jemand mal gedanken und erntet von den meisten hier nur "ego hunter" "kickt ihn aus dem raid".. etc.. ich weiß ja nicht wieviele von den leuten sich überhaupt mal wirkliche gedanken in solch einer form gemacht hat..


Gedanken machen ist gut. Aber wenn dann bitte, wie man den Raid verbessern kann, und nicht nur sich selber.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

Fizzlebrix schrieb:


> Also ich spiele selbst einen Jäger und bin auch Klassensprecher bei uns im Raid.
> Das Ding ist eine Fernkampfwaffe und somit für Jäger natürlich nutzbar und unter Umständen ist sie vielleicht sogar besser, als die bisherige Waffe eines Jägers.
> Bei uns im Raid gilt ebenfalls, wer die DKP hat, darf Need anmelden.
> 
> ...


sehr schön ein wahres wort!!!


----------



## Ælenaya (30. Juni 2009)

Buerzel schrieb:


> Wer die meisten DKP hat bekommt das Item.


Wer spielt bitte heute noch mit DKP?    Mit einer anständigen Gruppe, und damit mein ich zu 99% die eigene Gilde) brauchste kein dkp-system mehr....  



GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?
> Ein Item hat nicht nur die Funktion durch die Stats den Char zu stärken. Es soll auch Items geben die eine aktive Gebrauchsfunktion haben. Und ein Tank kann sie klaro nur als Schmuckstück auf dem Rücken tragen. Mehr nicht!
> Ok. Wenn der Tank alleine unterwegs ist und sich mal ebend einen Mop pullen will mag das Teil ja noch ne Sinnvolle Funktion haben. Doch in einer Gruppe hat ein Tank mit einer Fernkampfwaffe keinen deutlichen Gewinn für die Gruppe.


Ich Weiss ja nicht, ob du die Stats der waffe gelesen hast....
*
Verteidigungswertung*, *Ausweichwertung*
Wenn ein Hunter die Stats braucht, dann warscheinlich nur, um der Rüstung des Tanks auszuweichen, die der ihm hinterher schmeisst, oder um nicht zu sehr verprügelt zu werden, wenn der Tank ihn doch noch erwischt.....


Zum Thema:
meiner meinung ein klares Tank-Item (Krieger-Tank)....
also haben Hunter dafür einfach mal kein Anrecht und sollten mal ganz schnell die Finger weg lassen....

MFG


----------



## Vilar (30. Juni 2009)

Sofern Tank kein need mehr hat könnte der Jäger bei uns drum würfeln bzw. Dkp setzen, ansonsten gibts dafür keine Diskussion. Das sind Tankstats und somit wird auch nen Tank bevorzugt behandelt auch wenn der Jäger "drölftausend" dps mehr machen würde.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (30. Juni 2009)

Also wenn der Hunter das Teil immernoch haben will, ich als Tank würds ihm geben, dafür aber verlangen das die nächste offwaffe auf die er need hat an mich geht...
Ich versteh nicht was in nem gehirn eines Hunters vorgehen muss das er auf so ne Tankwumme Firstneed anrecht haben will. Die Mehrzahl der Stats ist Tank, ergo Tankitem und somit nur an den hunter auszugeben wenn keiner mehr richtigen Firstneed hat.


----------



## GAJR (30. Juni 2009)

Hat der Jäger einen Anspruch auf diese Waffe?
Nein.

Wieso?
Need auf einen Gegenstand hat der, der ihn auch...tataa...wirklich braucht.

Wer braucht einen Gegenstand?
Der, dem die Stats wirklich was bringen. Korrektur: Der, dem ALLE Stats wirklich was bringen.
Wofür ein Jäger Verteidigung und Ausweichen braucht will mir da nicht so recht einleuchten.

Ein Krieger käme ja auch niemals auf die Idee auf ein Plattenteil mit Intelligenz drauf Firstneed anzumelden, selbst wenn andere Stats darauf besser sind als die von seinem momentanen Equip-Teil.


----------



## Syrras (30. Juni 2009)

Ist das cool, mit DKP Überhang Funktionsfirstneed aushebeln...

Nix MT1 und Mainheal equippen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zadius (30. Juni 2009)

sollte  ein tank unterwegs sein und die hunter oder jede andere Klasse würfelt bedarf auf
tankwaffen... 
ohoh ich glaube das würde zum aufruhr aller kriegertanks führen...

Das mit der Schusswaffe sehe ich so: Vertw und Ausweichen -> tankwaffe
Warum? Naja überlegt mal am bsp hunter:
Wenn er auf eine Schusswaffe würfeln darf mit vertw und ausweichen, darf
er dann auch auf tankschwerter würfel weil sie mehr dps und stats haben
ungeachtete der tankstats? wie z.b. Titanenwache?
Darf ein Krieger dann auch auf bessere Schilder würfeln die int haben?
Darf ein offkrieger auf 2h Waffen würfeln die hunterstats haben (ok streitpunkt, aber ich machs nicht)?
Das könnte so ewig weitergehen -> achtete auf stats nicht dps!

gruss
zadius


----------



## Hairman (30. Juni 2009)

yeeeha!
Seite 20 in einem epic failthread.


----------



## Seacore (30. Juni 2009)

Zadius schrieb:


> Darf ein offkrieger auf 2h Waffen würfeln die hunterstats haben (ok streitpunkt, aber ich machs nicht)?


es gibt einfach zu wenig Kriegeroffwaffen, ergo darf er


----------



## Crystalite (30. Juni 2009)

Hui, ich liebe diesen thread!

Wie ist die Geschichte denn nun ausgegangen?


----------



## Hairman (30. Juni 2009)

Im Idealfall so, dass die Wumme nie gedroppt ist, Kologarn im Dreck liegt und der Krieger eine 24-seitige Abhandlung schreibt, warum ihn die dort droppende Hunter-Gun am meisten verstärkt.


----------



## Blackdevil1708 (30. Juni 2009)

Also, der Hunter der meint das is ein Hunteritem, sollte ma schnell in die charakterauswahl gehn und schleunigst, char löschen drücken oder den Vorbesitzer fragen von dem er den Char bei Ebay gekauft hat, was will ein hunter mit DEFWert. was will ein Hunter mit Stärke?? Ein Hunter brauch z.B. Beweglichkeit, Angriffskraft, die wiederum aus Beweglichkeit kommt. L2P


----------



## Yiraja (30. Juni 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Im Idealfall so, dass die Wumme nie gedroppt ist, Kologarn im Dreck liegt und der Krieger eine 24-seitige Abhandlung schreibt, warum ihn die dort droppende Hunter-Gun am meisten verstärkt.




xD jo so isses ausgegangen der tank hat eben seinen doktor in wowologie fachbereich itemdropp gemacht ^^


----------



## DoofDilla (30. Juni 2009)

20 Seiten Diskussion wegen so eines Drecks? Quo Vadis? ......


----------



## Murkx (30. Juni 2009)

Also gleich zu Anfang: Der hunter sollte unbedingt eine Waffe mit Sockel nehmen - am besten 2 - dort mal richtig INT reinsockeln (am besten auch in alle anderen Sockel viel INT rein) - vielleicht hilft das einige Dinge in diesem Spiel besser zu verstehen. 

Übel ist das einerseits der Hunter keinen Plan von den Stats im Spiel hat - scheinbar aber auch nicht der der die Loots zuweist. 
Lest mal die Buffed-Klassenforen - da wird euch vielleicht einiges klar. 

Nicht das der Hunter später auf HealItems würfelt weil sich das auf die Heilung über Verbände auswirkt - ich wäre hier ganz klar für mehr Crit - OMG ROFL


----------



## kurnthewar (30. Juni 2009)

mir ist da grat zu dem loot fraed auch noch eingefallen.

darf ein hunter auf items mit zm würfeln ?

weil die zm wäre ja gut für den arkanen schuss ?


----------



## Rangekiller (30. Juni 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> mir ist da grat zu dem loot fraed auch noch eingefallen.
> 
> darf ein hunter auf items mit zm würfeln ?
> 
> weil die zm wäre ja gut für den arkanen schuss ?




nein das wrud schon lang geändert
arkanschuss basiert jetzt auch auf AP


----------



## La Saint (30. Juni 2009)

Ist doch egal. Wenn Tanks auf Fernkampfwaffen würfeln, dann würfel ich eben auf Zweihandschwerter und Dolche.

cu
Lasaint
Jägerin


----------



## Syrras (30. Juni 2009)

Würd auch gern erfahren wie es ausgegangen ist...

Haben sie sich drum duelliert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

La schrieb:


> Ist doch egal. Wenn Tanks auf Fernkampfwaffen würfeln, dann würfel ich eben auf Zweihandschwerter und Dolche.
> 
> cu
> Lasaint
> Jägerin


haha, wieder ein fall von ebay-hunter


----------



## _Raziel_ (30. Juni 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> Das Item um welches sich die letzten 3 Wochen eine endlose Diskussion entbrannt hat, bei uns im G-Forum, heisst "Veranus' Bann" eine Schusswaffe die folgende Stats hat:
> 
> 401-684   Tempo 2,90
> (187,1 Schaden pro Sekunde)
> ...


Momentane Höchstraids sind 25er. Davon werden max. 3 tankende Spieler gebraucht. Auch wenns persönlich komisch wäre, 3 Kriegertanks mitzunehmen, sind es max. 3 Kriegertanks.

Die Waffe hat Stärke (Krieger), Ausdauer (Krieger und Jäger SV), Verteidigungswertung (Krieger), Trefferwertung (Krieger und Jäger) und Ausweichwertung (Krieger und Jäger PvP) und ist somit (trotz 187,1 DPS) eindeutig eher für den Tankkrieger geeignet.

Danach würd ichs nem Jäger (wegen dem Theorycrafting im ersten Post) geben und erst danach nem Krieger mit 2. Deffskillung.

Aber eben. Nur meine Meinung.

Ps'
Theorycrafting wie im ersten Post vom Jäger ist niemals Zeitverschwendung, sondern zeigt, dass sich Leute ernsthaft mit ihren Klassen beschäftigen.


----------



## Stevesteel (30. Juni 2009)

@TE: poste doch mal den Ausgang der Geschichte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoK (30. Juni 2009)

brauch mir das alles garnich durchlesen ^^ 
is stärke drauf.. brauch das ein hunter ? denke nich.....
verteidigung ??? 
naja ich weiß ja nich....
würd mir nen hunter das als tank wegwürfeln... könnte sich der raid nen neuen tank suchen...


----------



## kurnthewar (30. Juni 2009)

> nein das wrud schon lang geändert
> arkanschuss basiert jetzt auch auf AP



ach so ein mist wieder ein hunter item weniger.


----------



## Syrras (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn der Hunter Disser ist hat er trotzdem firstneed... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (30. Juni 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Die Waffe hat Stärke (Krieger), Ausdauer (Krieger und Jäger SV), Verteidigungswertung (Krieger), Trefferwertung (Krieger und Jäger) und Ausweichwertung (Krieger und Jäger PvP) und ist somit (trotz 187,1 DPS) eindeutig eher für den Tankkrieger geeignet.


Bei Fernkampfwaffen zählt nur der Damage, alles andere ist egal. An allem anderen kann der Jäger schrauben um mehr Damage herauszuholen, egal ob Rüstung, Schmuck oder Verzauberungen. Nicht aber bei der Waffe. Und wenn die Waffe +30 auf Kochen und +500 auf Zaubermacht hätte, es bleibt trotzdem ein Jägerteil. Es gibt sicher genügend andere Methoden für einen Tank um Verteidigungs- und Ausweichwertung zu pushen, aber keine für einen Jäger mehr Damage zu machen.

cu
Lasaint
Jägerin


----------



## Grotuk (30. Juni 2009)

Also na klar ist die waffe primär ne Tankwaffe. Aber wenn euer Jäger noch mit ner Knarr rumläuft die 30 dps weniger hat dann ist die waffe dem Jäger zu geben. Der Krieger nutzt die Knarre nur zum antanken der Jäger um DPs zu fahren. Also ist ja wohl der Jäger mehr als klar im recht oda???


----------



## StrangeFabs (30. Juni 2009)

La schrieb:


> Bei Fernkampfwaffen zählt nur der Damage, alles andere ist egal. An allem anderen kann der Jäger schrauben um mehr Damage herauszuholen, egal ob Rüstung, Schmuck oder Verzauberungen. Nicht aber bei der Waffe. Und wenn die Waffe +30 auf Kochen und +500 auf Zaubermacht hätte, es bleibt trotzdem ein Jägerteil. Es gibt sicher genügend andere Methoden für einen Tank um Verteidigungs- und Ausweichwertung zu pushen, aber keine für einen Jäger mehr Damage zu machen.
> 
> cu
> Lasaint
> Jägerin


Ach und der Tank bekommt dafür morgen die Platte mit +90 Int und +120 Sta weil da ja mehr Sta drauf ist als auf seiner jetzigen und er ja die Sta braucht und ein heiler nicht, der soll eh keinen schaden kriegen...?


----------



## Arcandaa (30. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Schusswaffe immer noch ein Item für einen Fernkämpfer und somit ein nützliches Teil für einen Jäger.
> Was will bitte ein Tank mit einer Schusswaffe? Ein Tank sollte ein Schild tragen.
> Was will ein Tank auch mit einem Ballermann? Sich dahinter verstecken? Oder wie?
> Ein Item hat nicht nur die Funktion durch die Stats den Char zu stärken. Es soll auch Items geben die eine aktive Gebrauchsfunktion haben. Und ein Tank kann sie klaro nur als Schmuckstück auf dem Rücken tragen. Mehr nicht!
> Ok. Wenn der Tank alleine unterwegs ist und sich mal ebend einen Mop pullen will mag das Teil ja noch ne Sinnvolle Funktion haben. Doch in einer Gruppe hat ein Tank mit einer Fernkampfwaffe keinen deutlichen Gewinn für die Gruppe.



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal ..... . Zum TE: Lass beide Klassen mitbieten. Wer die meisten Punkte hat bekommt es.


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Juni 2009)

tank item und fertig -.-

das man da überhaupt drüber reden muss, wenn er mir das wegwürfeln würde, dann hätte er demnächst bei jeder "echten" jäger waffe nen würfel konkurrent für mein arms-warri equip -.-

wie mein vorposter schon sagte, die waffe hat mal genau 0 stats fürn jäger, damit ist das thema in meinen augen vom tisch


----------



## Headsick (30. Juni 2009)

Ich liebe diese Community...lol 21 Seiten (fast) sinnlose Unterhaltung...was besseres gibts nur im Privatfernsehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> das man da überhaupt drüber reden muss, wenn er mir das wegwürfeln würde, dann hätte er demnächst bei jeder "echten" jäger waffe nen würfel konkurrent für mein arms-warri equip -.-



Japp, ganz genau!!


----------



## kurnthewar (30. Juni 2009)

> Ich liebe diese Community...lol 21 Seiten (fast) sinnlose Unterhaltung...was besseres gibts nur im Privatfernsehen



jup also weita 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onehîtter-Destromath (30. Juni 2009)

Omg, was das fürn noob Hunter? Im Raid sofort instant kick. Wäre so einer in meiner Gilde würd ich den sofort rausschmeisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Eindeutig Tank Item.


----------



## Grotuk (30. Juni 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> tank item und fertig -.-
> 
> das man da überhaupt drüber reden muss, wenn er mir das wegwürfeln würde, dann hätte er demnächst bei jeder "echten" jäger waffe nen würfel konkurrent für mein arms-warri equip -.-
> 
> wie mein vorposter schon sagte, die waffe hat mal genau 0 stats fürn jäger, damit ist das thema in meinen augen vom tisch


Erzähl keinen Blödsinn die Waffe hat genau eine Stat für dne Jäger und das ist die wichtigste für dne Jäger. DPS!!!!!! Und solange der Jäger keine Bessere Waffe hat ist eine Fernkampwaffe primär ein Jägeritem und erst sekundär ein Tankitem. Für ein Jäger ist DPs nun mal sein ein und alles währen de rTank die Knarre allenfalls zum antanken nutz und ein wenig von den werten profitiert. Das profitieren ist hier aber im bereich von 0,xx % verteidigungswertung anzusiedeln. Während der Jäger durch die Knarre ein paar 100 DPs mehr fährt. Und ich glaub kaum der betreffende Tank so schlecht gestufft ist das er nu unbedingt auf die paar krötigen Proztente Verteidigung angewiesen ist.


----------



## immortal15 (30. Juni 2009)

deff und ausweichwertung , stärke und ausdauer .....tank item ....gibt besseres für hunter


----------



## Lintflas (30. Juni 2009)

Die Schußwaffe ist eindeutig KEINE Jäger-Waffe!
Falls aber die Waffe des Jägers tausendmal schlechter als die Schußwaffe ist, dann kann man den Bedarf
im Einzelfall ausdiskutieren.
Es ist ganz klar eine Tank-Waffe, auf die normalerweise jeder halbwegs intelligente Jäger zugunsten
des Tanks verzichtet, da er demnächst eh eine tausendmal bessere Fern-Waffe bekommt.

Ansonsten rate ich Dir, deinen Bedarf auf Items in Zukunft vorher mit den entsprechenden Leuten abzusprechen,
damit es keine "Mißverständnisse" gibt.


----------



## immortal15 (30. Juni 2009)

zum glück haben wir alle hunter aus unserer uldaur stamm grp verbannt da sie immr auf fast alles need gemacht haben ^^


----------



## Grotuk (30. Juni 2009)

immortal15 schrieb:


> deff und ausweichwertung , stärke und ausdauer .....tank item ....gibt besseres für hunter


Klar gibts besseres. Wenn der Hunter aber nix besseres hat ist das erst mal ne Hunterwaffe. Und ich möchte hier die Tanks auch mal daran erinnern das ihre ganze Verteidigung nix bringt wenn nicht hinter ihnen genug DPS gefahren wird. also denk ich als Tank doch 3 mal nach und geb das Teil lieber erstmal den Jäger der ne shclechtere Knarre hab und hol mir die Waffe dann beim nächsten mal. Macht der Jäger mehr DPs muss ich als TTank weniger einstecken. So überlegt man und nicht boah geil nur Tankstats mein mein meins. So einen Tank würd ich als Gilde allein raiden lassen. Oder am besten gleich kicken.


----------



## kurnthewar (30. Juni 2009)

> Erzähl keinen Blödsinn die Waffe hat genau eine Stat für dne Jäger und das ist die wichtigste für dne Jäger. DPS!!!!!! Und solange der Jäger keine Bessere Waffe hat ist eine Fernkampwaffe primär ein Jägeritem und erst sekundär ein Tankitem. Für ein Jäger ist DPs nun mal sein ein und alles währen de rTank die Knarre allenfalls zum antanken nutz und ein wenig von den werten profitiert. Das profitieren ist hier aber im bereich von 0,xx % verteidigungswertung anzusiedeln. Während der Jäger durch die Knarre ein paar 100 DPs mehr fährt. Und ich glaub kaum der betreffende Tank so schlecht gestufft ist das er nu unbedingt auf die paar krötigen Proztente Verteidigung angewiesen ist.




genau die stats für jäger:

verteidigung ist ein wert wo der jäger kaum drauf verzichten kann.

ausdauer hui da das hört sich nach dps an.


gehts noch vergleich mal die waffen und erzähle mir dann das beide für nen jäger sind !

DAS IST KEINE HUNTER WAFFE WAFFE 1

DAS MEIN LIEBER IST EINE HUNTER WAFFE WAFFE 2 oder die WAFFE 3


oder tankt dein hunter die ulduar bosse ?


----------



## Grotuk (30. Juni 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> genau die stats für jäger:
> 
> verteidigung ist ein wert wo der jäger kaum drauf verzichten kann.
> 
> ...



Hergott es geht um den Schaden. Und wenn de mal realistisch bist sind wir Hunter in Naxx shcon total beschissen weggekommen. In Ulduar droppen endlich mal ne vernüftige Anzahl an Knarren. Und bis ne Hunterknarre dropt ist erst mal die tankwaffe primärwaffe. Und nein mein Hutner tankt nicht aber wenn der Tank so ultradringend auf die paar mickrigen Prozentpunkte angewiesen ist dann ist der Tank im allgemeinen vieleicht etwas zu schlecht ausgestattet? Dps kriegt ein Hunter nunmal Primär von seiner Knarre her. Während der Tank verteidigung und Leben von allen Werten zieht. Wie gesagt der Hunter profitert von der DPS de rWaffe weitaus mehr als der Tank von den Stats. Das ist faktum und nur Egotanks können das leugnen.


----------



## PewPew_oO (30. Juni 2009)

Oh mein Gott...

Das ein Hunter die Waffe nicht brauchen kann ist genauso unsinnig, wie ihr PvEler alle behauptet, im PvP brauche man keine Trefferwertung... (Als Heilschamane z. B. 6%)


----------



## Odix84 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte es dem Tank gegeben!

genau das gleiche Problem hätten fast wir auch gehabt, kann also aus Erfahrung reden.

Begründung:

Die Waffe mag vielleicht noch viel besser sein als das Zeugs was in Naxx usw. droppt, und der Hunter fühlt sich mit seinen Rechnungen erstmal bestätigt, weil die ja von den Stats mehr her DPS bringt als das was er bis jetzt hat. Nun ist es aber so, daß die Schusswaffe Def-Tank Stat`s hat und soweit ich weis kaum etwas besseres gibt für nen Def-Tank.

Folgendes wäre fast auch bei uns passiert. Der Hunter wollte die Schusswaffe, weil die ja erstmal besser ist , hätte diese aber nach kürzester Zeit gegen eine 10er Hardmode Schusswaffe getauscht kA welche, jedoch hätte er die "Tank-Waffe" eh weggehauen. Was macht es für einen Sinn? Der Tank stände jetzt ohne Schusswaffe da und der Hunter mit einer für ihn besseren. Da hätte euer Hunter auch mal warten können. Da kann er rechnen soviel er will!


----------



## KeineGeige (30. Juni 2009)

So langsam wird dieses DPS-Gelaber der Jäger langweilig. Es wäre ja nachvollziehbar, wenn es die einzige Waffe ist, die diese DPS hat. Dann würde ich sie ihnen bei einer merkbaren DPS-Steigerung auch zubilligen. 

ABER: 
Dem ist nicht so!!! 

Also löscht euer Pipi-Meter und freut euch, dass der Tank ein bissel mehr Avoid und Hit hat und darum zB eine HitGürtel gegen einen ohne Hit, aber mit mehr Avoid-Werten, austauschen kann. Dadurch bleibt er länger am Leben und ihr könnt länger eure DPS fahren. Oder er kann durch den Hitvorteil schneller und besser aggro aufbauen und ihr könnt schneller eure DPS-Rota fahren und müsst sie nicht für MD unterbrechen. 

Hmm... Lieber nicht, dann fehlt euch bestimmt eine Begründung, warum ihr so wenig DPS fahrt. 
Nehmt die Waffe und heult dann rum, dass die Stats einfach zu kacke sind, um ordentlich DPS zu machen.

*den Mimimi-Jägern ein Tempo reich und tröstend auf die Schulter hau*


----------



## blaupause (30. Juni 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott...
> 
> Das ein Hunter die Waffe nicht brauchen kann ist genauso unsinnig, wie ihr PvEler alle behauptet, im PvP brauche man keine Trefferwertung... (Als Heilschamane z. B. 6%)



als healer trefferwertung ? wäre mir neu. gut man kann vielleicht manchmal seinen pvp-partner nicht leiden, aber das man gleich seinen heals ausweicht.


----------



## KeineGeige (30. Juni 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott...
> 
> Das ein Hunter die Waffe nicht brauchen kann ist genauso unsinnig, wie ihr PvEler alle behauptet, im PvP brauche man keine Trefferwertung... (Als Heilschamane z. B. 6%)




Es geht nicht darum, ob er sie brauchen kann. Das bestreitet keiner. Es geht darum, ob sie für ihn oder den Tank besser ist.

Und hier sieht der Großteil der Schreiberlinge den Tank in der Spitzenposition.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (30. Juni 2009)

Würfeln Hunter nicht eh schon auf ALLES ?


----------



## Enyrion (30. Juni 2009)

blaupause schrieb:


> als healer trefferwertung ? wäre mir neu. gut man kann vielleicht manchmal seinen pvp-partner nicht leiden, aber das man gleich seinen heals ausweicht.


denk es geht darum dass zb das "froschen" nicht resistet wird etc nicht um die heals selber


----------



## Bral (30. Juni 2009)

Moin zusammen!

Da ich selber sowohl einen Hunter wie auch einen Def-Warri hatte mal meine Meinung dazu:

Eindeutig eine Def-Warri Waffe. 
Die DPS mag für einen Hunter zwar wirklich verführerisch sein, aber erstens sind auf dieser Waffe (vllcht Stärke mal ausgenommen, Skillungsabhängig) keinerlei wirklich Hunter bezogenen Stats drauf sondern nur Stats die den Tank verbessern und somit auch den Healern das leben wirklich erleichtern. Zweitens kann ich rechnen soviel wie ich will, aber die o.g. Rechnung kommt vorne und hinten nicht hin. Bei der Rechnung wird nur die Erhöhung des reinen WAFFENSCHADENS berechnet, nicht die Gesamtdps. Desweiteren hat der Hunter leider "Vergessen" seinen Malus einzubeziehen der entsteht, wenn die Stats von seiner Momentan Waffe fehlen. ALso Crit, Ag, AP etc pp.

Wenn ich mich nur auf seine Rechnung beziehe, komme ich da auf eine Ungefähre Steigerung seines reinen Waffenschadens von 260 bis 270, je nach Rundung.
Es ist zwar leider eine Tatsache, das Naxx nicht das Mekka für Hunter ist, aber selbst da droppt eine vernünftige Waffe, wenn auch relativ selten. 

Meines erachtens gehört jeder Hunter der auf solch eine Waffe First Need anmeldet, sei es nun DKP, Würfeln oder rein PM Verteilung, Lebenslang aus dem Raid geschmissen wegen absoluter Unfähigkeit und vor allem Unvermögen seine eigene Klasse zu kennen.

Grüße


----------



## Draki/Jaba (30. Juni 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Hergott es geht um den Schaden. Und wenn de mal realistisch bist sind wir Hunter in Naxx shcon total beschissen weggekommen. In Ulduar droppen endlich mal ne vernüftige Anzahl an Knarren. Und bis ne Hunterknarre dropt ist erst mal die tankwaffe primärwaffe. Und nein mein Hutner tankt nicht aber wenn der Tank so ultradringend auf die paar mickrigen Prozentpunkte angewiesen ist dann ist der Tank im allgemeinen vieleicht etwas zu schlecht ausgestattet? Dps kriegt ein Hunter nunmal Primär von seiner Knarre her. Während der Tank verteidigung und Leben von allen Werten zieht. Wie gesagt der Hunter profitert von der DPS de rWaffe weitaus mehr als der Tank von den Stats. Das ist faktum und nur Egotanks können das leugnen.



Manchmal glaub ich, die Leute lesen sich Ihre Beiträge gar nicht selber durch...soviel Mist in 7 Zeilen.....

"Und bis ne Hunterwaffe droppt ist erst mal die Tankwaffe Primärwaffe".....und in der letzten Zeile dann das?

"...nur Egotanks können das leugnen"

Wer ist hier der Ego? Komm mal klar!


----------



## Glohin (30. Juni 2009)

Heiho zusammen
Ich denke das eine Schußwaffe und auch Bogen primär eine Jägerwaffe ist und erstmal sekundär ein Tankitem.
Begründung: Jäger sind nunmal die besseren Distanz-Kämpfer und nicht die Tanks.
Ein Tank hat nunmal nicht die Talente,die ein Hunter hat wie z.B.:Mehrfachschuß,autom.Schuß,arkaner Schuß,
Schnellfeuer,die ganzen unterstützenden Talent wie z.B. Asspekt des Falken,Mal des Jägers usw.,die alle auf 
Distanzangriffe ausgelegt sind.
Meiner Meinung nach steht vorrangig ein Tank vorne und übt mit Nahkampf den meisten Schaden aus,wärend 
er von hinten die Unterstützung bekommt,die er benötigt,wie Heilung und unterstützendem Feuer des Jägers.
Deswegen hat meiner Meinung nach ein Jäger vorrangig das Recht auf eine Schußwaffe oder einen Bogen.
Punkt.
Gruß Glohin

PS.:Ich spiele selbst einen Tank.


----------



## Bluethunde (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich lasse hir einfach mal die rechtschreibung und die meinungen der vorposter aus meinen post und schreibe nur meine meinung(habe übringens net viel zeit.daher wer rechtschreibfehler findet,darf sie behalten!)

Also

1frage:was soll ein jäger mit Verteidigung?
2frage:ausweichwertung?

antworten:dumm aussehen
klar,hat nette dps und trefferwetung aber:
1.Jäger brauchen crit um erst richtig reinzuhauen(meiner meinung zumindest)
2.Agi?denn agi bringt auch mehr schaden(und nicht nur wegen crit)

der tank würde mit denn bissl stärke auch ein wenig mehr dmg machen,also!

so,ich bin selbst ein hunter und sage,das ist ein tank item!

lasset die flames beginnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystalite (30. Juni 2009)

Naja, es wurde ja alles schon vielfach gesagt, was zu sagen ist...

Aber die Ahnungslosigkeit, die hier so an den Tag tritt, ist durchaus bemerkenswert.
Spielen wir das gleiche Spiel?
Und warum trifft das so oft die Jäger?

Eh eine Frage, die mich schon länger beschäftigt....
Aber auch nicht so ernsthaft ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

leute müssen wir uns bei der waffe echt streiten ob das ding an nen krieger oder nen hunter gehen soll zuerst?

ich denke nein wenns KEIN anderer Krieger mehr braucht und der Hunter wirklich noch ne grüne Questwaffe trägt dann kann erst haben ansonst is der tiefenkristall sinnvoller


----------



## Yiraja (30. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> leute müssen wir uns bei der waffe echt streiten ob das ding an nen krieger oder nen hunter gehen soll zuerst?
> 
> ich denke nein wenns KEIN anderer Krieger mehr braucht und der Hunter wirklich noch ne grüne Questwaffe trägt dann kann erst haben ansonst is der tiefenkristall sinnvoller



jo un sowieso kann ma jeder auf alles würfeln obs sinnvoll bleibt ein mysterium das aiman abdallah klären muss


----------



## Stonewhip (30. Juni 2009)

@ TE:

Also in meinen Augen ist das Teil vollkommener Schrott für Jäger und ich würde es eher dissen lassen, als es auch nur geschenkt zu nehmen.


----------



## Derel80 (30. Juni 2009)

Headsick schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Community...lol 21 Seiten (fast) sinnlose Unterhaltung...was besseres gibts nur im Privatfernsehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/sign

ich lese seit heute morgen in der Arbeit hier, weil ich kein Fernseh hier hab...

köstlich amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum Thema:

dkp, hin-und-hergerechne... meiner Meinung nach sollte es der bekommen, der sich
dabei am meisten verbessert vom equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... bissel Teamdenken undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (30. Juni 2009)

Ok, dann versuchen wir es mal mit Zahlen. Schauen wir uns die Stats an.

187,1 Schaden pro Sekunde
+27 Stärke
+57 Ausdauer
Verteidigungswertung: 26
Trefferwertung: 21
Ausweichwertung: 25

Für beide Klassen brauchbar wenn auch Beiwerk sind: Stärke, Ausdauer, Trefferwertung

Für die anderen Stats gilt:

Tank: 187 dps (unbrauchbar), Verteidigungswertung 26: (brauchbar), Ausweichwertung 25: (brauchbar)
Jäger: 187 dps (brauchbar),  Verteidigungswertung 26: (unbrauchbar), Ausweichwertung 25: (unbrauchbar)

Es läuft also auf ein Schaden versus Verteidigungswertung/Ausweichwertung hinaus. Der Jäger profitiert wie vom TE vorgerechnet zu ca. 30% (= 1000 dps) vom Schaden auf der Waffe, der Tank profitiert von geschätzen 3% von der Verteidigungs/Ausweichwertung.

Wer hat da wohl mehr Nutzen von der Waffe und damit das Recht darauf zu würfeln?

Antwort: Der Schurke natürlich. Der braucht unbedingt die +57 Ausdauer, weil er ja nur Leder trägt und die Waffe farblich zu seinem Gürtel passt.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

Antwort: Der Schurke natürlich. Der braucht unbedingt die +57 Ausdauer, weil er ja nur Leder trägt und die Waffe farblich zu seinem Gürtel passt.
 geilllll


----------



## blaupause (30. Juni 2009)

La schrieb:


> Tank: 187 dps (unbrauchbar), Verteidigungswertung 26: (brauchbar), Ausweichwertung 25: (brauchbar)
> Jäger: 187 dps (brauchbar),  Verteidigungswertung 26: (unbrauchbar), Ausweichwertung 25: (unbrauchbar)
> 
> Es läuft also auf ein Schaden versus Verteidigungswertung/Ausweichwertung hinaus. Der Jäger profitiert wie vom TE vorgerechnet zu ca. 30% (= 1000 dps) vom Schaden auf der Waffe, der Tank profitiert von geschätzen 3% von der


^^ nette argumentation, aber da man ja annehmen kann, das jeder deffwarri mindestens Armor Plated Combat Shotgun
besitzt, wird ja nicht ohne was im slot ulduar tanken ^^

läuft das aus tanksicht auf :

+ 27 stärke
-  3 verteidigung
+ 3 hit
-  3 ausdauer
+25 ausweichwertung (ca. 0,64%) 
verteidigung+ausdauer gesockelt.

hinaus.

und von ner 141 dps waffe auf ne 187dps (+33%) waffe ist schon ein enormer schritt, selbst wenn da gar keine stats drauf wären.

ich meine welcher offkrieger, würde ne 183dps waffe einer 244dps zweihandwaffe vorziehen, nur weil da geilere stats drauf sind.


----------



## Liquidlake (30. Juni 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Sollte er das machen, dann verliert er durch die Skalierung von MM auf seinem Gearstand wahrscheinlich noch mehr Dmg als er durch die Waffe gewinnen würde.


kann gut möglich sein, ich bin einfach mal von meinem eigenen gear ausgegangen und wenn ich auf diese waffe wechsle.. ich würd mir zwar nicht drauf wetten aber bei mir könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das sich dies positiv auf dmg auswirkt..




Hairman schrieb:


> Kologarn ist nicht wirklich weit entfernt und genau wie diverse 10er Bosse (ich behaupte auch XT 10er HM) sogar random legbar. Eine halbwegs eingespielte Gruppe wird keine Probleme haben, bis zu Kologarn zu kommen und diesen auch zu legen.


also für mich selbst hab ich bis auf den besagten xt HM keine brauchbare waffe im 10ner gefunden.. und zumindestens auf meinem realm denk ich weniger das irgend ne rnd truppe den einfach so im hm legt.. und ka wie die gilde vom besagten huntern so ist, vllt schafft sies ja auch nicht, von daher ist die tank waffe ja vllt schon (auch) etwas für ihn.




Hairman schrieb:


> Gedanken machen ist gut. Aber wenn dann bitte, wie man den Raid verbessern kann, und nicht nur sich selber.


ja wie ich bereits in früheren posts sagte, klar wenn der tank meint das ding zu brauchen sollte ers natürlich schon als erster bekommen, ein (möglicherweise) bissl mehr dmg eines einzelnen hilft dem raid wirklich nicht großartig, zumindestens nicht in der form wie ein länge lebender tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich werd mir das ding mal holn und dann ein wenig messen, bin sehr gespannt. Und meine güte wenns falsch ist, was ist das, ein verlorener kristall ^^


----------



## Nazgrin (30. Juni 2009)

Ich bin selbst Jäger, ich hätte nicht drauf geboten
Ja, das Teil hat viel DPS, ja, mag sein das der eigene DPS dadurch enorm steigt
aber dann wart ich doch bitte auf die Waffe die auch meine Stats hat - und nehm dem krieger ned die waffe weg die er wohl ewig tragen würde, während ich die waffe bei der nächstbesten mit meinen stats eintauschen würde, davon droppen mit der selben DPS Zahl noch 2 stück in ulduar hc
gar keine frage...


----------



## Headsick (30. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> leute müssen wir uns bei der waffe echt streiten ob das ding an nen krieger oder nen hunter gehen soll zuerst?
> 
> ich denke nein wenns KEIN anderer Krieger mehr braucht und der Hunter wirklich noch ne grüne Questwaffe trägt dann kann erst haben ansonst is der tiefenkristall sinnvoller



...und wer sich dort bewegt, wo dieses Prachtstück dropped, sollte eher kein grünes Teil mehr tragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IlFantastico (30. Juni 2009)

Soll das euer bzw. dein Ernst sein?

Mir gehen die ganzen Heinis mit ihrer Dual-Skillung schon so mächtig auf den Zeiger.((Bedarf auf Def-Equip wenn ich mal Tanken sollte.Und der Def-Krieger hat seinen Epischen-Teil schon an den Dd verloren.(Natürlich nur jene die es Ausnutzen))

Jetzt kommen die Hunter mit so einem Schwachsinn daher.Sollte ich so jemanden mal im Raid oder in einer Heroic dabei haben, kann er sich einen neuen Server suchen.Denn so eine Frechheit spricht sich bei den Gildenleitern bzw. Schlachtzugsleitern auch herum.Man kennt sich doch untereinander.

First need also wirklich.Was kommt als nächstes?Bedarf auf Heilequip?...oder wie es die Jäger nennen würden  PET HEILEQUIP ;-)


DPS IST NICHT ALLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich wünsch mir nicht WoW-Classic zurück, aber die Leute


----------



## Kildran (30. Juni 2009)

hmm löl erst musste ich über den hunter lachen , dann darüber das ich "gay" statt graywolf gelesen habe und dann habe ich meinen kopf auf den tisch gehauen weil ich den post gelesen habe ^^


ich meine ein normal denkender schurke nimmt ja auch kein schwert mit deffwertung oder ? (außer die spacken die damals mit königsverteidiger rumrannten)

das ist zu 100% ein tankitem und da hat ein hunter sich erstma hinten anzustellen wobei ich wenn ich hunter wäre gar net auf so ne waffe würfeln würde , es seihe denn ich wäre sturzbetrunken und schwer auf den kopf gestürtzt 


ich habs net genau geguckt aber kam am ende raus das die waffe allein 1k dps ausmacht ? oder 1k dmg ? auf jeden fall kommt mir mal die frage auf mit welcher waffe hat er das verglichen ? oder kämpft er normaler weise als meele weil er keine waffe hat ?


----------



## Khimura (30. Juni 2009)

Yeah was für eine Thread :-) Was hab ich da ins Rollen gebracht.
Naja wie ist die Sache ausgegangen.... Ich habe diesen Thread eröffnet um in Erfahrung zu bringen ob andere Jäger auch der Meinung sind das diese Waffe ihnen dienlich sein könnte. Damit ich dieses  Thema bei uns möglichst Objektiv klären kann mit sinvollen Argumenten. Ich habe mir wirklich alle Posts hier durchgelesen und leider hat niemand das was unser Jäger da schreibt zu 100 % unterstützt. Darauf hin hab ich ihm das vernüftig versucht zu erklären, was er leider nicht einsehen wollte. Da kam dann leider nur noch die Nummer mit dem höheren Rang in Frage. => 
Waffe geht an Tanks und Jäger haben nicht das Recht Firstneed darauf zu würfeln. Obwohl ich eigentlich nicht der Mensch bin der seine Leitungsposition ausnutzen möchte, ich überzeuge die Leute lieber mit Argumenten... leider hat nicht mal ein Thread hier mit immerhin 438 Einträgen und über 31. 000 views gereicht um ihn davon zu überzeugen das er falsch liegt. Naja what ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finds auf jedenfall ne starke Leistung was in den letzten beiden Tagen hier zusammen gekommen ist.


----------



## Er4yzer (30. Juni 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> So: Wie euer Hunter ja schon richtig gerechnet hat, was ich zumindest glaube, bei mir ist das hier rein und da raus, skalieren seine Angriffe mit AP. Diese bekommt er durch: AP oder Beweglichkeit. Nun kommt die Frage auf: Ha dieses Items auch nur 1 von beidem? Kurzer Check; Nein!
> 
> Hunter brauchen folgende Attribute: Beweglichkeit, AP, Krit, Trefferwertung und, seit WotLK glaub ich auch, Rüstungsdurchschlag da.
> Hat diese Waffe auch nur 1nen dieser Stats, außer Trefferwertung? Ich glaub nicht.
> ...



/agree (bis auf dass die dps sinken werden)
also ne steigerung von 100-200 dps wird schon drinsein, JEDOCH:
-ich würd mich alleine nicht mal TRAUEN mit veranus bann rumzulaufen. da hält dich jeder halbwegs intelligente spieler für den größten kacknoob
-veranus bann ftw, ist komplett die gleiche waffe nur mit hunter(/dd-)stats drauf.
-als mitglied einer gilde sollte der jäger seinen kollegen nicht die möglichkeit auf solch ein nices tank item verwehren. das ist nur asozial und narzisstisch.

ich selber lauf atm mit riesenbann rum und ich kann sagen, dass sich mein dmg gegenüber "lawine" (hab ich vorher getragen) eigentlich nicht wirklich frappierend geändert hat. im 25er raid machen GANZE VIERZIG waffen-dps vielleicht 500dps aus, maximal. 1000 dps von gesang der pfeile auf dieses tankgewehr ist einfach nur völliger SCHWACHSINN. wie gesagt, 100-200 sind da vielleicht drin aber auf keinen fall mehr, da kann dein kollege rechnen wie er will. die stats die du verlierst machen auch einen großen teil aus auch wenn sie vielleicht nicht großartig aussehen. bin jetzt nicht so DER theorycrafter aber ich denke ich kann aus erfahrung einiges beitragen (hab von drachenreitarmbrust bis riesenbann bisher so ziemlich jede zwischenwaffe gehabt, 6 oder 7 stück sinds insgesamt und der schaden hat sich NIE großartig geändert (und ja habe ahnung von meiner klasse und weiß wie sie zu spielen ist.) 


edit: sorry grad erst deinen "schlusspost" gesehen, musste aber meinen senf dazugeben ;D die entscheidung dem tank das teil zuzuteilen war eindeutig richtig.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (30. Juni 2009)

hey der erste Thoridal (oder so ähnlich) ging auch an nen schurken... also immer Frei nach dem Motto: Bist du assi bist du König


----------



## Thoor (30. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> haha, wieder ein fall von ebay-hunter


Ironie sollte man erkennen wenn man über sie stolpert, aber in deinem Alter kennt man das wohl noch nicht =)

Na ja die Waffe ist ganz klar ne Tankwaffe, wenn der Tank schon ne bessere hat lass dem Hunter halt den Spass... Aber Firstneed hat ganz klar der Tank


----------



## blaupause (30. Juni 2009)

> Nun wirds interresant, denn ich simuliere mal wie stark der Schaden des besagten Jägers steigen würde, wenn er "Veranus' Bann" bekommen würde und vorher "Gesang der Pfeile" besäße. Die Veränderung ist von 141,4 zu 187,1 -> also eine Steigerung von 32.3%.





> Das bedeutet, dass 17% des Gesamtschadens durch Bonusschaden in den 86% des Gesamtschadens stecken.
> Uch übertrage den Anteil auf den Gesamtschaden, indem ich durch 0,86 teile.


da wurde festgestellt, das man 0,17 * 0,86 = 0,1976... <-(~14%) rechnen muß, was dazu führen würde, das der anteil vom waffenschaden steigen würde.


> 20% Bonusschaden - 40,6% Waffenschaden - 39,4% AP


auf ca. 43% ^^

was dann zu ca. 14% schadenserhöhung führen würde. ^^
bei 5k dps wären das dann ca. 700dps. wobei zu beachten ist, das die schadensreduzierung durch nicht mehr vorhandene stats ausgeblendet wurde. und 2%krit sind auch schon 100dps.

ich wäre für ausprobieren^^ 
formeln ftw. ob das aber so hinaut, kein plan. mal nem lv 70 jäger ne 60dps und ne 80dps waffe geben und guggn was passiert. da ja beim schaden sicherlich die gleichen formeln genommen werden, kann man ja von ähnllichen ergebnissen ausgehen.


----------



## Morgwath (30. Juni 2009)

> ey der erste Thoridal (oder so ähnlich) ging auch an nen schurken... also immer Frei nach dem Motto: Bist du assi bist du König


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal....


----------



## graffiti (30. Juni 2009)

Utoma schrieb:


> Würde es ganz klar dem Tank geben.
> Spiele selbst nen Krieger Tank. Wir haben nunmal nen Slot den wir mit Fernkampfwaffen (Schußwaffe, Armbrust, Bogen) bestücken können. Demnach brauchen wir auch ne Waffe die dort Sinn macht. Deff, Ausweichen, Stärke und Ausdauer sind nunmal ganz klar Tank relevante Werte. Außerdem droppen wesentlich besser Waffen für Jäger, die zum einen einen noch höhere DPS und zum Anderen für Jäger weitaus intressantere Werte wie z. B. Beweglichkeit drauf haben.
> 
> @Graywolf
> ...



Mit diesem Beitrag ist alles aber auch alles gesagt bin selber Krieger Tank


----------



## KnuP (30. Juni 2009)

Ups da waren ja welche schneller wurde also schon alles gesagt!
ich würde sagen das ist eine tank Waffe!
Der Jäger hatt zwar recht er würde damit viel mehr schaden machen als mit der momentanen waffe, ABER es gibt noch einige waffen die noch besser für ihn sind! (andere mit den gleichen dps werten aber auch noch stats die ihn pushen, oder arena waffen mit noch mehr dps)


----------



## Eddishar (30. Juni 2009)

Tanks Firstneed, Jäger danach, meiner Meinung nach. Oder am meisten DKP.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ironie sollte man erkennen wenn man über sie stolpert, aber in deinem Alter kennt man das wohl noch nicht =)


oh danke fuer den hinweis, habs uebersehen, und stimmt, in meinem alter ist man noch unterentwickelt, tut mir leid


----------



## Thoor (30. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> oh danke fuer den hinweis, habs uebersehen, und stimmt, in meinem alter ist man noch unterentwickelt, tut mir leid


Tja du hast den Unterschied zwischen Ironie und ner Tatsache gefunden =)


----------



## Barlotech (30. Juni 2009)

also nach deinem zitat is es ja für nen Jäger net schlecht   ich bin Krieger tank und hab die Waffe und bin der meinung das des immerno ne Tankwaffe ist von den werten her es gibt auch noch bessere waffen für Jäger als die


----------



## IwanNI (30. Juni 2009)

Den ersten Jäger, den ich mit der Tank-Waffe rumrennen sehe, lach ich erstmal anständig aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ok, mal im Ernst, euer Jäger kann zwar drauf mitwürfeln, wenn er meint, aber alleine von den Stats ists für Krieger wohl geeigneter und dieser hat somit Firstneed


----------



## Haszor (30. Juni 2009)

Ich würde meinen "Du hast echt wenig zu tun, und dir scheint die Waffe echt wichtig zu sein, nagut würfel halt mit" wer sich schon die Mühe macht so was ewiglanges zu schreiben!


----------



## DarkStar89 (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich als Hunter Spieler sage nur 2 Sachen

1, Euer Hunter ist zu Blöd und versteht seine Klasse net

2, Kickt ihn aus der Gilde und sucht euch einen Neuen

Die Waffe ist ein Tank Item und nichts für eine Jäger. Wenn er das weiterhin behaupte dann tut er mir Leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marc1805 (30. Juni 2009)

Mal meine " Kurzfassung " zu der Schusswaffe.

Klar.. is gut Schaden drauf..
Die Stats sind für TANK'S.. gedacht !

Es gibt in NAXX25 / Ulduar25 bessere Waffen als die vom Hunter 141,?? dps.

Ich selber spiel Hunter.. und ich sage klar..

" Jeder Hunter, der nem DEF-Krieger diese Waffe wegbietet, ist nen Schwachkopf. "
Ihr Jäger habt genügung möglichkeiten Euch andere Waffen zu besorgen.

Der Hunter der im ersten Beitrag die Rechnug aufgestellt hat, naja...  Keine Ahnung von der Materie. mach lieber nen ReRoll auf ne andere Klasse..oder höre besser gleich mit WoW auf..  Peinlich über solch ein Item zu diskutieren.
Ich würde mal auf " jugendlichen Schüler und Ally Spieler tippen...


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (30. Juni 2009)

Wirklich ein schönes Beispiel worüber sich die Leute Heute die Köpfe einschlagen.
Die Waffe ist eine der Möglichkeiten für Tanks und für Jäger wichtige Werte zu erhöhen. Das ein Jäger nicht von Stärke provitiert macht der Tank mit der für ihn nutzlosen DPS der Fernkampfwaffe wett !
Deshalb ist es ein Item für beide und der Raidleiter hat im Prinzip zu entscheiden welchen Wert die Verbesserung für den Raid hat oder eben welche festen Lootregeln im Raid herschen und z.B. der DKP-Höchste aller Schußwaffenfähigen (auch Schurke) First Need vor allen anderen Belangen hat. Das Ergebnis muß man immer sportlich sehen...


----------



## mouzJade (30. Juni 2009)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Wirklich ein schönes Beispiel worüber sich die Leute Heute die Köpfe einschlagen.
> Die Waffe ist eine der Möglichkeiten für Tanks und für Jäger wichtige Werte zu erhöhen. Das ein Jäger nicht von Stärke provitiert macht der Tank mit der für ihn nutzlosen DPS der Fernkampfwaffe wett !
> Deshalb ist es ein Item für beide und der Raidleiter hat im Prinzip zu entscheiden welchen Wert die Verbesserung für den Raid hat oder eben welche festen Lootregeln im Raid herschen und z.B. der DKP-Höchste aller Schußwaffenfähigen (auch Schurke) First Need vor allen anderen Belangen hat. Das Ergebnis muß man immer sportlich sehen...



So siehts aus. Wenn man mit einer gammligen 129DPS Waffe aus Naxx-10er rumläuft ist das ne enorme Verbesserung. Da die meisten Tanks eh die Waffe vom Ingi dran haben wäre es auch kein sooo schlimmer Unterschied, zumal man mit der vom Ingi immer noch mehr Stamina hat. Beim Jäger wären es bei genannter Waffe 50% mehr Waffen-DPS und das ist schon bemerkenswert. Zumal auch Stamina dem Überlebens-Jäger zugute kommt. Die restlichen Stats sind klar Müll aber die Waffenstats waren nie überagend bei Jägerwaffen.


----------



## Grotuk (1. Juli 2009)

mouzJade schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Wenn man mit einer gammligen 129DPS Waffe aus Naxx-10er rumläuft ist das ne enorme Verbesserung. Da die meisten Tanks eh die Waffe vom Ingi dran haben wäre es auch kein sooo schlimmer Unterschied, zumal man mit der vom Ingi immer noch mehr Stamina hat. Beim Jäger wären es bei genannter Waffe 50% mehr Waffen-DPS und das ist schon bemerkenswert. Zumal auch Stamina dem Überlebens-Jäger zugute kommt. Die restlichen Stats sind klar Müll aber die Waffenstats waren nie überagend bei Jägerwaffen.




ahh endlich mal einer der es auf den Punkt bringt. Und zu den die hier sagen es gibt ja noch bessere Waffen. Solange die der Hunter nicht hat ist nun mal die waffe die beste die dne höchsten Schaden hat punkt aus die Maus. Iss ja toll das der Tank mit der Waffe ein Schlag  mehr aushält. Der Jäger sorgt mit der waffe dafür das der Tank 2-3 schläge weniger aushalten muss.

Außerdem kann der Tank wirklich jedwede Fernkampfwaffe nutzen solnage die stats stimmen. Der Jäger kann nur Bogen/Schusswaffe/Armbrust nutzen. Und diese waffen sind für den Jäger Elementar.  Das ist so als würde man dem Tank Platteteile verweigern weil die irgend nen anderer viel viel besser gebrauchen kann.

Wie gesagt hat der Jäger zu dem Zeitpunkt eine klar schwächere Waffe hat der Jäger eindeutig Firstneed. Dann kommt der Tank. Natürlich werden die meisten Jäger die waffe ablehnen und auf was besseres Hoffen. Aber mal erlich würdet ihr auf ne gute waffe verzichten deren Stats nicht ganz zu euch passen um dann eventuell 3-4 Wochen auf ne bessere zu warten??


----------



## volvex (1. Juli 2009)

schließ mich der meinung meiner beiden vorgänger an, wobei ich
persönlich aber nicht würfeln würde sondern dem tank den vorrang 
geben. ist designtechnisch doch eher für tank gedacht, auch wenn
sich die dps vom jäger erhöhen.

außerdem hat der jäger auf dem slot mehrere alternativen, der tank
afaik nicht, aber ganz ehrlich, ihr solltet eure lootregeln mal genauer
klären, dann gäbe es solche streitereien gar nicht.


----------



## Grotuk (1. Juli 2009)

volvex schrieb:


> schließ mich der meinung meiner beiden vorgänger an, wobei ich
> persönlich aber nicht würfeln würde sondern dem tank den vorrang
> geben. ist designtechnisch doch eher für tank gedacht, auch wenn
> sich die dps vom jäger erhöhen.
> ...




Naja mit dem nächsten Patch kann man dann ja falls noch ne zweite Knarre droppt tauschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wüßt nich ob ich die Knarre ablehne oder nicht abe rich bin eh noch nicht fir für Uldi. Ich werd erst mal Kel tuzad überreden müssen mir seine Knarre zu geben ^^


----------



## Dabow (1. Juli 2009)

IwanNI schrieb:


> Den ersten Jäger, den ich mit der Tank-Waffe rumrennen sehe, lach ich erstmal anständig aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Boar Junge ,,, was hast du für eine Signatur ? Ich meld das ganze mal ...


----------



## Valnar93 (1. Juli 2009)

Solange es niemand braucht, wärs mir egal wers nimmt...

OT:



Dabow schrieb:


> Boar Junge ,,, was hast du für eine Signatur ? Ich meld das ganze mal ...



Mimimi Forenpolizei!!1einself


----------



## Pacmaniacer (1. Juli 2009)

also wir hatten das damals ganz klar geregelt.

Schusswaffe mit Def:
Firstneed: Tanks
Secondneed: alle anderen

Schusswaffe/Bogen mit AP:
Firstneed: Jäger
Secondneed: Schurken,Off warris etc.

Waffen mit AP:
Firstneed: Melees
Secondneed: Hunter

Ihr fragt euch nun warum?
Ganz klar. Ein Schurke schlägt mit einem Dolch zu und ein Hunter braucht nur die Stats.
genau so ists mim Bogen.Ein Hunter schiesst damit Regelmässig wobei ein schurke nur Stats braucht.

LG Feralax


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (1. Juli 2009)

Frage an den TE:

Hat sich euer Hunter mal zu Wort gemeldet oder haste Ihm das mal sachlich *lol* erklärt das diese Waffe nix für en Jäger ist ? ^^
Seine Reaktion wäre sicherlich Interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Juli 2009)

Würde mich auch ma interessieren was dabei rausgekommen ist. Also *bump*!


----------



## Murinus (1. Juli 2009)

boh was für fragen tank bekommtdie waffe ich der hunter nimmt eins von denn vielen anderen waffen die da rumfliegen.


----------



## Porthos (1. Juli 2009)

ich hab ja auch selber nen 80er hunter aber auf so eine waffe würfeln ?

das ist nen tank item und kein hunter item.


----------



## Khimura (1. Juli 2009)

Was dabei rausgekommen ist hab ich glaube ich 1-2 Seite vorher schon gepostet :-) Er hats nicht eingesehen. Aber das Thema ist beendet. Kein Firstneed für Hunter !


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (1. Juli 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> Was dabei rausgekommen ist hab ich glaube ich 1-2 Seite vorher schon gepostet :-) Er hats nicht eingesehen. Aber das Thema ist beendet. Kein Firstneed für Hunter !




Sorry aber 24 Seiten durchlesen ist etwas stressig ^^


Weiß er von seiner traurigen Berühmtheit bei Buffed ? xD


----------



## High-Ender (1. Juli 2009)

Spiele selbst Hunter und würde die Waffe jedem Tankwarri überlassen für mich eine selbstverständlichkeit. Mir wäre es einfach zu dämlich mit einer Strength Waffe rumzurennen mit def-werten drauf. Also ganz ehrlich selbst wenn ich dann im Raid +? dps fahren würde ist es und bleibt es eine TANK-Waffe. Mal davon abgesehen das Riesenbann und Weinen der Sirene bei den ersten Bossen droppt, da dürfen die Warris ja auch nichts sagen bzw. sie wollen es gar nicht. Wer die Waffe trägt als Jäger hat versagt sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg, high-ender


----------



## J_0_T (1. Juli 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> Was dabei rausgekommen ist hab ich glaube ich 1-2 Seite vorher schon gepostet :-) Er hats nicht eingesehen. Aber das Thema ist beendet. Kein Firstneed für Hunter !



Sry wollt mich net durchwühlen um dann unterzugehen in den posts.

sofern er immer noch in der gilde is sollte man ma ein ernstes wort über stats mit ihm sprechen da er wohl seine klasse nicht beherrscht.


----------



## Deslagon (1. Juli 2009)

Mache bei uns in der Gilde selber oft Raidleader u. Plündermeister! Wenn ein Jäger auf diese Waffe firstneed anmelden würde, egal ob ein Krieger anwesend wäre oder nicht, würde ich den aus dem Raid werfen weil er ganz offensichtlich Null Ahnung von seinem Char hat.


----------



## Syrras (1. Juli 2009)

Manche sind einfach frustriert, wennlange nichts für sie dropped.

Aber stur bleiben nach ner Scheißaktion ist kindisch.


----------



## Hairman (1. Juli 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> Was dabei rausgekommen ist hab ich glaube ich 1-2 Seite vorher schon gepostet :-) Er hats nicht eingesehen. Aber das Thema ist beendet. Kein Firstneed für Hunter !



linke ihm diesen Thread, wenns ihm dann noch nicht reicht soll er hier das diskutieren anfangen, dann haben die Hunter einen neuen Klassenclown  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zacbeast (1. Juli 2009)

Kildran schrieb:


> auf jeden fall kommt mir mal die frage auf mit welcher waffe hat er das verglichen ? oder kämpft er normaler weise als meele weil er keine waffe hat ?



Er hatte vorher "Gesang der Pfeile", aber nach seinem Post wär es ihm zuzutrauen als Melee zu kämpfen XD


----------



## volvex (1. Juli 2009)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> also wir hatten das damals ganz klar geregelt.
> 
> Schusswaffe mit Def:
> Firstneed: Tanks
> ...



nach deiner begründung müsste der tankbogen aber auch an den jäger gehn xD


----------



## Ixidus (1. Juli 2009)

volvex schrieb:


> nach deiner begründung müsste der tankbogen aber auch an den jäger gehn xD



der hunter, der mit ner def waffe rum läuft iss einfach nur major fail wird von mir direkt ausgelacht angespuckt und auf ignore getan damit ich ja nie etwas mit ihm zu tun haben muss


----------



## Strappleberry (1. Juli 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> Yeah was für eine Thread :-) Was hab ich da ins Rollen gebracht.
> Naja wie ist die Sache ausgegangen.... Ich habe diesen Thread eröffnet um in Erfahrung zu bringen ob andere Jäger auch der Meinung sind das diese Waffe ihnen dienlich sein könnte. Damit ich dieses Thema bei uns möglichst Objektiv klären kann mit sinvollen Argumenten. Ich habe mir wirklich alle Posts hier durchgelesen und leider hat niemand das was unser Jäger da schreibt zu 100 % unterstützt. Darauf hin hab ich ihm das vernüftig versucht zu erklären, was er leider nicht einsehen wollte. Da kam dann leider nur noch die Nummer mit dem höheren Rang in Frage. =>
> Waffe geht an Tanks und Jäger haben nicht das Recht Firstneed darauf zu würfeln. Obwohl ich eigentlich nicht der Mensch bin der seine Leitungsposition ausnutzen möchte, ich überzeuge die Leute lieber mit Argumenten... leider hat nicht mal ein Thread hier mit immerhin 438 Einträgen und über 31. 000 views gereicht um ihn davon zu überzeugen das er falsch liegt. Naja what ever
> 
> ...




Hat euer "superhunter" den thread auch mal gelesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 evenetuell merkt er dann was o:


----------



## Nano4Life (1. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Außerdem kann der Tank wirklich jedwede Fernkampfwaffe nutzen solnage die stats stimmen. Der Jäger kann nur Bogen/Schusswaffe/Armbrust nutzen. Und diese waffen sind für den Jäger Elementar.



Was gibt es denn noch für Fernkampwaffen neben Bogen/Schusswaffe/Armbrust? (Ausser Wurfwaffe, aber die werden wohlkaum geeignete Stats für Tanks haben.)
Daher ist das Argument fragwürdig. Es ist aber Tatsache das der Tank First-Need hat.


----------



## Khimura (1. Juli 2009)

Ich habe ihm die Thread verlinkt er hat ihn auch ganz gelesen aber es nicht eingesehen :-/


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2009)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Mimimi Forenpolizei!!1einself


ehrlich, es behindert einem am lesen. deswegen war melden angemessen.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Juli 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> Ich habe ihm die Thread verlinkt er hat ihn auch ganz gelesen aber es nicht eingesehen :-/



Würfelt ihm mal ein Hunteritem weg! Wenn das eine Hunterwaffe ist, kann man jedes andere Teil auch einem anderen zusprechen.... 

Lernen durch Schmerzen! hr hr hr

oder alternativ aber fies:

kickt ihn aus dem Raid! Er ist lernressistent!


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (2. Juli 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> /agree (bis auf dass die dps sinken werden)
> also ne steigerung von 100-200 dps wird schon drinsein, JEDOCH:
> -ich würd mich alleine nicht mal TRAUEN mit veranus bann rumzulaufen. da hält dich jeder halbwegs intelligente spieler für den größten kacknoob
> -veranus bann ftw, ist komplett die gleiche waffe nur mit hunter(/dd-)stats drauf.
> -als mitglied einer gilde sollte der jäger seinen kollegen nicht die möglichkeit auf solch ein nices tank item verwehren. das ist nur asozial und narzisstisch.



Ich weiß nicht, ob ichs dazu geschrieben hab, aber ich kenn mich mitm Hunter nicht so gut aus und weiß nicht, wie die DPS so skaliert... 
Was irgenteinen hier betrifft, der sagt: Stärke = AP... ich glaube, dass die AP beim Hunter besser duch Beweglichkeit skaliert... außerdem skaliert Beweglichkeit auch Krit mit, was dieses Attribut doch viel interessanter machen sollte... ich kann mich auch irren, wie gesagt, ich spiel keinen Hunter, aber ich bin mir recht sicher, dass das so ist...


----------



## Regine55 (2. Juli 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ichs dazu geschrieben hab, aber ich kenn mich mitm Hunter nicht so gut aus und weiß nicht, wie die DPS so skaliert...
> Was irgenteinen hier betrifft, der sagt: Stärke = AP... ich glaube, dass die AP beim Hunter besser duch Beweglichkeit skaliert... außerdem skaliert Beweglichkeit auch Krit mit, was dieses Attribut doch viel interessanter machen sollte... ich kann mich auch irren, wie gesagt, ich spiel keinen Hunter, aber ich bin mir recht sicher, dass das so ist...




Stärke= Ap für Nahkampf, ergo sinnlos für Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

